# Julep June 2013



## r4chel77 (May 8, 2013)

only 12 days away! it's kind of insane since i feel like i just got my box. i wonder if julep will ever go bi-monthly but i hope not! i'm taking the mcat to apply to med school in just ten days and having the 20th on the horizon will cheer me up a little if i don't do well, at least temporarily. what are you all hoping for? i'd like to see a fleck glitter and a collection as sophisticated and high-quality as the may one but more summer-feeling.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> only 12 days away! it's kind of insane since i feel like i just got my box. i wonder if julep will ever go bi-monthly but i hope not! i'm taking the mcat to apply to med school in just ten days and having the 20th on the horizon will cheer me up a little if i don't do well, at least temporarily. what are you all hoping for? i'd like to see a fleck glitter and a collection as sophisticated and high-quality as the may one but more summer-feeling.


 I'm still waiting for my order from the May secret store!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (May 9, 2013)

I am hoping its a holographic month!  Julep just started a board on their Pinterest for holographic stuff....sooooo hoping this is the inspiration for June!  It will be another full upgrade month for me if it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping its a holographic month!  Julep just started a board on their Pinterest for holographic stuff....sooooo hoping this is the inspiration for June!  It will be another full upgrade month for me if it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd love a holographic month! I have been pretty eh about the last few months and I really want to be excited again!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

I just hope is as good as the May boxes.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 9, 2013)

> I am hoping its a holographic month!Â  Julep just started a board on their Pinterest for holographic stuff....sooooo hoping this is the inspiration for June!Â  It will be another full upgrade month for me if it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I saw that Pinterest board and was hoping for the same thing. I too would probably have to get the full collection if it was holographs. Though I noticed the other day that they were pinning stuff for festivals.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

wow I can't believe it's almost june, this year seems to be flying by! I really hope it's holographics, I'm a fan of them even though I've only ever tried like 2.


----------



## sherbert (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping its a holographic month!  Julep just started a board on their Pinterest for holographic stuff....sooooo hoping this is the inspiration for June!  It will be another full upgrade month for me if it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It'll be a full upgrade for me too! Joining Julep has been the worst thing for my bank account...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 10, 2013)

updates!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

Jumping in for updates! I'm all aflutter, but it's going to be hard to top last month's box!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope is as good as the May boxes.


 I agree!! ^^

If anyone is interested in the Sea Salt Collection, I just saw it available for $28 (all 3 colors.)  I got the Sea Salt Mystery Box and was happy with it.  The color I got in my Mystery Box was Madeline, the light pink one.   (Hope it is ok to post this here.  Still new to MUT and figuring out where to put posts.



)


----------



## r4chel77 (May 10, 2013)

ugh i've never been tempted to buy a mystery box and i'm not so new anymore so i'm more likely to get dupes, but the current one seems tempting! also, the fact that it's $25 bucks means it would put me out of being able to buy anything from the june collection. i'm really picky so i'll probably just wait for the june collection.,


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

Updates pleeease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh i've never been tempted to buy a mystery box and i'm not so new anymore so i'm more likely to get dupes, but the current one seems tempting! also, the fact that it's $25 bucks means it would put me out of being able to buy anything from the june collection. i'm really picky so i'll probably just wait for the june collection.,


 
Are you referring to the May Mystery Box? I'm kind of on the fence about this one... I thought the Mystery Boxes were seasonal but I guess they're monthly?


----------



## Ashitude (May 11, 2013)

I have accumulated so much polish the last few month that it will take something pretty special to wow me into buying. Holos might do it!


----------



## casby (May 12, 2013)

I would probably have to talk myself out of upgrading if it was all holos (Ginger from February is amazing)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 12, 2013)

All holos.. that'd be amazeballs and my wallet would be crying lol. The holos I have are great formulas and oh so pretty!


----------



## Krendall (May 12, 2013)

We should be getting the dd crÃ¨me or concealer this month, right?

http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body/dd-concealer-2584.html





Says shipping June 2013!


----------



## carabeth87 (May 13, 2013)

I am excited for the dd cream! Just hope I get the right color! :/


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

I



> We should be getting the dd crÃ¨me or concealer this month, right? http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body/dd-concealer-2584.html
> 
> Says shipping June 2013!


 I would love to try this bit the colors seem so dark, even the light seems like more of a medium to me. Hopefully it blends really well.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I would love to try this bit the colors seem so dark, even the light seems like more of a medium to me. Hopefully it blends really well.


I have not found Julep's color representations to be very accurate, at least when it comes to their polishes.  Perhaps that's the case with the DD cream as well.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 13, 2013)

joining the thread.


----------



## ledfordica (May 14, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like the only person who doesn't like holos or neons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sometimes I feel like the only person who doesn't like holos or neons!


 Nope, me too.  They look cute on others, but it's not my thing.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sometimes I feel like the only person who doesn't like holos or neons!


 i like pastel neons (if that makes sense) and not most holos, so i do understand =)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Oops! ETA Spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 15, 2013)

>


 OoooooOo!!! Is that a brush too? I'm liking the colors but some of them look like pretty close dupes to colors we just got recently, hopefully they are different.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

Also, this link doesn't appear to be working right now, but Julep just posted this: 

Get acquainted with our new sale section where we'll be offering up to 65% off products and polish.

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 15, 2013)

I watched the DD cream video, intrigued!  A bit concerned about the "dewy finish" comment, as I've got oily skin, but we shall see.


----------



## sldb (May 15, 2013)

> I watched the DD cream video, intrigued!Â  A bit concerned about the "dewy finish" comment, as I've got oily skin, but we shall see.


 Agreed. I was the 39 year old that walked into Sephora last night and asked for foundation that won't make me look like a grease ball and then slide off of my face. I can't believe I am almost 40 and still battling oily skin! Anyway, it might be an "It Girl" month for me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I was the 39 year old that walked into Sephora last night and asked for foundation that won't make me look like a grease ball and then slide off of my face. I can't believe I am almost 40 and still battling oily skin!
> 
> Anyway, it might be an "It Girl" month for me.


I'm convinced oily skin helps with wrinkling.  At least that's what I tell myself (and I'll be 50 in October - in a bit of shock).


----------



## sldb (May 15, 2013)

> I'm convinced oily skin helps with wrinkling.Â  At least that's what I tell myself (and I'll be 50 in October - in a bit of shock).


 I hope that's true!


----------



## sldb (May 15, 2013)

> I'm convinced oily skin helps with wrinkling.Â  At least that's what I tell myself (and I'll be 50 in October - in a bit of shock).


 I hope that's true!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 15, 2013)

if that's the new collection, it looks like a super uncreative mash-up of march's and april's collections.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 15, 2013)

this will be the third set of neon green and yellow in two months!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 15, 2013)

Bigger screencap from their YT page:


----------



## amandah (May 15, 2013)

is the dark one in the middle eden?

if so, then i might just have to get a box.


----------



## feemia (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm convinced oily skin helps with wrinkling.  At least that's what I tell myself (and I'll be 50 in October - in a bit of shock).


 I remember when I was a kid noticing the difference between my mom's skin and skin of my friend's mom.  My mom's face was shiny, but smooth, while the other mother had a maze of lines around her eyes.

I'm almost 42 now and still have very oily skin, but I'm just starting to see tiny lines around my eyes.  I still occasionally have to show my id to buy alcohol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 15, 2013)

I would be willing to give the DD creme a try.  But only some of the nail polish colors interest me in the spoiler.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 15, 2013)

I'm sensing a skip month. 





Not feeling those colors.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 15, 2013)

I just noticed the backdrop, looks like a beach theme.  I can see some of those colors for that.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (May 15, 2013)

Im interested in the DD cream and concealer


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

Yeah.. those colors don't interest me at all. It really does seem like a theme-less hodge podge.. I'd go for the DD Cream and Brush though.


----------



## elainecad (May 15, 2013)

I want to try the DD cream. Wonder if it comes with the brush . If not, I hope they offer it at a discount.


----------



## casby (May 15, 2013)

I'm wondering how they are going to account for the tone ranges in the DD cream -- they prepack the boxes so I wonder how /if they'll let us choose the proper color match. (also I hope they swatch the DD cream (because that's the only way I'll feel safe ordering light *right now on the website it's just a non helpful square of color


----------



## casby (May 15, 2013)

the sizes on the DD cream are 1 ounce. the concealer is 0.11 ounce (the website image looks like it's in a tube) so even though the images in the preview are to scale it's going to be a skip for me when it comes to the products.


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.. those colors don't interest me at all. It really does seem like a theme-less hodge podge.. I'd go for the DD Cream and Brush though.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

Not feeling any of the colors either (I do like them, I just have dupes or very similar to most all of them). I am curious about the DD cream but I've got so many primers, BB creams, etc. to go through right now so I'll just wait on the reviews and purchase later if it sounds like something I must try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (May 15, 2013)

i like the navy, light pink and the sort of smoky darker-than-seafoam green (second from the left) but i'm new still to julep and my polish collection is relatively small compared to most (i'm guessing). i would be interested in the DD cream; the woman in the video using it seems similar in complexion to me but i bet the light will be way too dark for most.

i agree that one ounce is really small but if i can get the product, brush and two polishes for twenty, it seems fair. i definitely doubt we will get two polishes, concealer, DD cream AND a brush in the maven boxes so who knows what combo(s) there will be.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 16, 2013)

I'm not at all interested in the DD cream. The seafoam green on the left looks interesting and maybe the light pink on the right but if they aren't in the same box then I'll be skipping this month. And whoever said it, you're right about the yellow, I've been noticing that too!


----------



## Krendall (May 16, 2013)

Man, I am super disappointed with the polish choices this month! I feel like I have possible dupes for most of those shades. The only ones I am remotely interested in are the dusty orange and sea foam green on the left, and maybe the light blue. I was hoping for another awesome theme like we got in May. Even a mermaid or beach theme collection that had pretty blues and greens and seashell colors that were cremes, glitters, and opalescent shimmers would have been cool. But not these colors.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

Im kinda meh about the colors but curious about the DD cream and the brush.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I could definitely get on board with a mermaid theme! Am I the only one who is disappointed with the fact that they seem to be turning into a make-up brand? I wish they would stick with hand themed products. I'm sure they can only come up with so many of those but I signed up for polish and they seem to be losing that focus a little. Not trying to be harsh, just my 2 cents on how I've been feeling about it lately.


----------



## lloronita (May 16, 2013)

I got an email from Julep this AM requesting I be sure my complexion shade was correct in my current profile.  It looks like they will be matching for the correct DD color.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I could definitely get on board with a mermaid theme! Am I the only one who is disappointed with the fact that they seem to be turning into a make-up brand? I wish they would stick with hand themed products. I'm sure they can only come up with so many of those but I signed up for polish and they seem to be losing that focus a little. Not trying to be harsh, just my 2 cents on how I've been feeling about it lately.


 they have said explicitly that they plan to generate a whole line of cosmetics but i'm sure the it girl boxes will always be there. also, they seem to be releasing one product a month so it's not like polish has faded from being the main product. i understand your point though; i'm interested in picking up any bb/cc/dd (kinda ridiculous seeming lol) cream but for everything else on the market, i already have brands i like and i tend to only buy certain beauty products from them. it would be cool if they kept their corner on the hand/foot market and really made their products the absolute best.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not at all interested in the DD cream. The seafoam green on the left looks interesting and maybe the light pink on the right but if they aren't in the same box then I'll be skipping this month. And whoever said it, you're right about the yellow, I've been noticing that too!


 i really, totally do not comprehend that this makes the THIRD set of neon green and yellow in two months, from the april brights collection to the may mystery colors and now this.


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OoooooOo!!! Is that a brush too? I'm liking the colors but some of them look like pretty close dupes to colors we just got recently, hopefully they are different.


 I was going to say the same thing- those colors looks like dupes of every other dupe!


----------



## tulosai (May 16, 2013)

I'm on a no buy so I am skipping this month, but subbing for updates anyway because I'm a masochist.


----------



## hiheather (May 16, 2013)

Julep is getting so meh lately. This box has zero interest from me.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 16, 2013)

Looks like we are getting both the concealer and the DD creme and we select the shades we want when the window opens up, so that's nice.  Now the colors just have to be worth it or I may end up skipping.  That or I may go with the Modern Beauty set.
 
Julep Hey ladies! There are a couple ways to ensure that you'll receive the right shade. Log into your profile during the window and you will be able to choose any shade of concealer and DD crÃ¨me combination. Fill out your beauty bio and you will receive the color you indicate in your profile unless you log in to change during the window. If you don't fill out your beauty bio or log in during the window your box will come with DD crÃ¨me in our medium shade.
Like Â· Reply Â· 6 Â· 42 minutes ago


----------



## tasertag (May 16, 2013)

I'm probably going to skip. I'll just save my money so that I can go to a REAL beach.


----------



## moxie19 (May 16, 2013)

DD Creme MEH! I wish that Juelp would just stick to what they are good at which is hands and feet.

I only liked 1 of the lipsticks in the May box. So I really think they need to stay away from makeup. I hate when companies start taking on other projects and lose focus.

The tubes seem small. I wonder what they retail for? I am super picky about what goes on my face. I don't like foundations that go on with a brush or liquid foundation at all period. (besides Origins BB creme which is more of a tinted moisturizer).  I think I will stay away unless the "it girl" box has colors I am interested in.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 16, 2013)

I personally like that Julep is expanding their product range beyond nai polishl/hand care.  For the most part, I've liked what has come out so far.  The Boho Glam lengthening mascara has become a favorite and the Lady in Red lipstick was exceptional.  I've only been  subscribing for about 6 months - what did they send with the 2 polishes prior to the expanded range items?  I'd much prefer getting a lipstick or mascara as opposed to toe separators or pedi cream, but that's just me.

Considering that Julep recently got $10 million in funding to expand into other products, expect to see more rather than less.


----------



## elainecad (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally like that Julep is expanding their product range beyond nai polishl/hand care.  For the most part, I've liked what has come out so far.  The Boho Glam lengthening mascara has become a favorite and the Lady in Red lipstick was exceptional.  I've only been  subscribing for about 6 months - what did they send with the 2 polishes prior to the expanded range items?  I'd much prefer getting a lipstick or mascara as opposed to toe separators or pedi cream, but that's just me.
> 
> Considering that Julep recently got $10 million in funding to expand into other products, expect to see more rather than less.


I just joined and it was because of the May box and the beauty items. I  also like having beauty included and hope it continues to expand.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 16, 2013)

The regular price of the DD cream is going to be $36.  Maven pricing is $28.80.  So, if we get a full sized one, that's a good deal!


----------



## moxie19 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally like that Julep is expanding their product range beyond nai polishl/hand care.  For the most part, I've liked what has come out so far.  The Boho Glam lengthening mascara has become a favorite and the Lady in Red lipstick was exceptional.  I've only been  subscribing for about 6 months - what did they send with the 2 polishes prior to the expanded range items?  I'd much prefer getting a lipstick or mascara as opposed to toe separators or pedi cream, but that's just me.
> 
> Considering that Julep recently got $10 million in funding to expand into other products, expect to see more rather than less.


 Lady in Red was really good I loved it. It is actually my new favorite red. It goes on really smooth.

I think they should let us pick what we want in a box. Or at least have that option opposed to their collection selections.

There are just so many makeup subscriptions that I think they should just stick to doing what they do well. I just don't want it to compromise the quality of the polish and their mani pedi products that I really love.

I am fine with lips and mascara. I think they are getting ahead of themselves with the foundation. I would have liked to see some other body products or maybe eye shadows first. They only have 4 shades which bothers me. I would prefer them to send out samples in boxes for us to try first before sending out full size in a monthly box.

That is just my opinion. I may be wrong and it could be really amazing. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lady in Red was really good I loved it. It is actually my new favorite red. It goes on really smooth.
> 
> ...


 I'm not holding my breath that the DD cream will be great or anything, although one can hope




.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2013)

I'm interested in the DD cream &amp; concealer. I'm still looking for my holy grail!!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 16, 2013)

I think I will skip this.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 16, 2013)

the DD cream isn't a foundation so i'm a little less concerned about a company unexperienced with makeup having a go at what is essentially a tinted moisturizer. 

i agree with wanting more mani pedi products; they have yet to produce a holy-grail worthy nail strengthening product.


----------



## kira685 (May 16, 2013)

I'll probably skip this month if the IT girl box doesn't have colors I love. I think they should stick with more mani pedi type items.. if they want to add the DD cream, add it as the additional item, like they did with the strawberry lip balm in March. Although I guess from a business standpoint this is probably a good way to break into more beauty products.. I just don't want make up from them lol On another note, I finally opened Chelsea, which I had gotten in a mystery box, and it was completely dried out! I've been reading their polishes don't really stand the test of time, which is really disappointing. I guess I should probably invest in some polish thinner?


----------



## barbyechick (May 16, 2013)

Spoiler picture has me intruiged some of those colors are very summer pretty and something i dont have ... The dd cream not so much, theyre usually too dark or orange (said as someone who replaced her mufe with a korean bb cream the american ones dont come close)


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the DD cream isn't a foundation so i'm a little less concerned about a company unexperienced with makeup having a go at what is essentially a tinted moisturizer.
> 
> i agree with wanting more mani pedi products; they have yet to produce a holy-grail worthy nail strengthening product.


 
Traditional BB Creams (which is where everything originally came from... I think... pure speculation on my part) are more foundation like in coverage. I don't really know what this is going for.... I guess it would be more like a TM in the sense that it is just going to even skin tone and look natural. I think they should invest more money into producing a nail polish that is consistent in performance. I have not been a Maven too terribly long and have enough Julep polish to know they're no all winners.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional BB Creams (which is where everything originally came from... I think... pure speculation on my part) are more foundation like in coverage. I don't really know what this is going for.... I guess it would be more like a TM in the sense that it is just going to even skin tone and look natural. I think they should invest more money into producing a nail polish that is consistent in performance. I have not been a Maven too terribly long and have enough Julep polish to know they're no all winners.


 i've had real BB creams from asia and to me they're just like super good tinted moisturizers; definitely like the TMs i've purchased from sephora but way better in coverage/moisturizing qualities than drug store level TMs. 

i agree with the formula issue; i really liked the formula from april but i know a lot of people didn't. the colors i have from the may collection as well as the may flowers set are all very similar in quality; they're chip-resistant and perfect in one or two coats.


----------



## jams (May 17, 2013)

I'm happy with the spoiler for next month especially since i wasnt so thrilled this month. i have enough jules for a free box and i think i'll be cashing them in... pretty sure i'll be canceling after this month- i dont think the quality of julep is on par with the price point and i havent been overjoyed the colors for a long time.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 17, 2013)

I've had 2 coats of Etta w/ freedom top coat on my nails since Saturday- it's Friday and I'm still chip free- the ends are starting to wear but that's completely expected. I'm really impressed with juleps formula lately- so much better than the first box that I received about a year ago. I really love their polishes but I'd like to see some more color variety like BL &amp; Deborah Lippmann.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional BB Creams (which is where everything originally came from... I think... pure speculation on my part) are more foundation like in coverage. I don't really know what this is going for.... I guess it would be more like a TM in the sense that it is just going to even skin tone and look natural. I think they should invest more money into producing a nail polish that is consistent in performance. *I have not been a Maven too terribly long and have enough Julep polish to know they're no all winners. *


 This...totally this! Julep is my least favorite nail polish right now. I'm not sure why I don't cancel...I do love the colors; it just doesn't wear well on me.


----------



## DragonChick (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This...totally this! Julep is my least favorite nail polish right now. I'm not sure why I don't cancel...I do love the colors; it just doesn't wear well on me.


 For me it's the cute bottle - I seriously love it. But... I still have a ton I haven't worn yet and I really need to start skipping if it's not entirely original or different from what's in my collection (that I need to catalog in a bad way, oops!) I'm planning on either dropping or skipping on most of my subs for the summer.

And if Julep's leaning towards the sour apple scent formulation... that's even more incentive for me to skip. I really don't like the sour appleish smell, which is funny since "normal" nail polish scent doesn't bother me. Maybe because it's very similar to model paints. (Seche's top coat smells exactly like a bottle of Testor's model paint. Random nerd fact for the day.)


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 17, 2013)

Aw man I am really not into the polish colors this month. Those last five colors look exactly like colors they've released the past few months and the first four feel more fall-ish to me. I'd only be interested in the pinks, and I already have Avery (which is absolutely gorgeous) and enough pale pinks to last me a lifetime. I'd like to try their DD cream, but I just bought a full size tube of the Supergoop CC cream from Birchbox and I'm in love with it.


----------



## lioness90 (May 17, 2013)

The colors look "blah" this month and BB cream and some other face products break me out so I'm not interested in the DD cream. This will be a skip month.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 17, 2013)

I'm actually excited about the beauty items this month and will probably be upgrading...I am crossing my fingers for only cremes and possibly glitter polishes this month!!!  Any like colors I will put into my pile for my beauty boxes I give at Christmas for the ladies in my family.


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This...totally this! Julep is my least favorite nail polish right now. I'm not sure why I don't cancel...I do love the colors; it just doesn't wear well on me.


 
It's definitely their marketing, at least for me. The packaging, the clues as to what we might get each month and reading the posts on here always draws me further into the likelihood of purchasing that month or at least one polish lol. I ended up purchasing Billie Jean for the color, and that was easy to apply, but I can't stand when they're goopy x_x


----------



## moxie19 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4Che77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the DD cream isn't a foundation so I'm a little less concerned about a company inexperienced with makeup having a go at what is essentially a tinted moisturizer.
> 
> i agree with wanting more Mani Pei products; they have yet to produce a holy-grail worthy nail strengthening product.


 I was under the impression it was some sort of foundation. It seemed to give full coverage judging by their video. In the description it says "buildable coverage" also being that it is paired with a concealer led me to believe that it was not a BB cream or tinted moisturizer. The big brush you paint it on with does not appeal to me at all. I thought the whole "DD" was them trying to be cute. ha ha! Again, I would have really liked to sample this first in Maven boxes. I sort of feel ripped off of my Maven window.

I sort of rolled my eyes at all of this because of the lack of the holy-grail nail product.

I am so glad we have the option of skipping boxes!


----------



## shy32 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually excited about the beauty items this month and will probably be upgrading...I am crossing my fingers for only cremes and possibly glitter polishes this month!!!  Any like colors I will put into my pile for my beauty boxes I give at Christmas for the ladies in my family.


I am still fairly new with Julep, how much is it to upgrade?


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

It depends $30 to $35  more.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 17, 2013)

i really think the formula has been excellent the past few months and with the jazz age/may collection set, new polishes released (i.e. tina, billie jean, denver, cody) all of them have been similar and great in quality. i understand the scent thing is personal preference but i find the current odor less offensive than previous ones. i would never buy polish for packaging or branding so i guess i don't understand hating the formula and continuing to subscribe. hopefully the formula will continue to impress? or the DD cream will be a hit?


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 17, 2013)

There's a polish called Denver? I don't care what it looks like I want it, hahaha! I've also been dying to get my hands on a bottle of Lauren but not just because that's my name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2013)

I guess I'm weird, because I've been super excited for the DD Cream and can't wait to get to finally try it out!

The polish colors look alright to me, but I already have so many of their polishes that at this point I would rather get the skincare ones, or just a couple colors.

I still have my whole wardrobe set from last month untouched and I'm considering selling the polishes because I really don't need them!


----------



## shy32 (May 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the concealer,I haven't found a perfect one. I wonder if it's formulated for under eyes or redness from acne scars (me)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm weird, because I've been super excited for the DD Cream and can't wait to get to finally try it out!
> 
> ...


 

I don't think you're weird.. I am sure there are plenty of others excited about the DD cream.

I REALLY like Billie Jean! It dries to a matte/rubber-like finish, but shines with a top coat. The color is AH-mazing! I am really happy to have gotten it! I know Essie came out with one similar to Billie Jean... I can't remember the name of it though.

ETA: I wanted to add a photo of my quick mani from last week of Billie Jean and Zelda


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!


 thank you


----------



## akelley0819 (May 18, 2013)

crazy to think Monday is the 20th; I haven't even received 2 of my other boxes for May yet!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

Tomorrow! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## southeastmidwes (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow! Yaaaaaay!


 Since this is my first month of getting an actual box and not the starter box. What time exactly does it go live for us to see? I'm super excited and impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~Cassie~


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since this is my first month of getting an actual box and not the starter box. What time exactly does it go live for us to see? I'm super excited and impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ~Cassie~


I've heard different things...I've heard midnight (which would be tonight) PST (Seattle's time zone since that's where they're located), but I've also heard not till some time in the morning....can someone back me up here? lol


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 19, 2013)

> Tomorrow! Yaaaaaay! :yey:


 Omg I forgot tomorrow is the 20th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2013)

Usually the selections open early the day of.. I think I had access around 5 or 6 am last month? Sometimes working nights has its benefits lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

I don't think I'm allowed to link to her blog... but if you Google Julep Dianna, you'll see one of the colors in this month's selection. Apparently it's named after the lovely lady who runs 'The Budget Babe' site. Kind of cool! And I'm pretty much in love with the color! 





ETA photo:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

Also, she says on her page that the selection window begins at 6 AM PST, but I think they always say that. Last time I distinctly remember being at work and I only work until 7 AM CST.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to link to her blog... but if you Google Julep Dianna, you'll see one of the colors in this month's selection. Apparently it's named after the lovely lady who runs 'The Budget Babe' site. Kind of cool! And I'm pretty much in love with the color!
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (May 19, 2013)

It looks like she got the cuticle roll on as well. Hm. If nail products are in this box I might cave. Hate the polish, got rid of it all but still like the products!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to link to her blog... but if you Google Julep Dianna, you'll see one of the colors in this month's selection. Apparently it's named after the lovely lady who runs 'The Budget Babe' site. Kind of cool! And I'm pretty much in love with the color!
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to link to her blog... but if you Google Julep Dianna, you'll see one of the colors in this month's selection. Apparently it's named after the lovely lady who runs 'The Budget Babe' site. Kind of cool! And I'm pretty much in love with the color!
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/JUNE-MAVEN#

June swatches are up!



 Now to decide what I want, if anything...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/JUNE-MAVEN#
> 
> ...


 Damn, I've been refreshing all day and you caught it before me. XD

Wow everything is a creme. o.o Which... is fine I guess. I'm just not really feeling it this month, but I really want to see what's in the secret store so i can use that Bloomspot coupon (though I do have my eye on other stuff in the store if there's nothing good in the secret shop)


----------



## wifeandmom (May 19, 2013)

I have to say...I think I'm going for the upgrade thia month. Love most everything and the few I don't will make great gifts!



> http://www.julep.com/JUNE-MAVEN# June swatches are up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Now to decide what I want, if anything...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to say...I think I'm going for the upgrade thia month. Love most everything and the few I don't will make great gifts!


 I wasn't sure I liked the colors for this month when I first saw them...now that I'm seeing the swatches, I agree--I love almost everything! I always figure if I'm going to add on 3+ things, I might as well just upgrade.



 I actually don't have any similar colors, except for Reagan.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

Boy this is tough


----------



## wels5711 (May 19, 2013)

I think this might be the first time I upgrade and get everything my only issue is the which DD cream to get some of the swatched look too dark for me but I am not as pale as the lady in the video


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this might be the first time I upgrade and get everything my only issue is the which DD cream to get some of the swatched look too dark for me but I am not as pale as the lady in the video


 In theory, if DD cremes are like BB cremes, it should oxidize and adapt to the colour of your skin. I mean, that's what Asian BB cremes are supposed to do... not sure how good the western types are (or Julep's, if it's anything close to it)

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-missha-perfect-cover-bb-cream.html

The Missha BB creme I use, with pictures for you to see how different it is after a wait. :3


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2013)

I really like Bombshell this month and that's it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad the 2 colors I'm in love with are together.  I like the It Girl colors A LOT too but know they wouldn't work on  with my skin tone.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm I wish Bunny was included in the upgrade. And that fabulous brush.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I wish Bunny was included in the upgrade. And that fabulous brush.


 i know! at least one of the extras


----------



## amandah (May 19, 2013)

I'm thinking bombshell with dianna added on. Will have to look closer on the computer.


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 19, 2013)

I actually like those colors a lot more than I thought I would. I'm going to have to go for Classic with a Twist and add on Reagan because 1) I love that color and 2) It's my daughter's name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll add on Bunny too. Oh man, it's a good thing my 90 nail polish holder is on it's way from Amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (May 19, 2013)

Okay I love bunny! Adding it and the brush. Getting modern maven. Now lets hop the brush is a decent price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## Rubyriot (May 19, 2013)

I think I'm going with modern beauty (think - only because I'm afraid the light isn't light enough.) And Reagan and bunny.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 19, 2013)

Another month with a hard decision to make! I think I might go for the Boho Glam box with Payton and Bunny as add-on and maybe Char, I'm little afraid of the DD cream as it looks like it might be too dark for my fair skin.


----------



## starletta8 (May 19, 2013)

Since I'm 99% sure that I'm too pale for the Light DD cream, easy decision for me- stick with my It Girl, add-on Bunny and Dianna.  I'd love to nab the brush- but I'm waiting to see the price first.

(Mini rant- I've yet to find a BB/CC/now DD cream light enough for me.  Somehow companies forget about us really pale girls!)


----------



## Shauna999 (May 19, 2013)

In my perfect world Reagan &amp; Bunny would be in a box together... I deserve a perfect world lol!! I think all the colors are Gorg - decisions decisions- I'm thinking bombshell w/ add ons.


----------



## jams (May 20, 2013)

so in love this month! going with it girl and adding on kennedy and lexie-- thats if I don't upgrade. I would've been sold on the upgrade if they added bunny and the brush!


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

IF I don't skip this month, I will definitely be getting It Girl. And maybe the brush. I love Dianna but it looks so similar to Zoya Neely, which I just got in my Ipsy bag. How many seafoam green nail polishes are too many?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2013)

Me too... If bunny was IN I would be too..


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

Is the brush not included in the upgrade? It's not in the pic??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the brush not included in the upgrade? It's not in the pic??


 It doesn't look like it



 Kind of a bummer. But we'll see shortly, I guess (crossing my fingers the selections open at midnight PST!).


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> It doesn't look like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Kind of a bummer. But we'll see shortly, I guess (crossing my fingers the selections open at midnight PST!).


 Dude, how is that an upgrade then?! lol If I'm going to be paying $35+, I'd like to get all the items! lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, how is that an upgrade then?! lol If I'm going to be paying $35+, I'd like to get all the items! lol


 That's what I was thinking! If I want the brush and Bunny, it would probably be close to $70...! Not sure if my wallet would enjoy that.


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

I wonder if Julep will offer some kind of return policy if the color DD creme you get isn't a good match for you. I kind of want to get Modern Beauty but it is to much of a gamble. Normally I'd be a light but I've been using a self tanner so I wonder if medium would work to match the rest of me. I love Kennedy and Martha, but already have a ton of dupes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for my profile (Boho Glam) and get a Bunny, Char and maaaaybe Reagan add-ons


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

This is the first time I've ever been tempted to upgrade.... I like everything except the DD cream.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 20, 2013)

Wish it would hurry and update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wish it would hurry and update!


 AGREED! Pacific time is no good for an impatient girl like me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 20, 2013)

Looks like another easy skip month for me!


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

Finally I can post! I was lucky enough to be chosen as a June sneak peek maven so I have had this collection since the end of April. I've been dying to talk to you all about it but wasn't allowed until the window opened. I will post a photo of my box once I get to work, but feel free to ask me questions about the nail polishes. Sadly, I didn't get a chance to try the dd cream.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 20, 2013)

I love the colors, considering an upgrade!  Not sure if I'm a light or medium in the BB cream - the colors look like they run dark to me.


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

OK, here is my June Sneak Peek Maven box.





I know it is kind of a lousy picture, but I got every polish except Payton, but I did get the add-on Bunny.  Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, here is my June Sneak Peek Maven box.
> 
> ...


What are your impressions regarding formula quality?  Any favorites?


----------



## carabeth87 (May 20, 2013)

Wow how is the bunny? I think I want it! I have no whites!


----------



## shy32 (May 20, 2013)

I don't see where to upgrade?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 20, 2013)

It's gonna be a skip this month for me.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 20, 2013)

$20 brush! Ugh!


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are your impressions regarding formula quality?  Any favorites?


 Most of the formulas were good.  Pretty decent coverage with one coat, but a few will definitely need 2 coats (Char and Bunny definitely, Lexie for full dramatic effect).  Nan was the only bad formula in the bunch, very runny, got all over around my nail.  You will definitely need to be careful with that one if you get it.

Char and Dianna were my absolute favorites.  Really like Martha and Bess and I'm surprised that I liked Raegan.


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow how is the bunny? I think I want it! I have no whites!


 Bunny is interesting.  I didn't have any whites either before I got this so I don't really have anything to compare it too.  At least for me when I was swatching for review purposes, I didn't really get any of the gold shimmer to come through and that bummed me out because I really wanted it too.  I'm not sure if I didn't shake well enough, or if two coats would have helped, but I'll try it again tonight to see if I can get any better luck.

However, I do think it would be great for french manicure tips as well as fantastic for nail art.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bunny is interesting.  I didn't have any whites either before I got this so I don't really have anything to compare it too.  At least for me when I was swatching for review purposes, I didn't really get any of the gold shimmer to come through and that bummed me out because I really wanted it too.  I'm not sure if I didn't shake well enough, or if two coats would have helped, but I'll try it again tonight to see if I can get any better luck.
> ...


I couldn't see any of the gold shimmer in the swatches that Julep posted either.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 20, 2013)

Modern beauty &amp; bunny for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wanted the brush but not for $20 it may be a good price I don't know...bu I will wait for it to go on sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't see any of the gold shimmer in the swatches that Julep posted either.


 You can see it in the bottle, so I know it is in there.  And there were a few flecks when I swatched it, but I think a second coat might help.


----------



## tasertag (May 20, 2013)

> Bunny is interesting. Â I didn't have any whites either before I got this so I don't really have anything to compare it too. Â At least for me when I was swatching for review purposes, I didn't really get any of the gold shimmer to come through and that bummed me out because I really wanted it too. Â I'm not sure if I didn't shake well enough, or if two coats would have helped, but I'll try it again tonight to see if I can get any better luck. However, I do think it would be great for french manicure tips as well as fantastic for nail art.


 Hm I was interested in bunny. Shame the shimmer didn't come through, that's what drew me to it. I'm on the fence between the boho box and skipping.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 20, 2013)

Looks like one that maybe you have to shimmer in the sun ha. It looks nice and not see through... ? I am probably more excited about the white than anything. I am a neutral person. But sick of nudes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Most of the formulas were good.  Pretty decent coverage with one coat, but a few will definitely need 2 coats (Char and Bunny definitely, Lexie for full dramatic effect).  Nan was the only bad formula in the bunch, very runny, got all over around my nail.  You will definitely need to be careful with that one if you get it.
> ...


 I upgraded to the full collection and got Bunny as an add-on.  Decided on the light DD creme and concealer.  I figured I can always add a bronzing gel to the mix if it's too light, but would be harder to make a too dark foundation lighter.  Excited!

Too bad Nan was problematic, such a pretty color.  I think Julep did a good job with the theme, as these colors do remind me of Nantucket.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 20, 2013)

Yikes, $20 brush is just more than I was hoping for -- It looks fantastic though. I'm really not decided yet whether I'll skip or get Bombshell.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 20, 2013)

I decided to go with Bombshell with Dianne, Bunny and Char as add-ons. I probably would have done the full upgrade if Bunny and that brush was included. But getting everything would be $80. Yikes!


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks nice and not see through... ?


 It had pretty good coverage with one coat, but a bit streaky.  Two coats will be great and will definitely not be see through.



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too bad Nan was problematic, such a pretty color.  I think Julep did a good job with the theme, as these colors do remind me of Nantucket.


 Nan had good coverage, it just covered more of me than I wanted.  




  It wasn't a favorite color for me, but I'm a pale, cool toned girl, it just didn't mesh well with my coloring.

Nan, Kennedy, and Lexie are going on a trade list as soon as I create one.  I still haven't decided if I'm keeping Bunny or not.


----------



## Ashitude (May 20, 2013)

Skipping this month. I have so many foundations and BB creams right now, adding a DD cream to my collections seems silly. The only color I really wanted was Dianna, so I will just hope I can get it another time.


----------



## AMaas (May 20, 2013)

This will be my first upgrade month, plus adding on Bunny, the brush and more swatch stickers.  Happy 37th 21st Birthday to me!!! 



  

And that brush!  I'm a sucker for a good makeup brush.  Especially a dual-purpose one!  I agree with other posts here, though: Why would it not be included in the full upgrade?  Kind of a bummer. 

Anyway, my plan is to keep Dianna, Bess, Nan, Bunny, both DD Cremes and the brush.  Everything else will go in the Birthday/Christmas gift stockpile...at least we'll see if my willpower is that good when everything comes in!

I saw this on the Julep blog regarding the DD Creme ingredients:

[SIZE=xx-small]*Active Ingredients:* Octocrylene (2.7%), Avobenzone (3.0%), Octisalate (5.0%), Homosalate (2.5%).
*Inactive Ingredients:* Castor (Ricinus Communis) Oil, Cetyl PEG/PPG-10/1 Dimethicone, Diethylhexyl Carbonate, Ethyl Macadamiate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Glycerin, Glyceryl Behenate, Glyceryl Dibehenate, Hexyl Laurate, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Hydroxypropyl Cyclodextrin, Isododecane, Magnesium Sulfate, Microcrystalline Wax, Neopentyl Glycol Diheptanoate, Palmitoyl Tripeptide-38, Phenoxyethanol, Phenylethyl Resorcinol, Phytosphingosine Extract, Polyglyceryl-4, Isostearate, Potassium Sorbate, Propylene Glycol Dicaprate Esters, Silica, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, Tribehenin, Water. May Contain (+/-): Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) Iron Oxide (CI 77492) Iron Oxide (CI 77491) Iron Oxide (CI 77499). [/SIZE]

That's a heckuva lot of oil at the top of the ingredient list.  This stuff will definitely require a lot of blotting papers for mid-day touch-ups...maybe Julep will come out with some of those soon!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (May 20, 2013)

I am a skip this month. These colors are not for me and the DD cream in the light shade would be way too dark on me....

I also agree, that brush is 1--too expensive!! and 2--should have been included in the upgrade box at least. 

I am going to keep hoping for a holo month...sigh!


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Most of the formulas were good.  Pretty decent coverage with one coat, but a few will definitely need 2 coats (Char and Bunny definitely, Lexie for full dramatic effect).  Nan was the only bad formula in the bunch, very runny, got all over around my nail.  You will definitely need to be careful with that one if you get it.
> ...


 I wonder how Reagan compares to Drew? They look quite similar.

How does one get chosen for a sneak preview?


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder how Reagan compares to Drew? They look quite similar.
> ...


 No clue on Raegan vs Drew.  But here is the link for getting on the list to be a sneak peek maven.

http://www.julep.com/sneak-peek-maven


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

Going with Modern Beauty because I'm _still _trying to find the perfect concealer....with Bunny and Dianna as add-ons.  And agreeing with the others who have said this...if the Brush and Bunny would have been in the upgrade...I would have done it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2013)

skip for me. what happened to the greatness of last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (May 20, 2013)

I've decided on switching to Modern Beauty this month, really need all the help with foundation/skin type makeups as I can. I figure $20 for the DD cream and the concealer is pretty fair.

Almost picked the Bombshell box (that pink and green are beautiful), but I think I'm almost nail polished out, and haven't even tried either of my May Julep polishes.

Although I would've liked the brush to be included, I'm okay with it since I just bought a Sephora foundation brush on sale yesterday (my first), and I already have a concealer brush. But the Julep one does look pretty awesome.


----------



## maeiland (May 20, 2013)

Eh, I skipped. Am I the only one underwhelmed this month?


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No clue on Raegan vs Drew.  But here is the link for getting on the list to be a sneak peek maven.
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## elainecad (May 20, 2013)

Modern Beauty for me, wish the brush was included!


----------



## Rubyriot (May 20, 2013)

So i definitely chose modern beauty. I still think the dd cream /concealer will be too dark on my pale skin, so I'll probably have to pass it along. I also added on reagan and bunny. I want payton too, but I don't think Id ever wear a green polish. So now im stuck.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 20, 2013)

> Eh, I skipped. Am I the only one underwhelmed this month?


 Nope, your not! :-/ blah


----------



## mariahk83 (May 20, 2013)

Chose modern beauty with Dianna add on - i may end up skipping before my window closes, just not sure yet....polished out and seeing the ingredient list for the dd cream kinda scares me, i'm a combo girl and that sounds like one helluva recipe for a shiny t-zone!


----------



## lioness90 (May 20, 2013)

Dumb question: How do I skip a month? Do I have to call them?

EDIT: After around on the site for a while I figured it out.


----------



## southeastmidwes (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb question: How do I skip a month? Do I have to call them?
> 
> EDIT: After around on the site for a while I figured it out.


 I was about to tell you how to do this LOL. Glad you figured it out though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~Cassie~


----------



## southeastmidwes (May 20, 2013)

I saw the preview last night and was on the fence between Bombshell and It Girl. Finally decided to go with It Girl with Bunny as an add-on. Can't wait for them to get here as this will be my first actual Maven box since last month was my starter box!! 

~Cassie~


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so did anyone else notice that Kennedy looks like 2 completely different colors in their swatches....


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 20, 2013)

I was going to skip, but then I realized how much I needed a new tinted moisturizer for summer... and how much money I save by going for Modern Beauty!  I am banning myself from nail polish for a while.  My dear husband made me a polish rack, and only HALF of my collection fits!  Oof.


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so did anyone else notice that Kennedy looks like 2 completely different colors in their swatches....


 I'll try to swatch Kennedy tonight when I swatch Bunny and post a photo.

I think it looks like I have no fingernails when I wear it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like those colors a lot more than I thought I would. I'm going to have to go for Classic with a Twist and add on Reagan because 1) I love that color and 2) It's my daughter's name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll add on Bunny too. Oh man, it's a good thing my 90 nail polish holder is on it's way from Amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love, love my nail polish holder I just got from Amazon! 

Aww, Reagan is a cute name!


----------



## Krendall (May 20, 2013)

> skip for me. what happened to the greatness of last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 20, 2013)

I've officially skipped.....but I do want Bunny!!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so did anyone else notice that Kennedy looks like 2 completely different colors in their swatches....


 I did!!  I think they used a different hand model though....the first set of hands is a pinker than the last? I made me think it would look like a different color on me as well.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2013)

I have been a Maven since June 2011 and I have skipped the last three months because nothing has caught my eye. As much as the DD cream interests me, I'm still not captivated. It's going to be another skip month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 20, 2013)

> I love, love my nail polish holderÂ I just got from Amazon!Â  Aww, Reagan is a cute name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I could use a polish rack. Would you mind posting a link to the one you got? Pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 20, 2013)

Soooo I've been skipping to save money but I kinda want to get It Girl or the the whole collection. Cause I live on Cape Cod now.


----------



## jennm149 (May 20, 2013)

I'm considering skipping for the first time.  I stuck with my CwaT box, but didn't see any "must have" add-on.  I have a concealer I'm happy with and many BB cream samples, don't know if I need another.  And I'm not really into some of the super-brights in the other boxes.  The only thing that I hesitate over is the Secret Store ... but I didn't buy anything from it last month and haven't seen much lately that I really want that I haven't already bought.  Hmm, maybe just a touch of Julep burn-out setting in for me ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

Just decided! Went for Boho Glam with Bunny, Reagan and Char. That brush is just too expensive, plus I don't use foundation anyhow and I just apply my BB cream with my hands. So excited!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

Skipping this month. Not overly excited with the options, but yay for everyone going forward! On another note, I really don't love Julep's swatches. The colors aren't always depicted well and so I usually like to see swatches from our ladies.


----------



## DragonChick (May 20, 2013)

The polishes are meh or all dupes for me this month. After seeing the swatches for the creams I switched to Modern Beauty... for now. I may still skip depending on how badly I want the creams.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skipping this month. Not overly excited with the options, but yay for everyone going forward!
> 
> On another note, I really don't love Julep's swatches. The colors aren't always depicted well and so I usually like to see swatches from our ladies.


 I agree. I"m wearing Drew right now &amp; it looks nothing like the pic on Julep. They show it looking like a bright Barbie hot pink when in reality it's darker and not so "shocking". It actually looks almost exactly like Raegan looks on the website. Actually, if you search for Drew on the website, it looks right in the pic for the Heart to Heart set. The inconsistencies are mind boggling.


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

I have several untried BB and CC creams in my collection. I'm going to test them out this week and decide if I actually need to add another to my stash or save myself $20. As it stands I have Modern Beauty picked.


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2013)

At this time I'm probably going to skip. The DD creme and concealer look to be red toned which on a yellow undertone will look bad.



 

 

 

 









 

 

 



Images from Julep.com


----------



## jallu (May 20, 2013)

Holy smokes do those ever look dark! I am fair skinned so not sure the light will work for me. I'm going to try anyway. Going for Modern Beauty with Nan add-on. I hope the Nan the tester received was just a bad batch! If the DD creme doesn't work for me I will give it to my sister.


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so did anyone else notice that Kennedy looks like 2 completely different colors in their swatches....


 
I noticed that too :-/... Perhaps it the lighting?

I felt like Lexie was also photographed differently. In one photo it looks yellow, in the other it looks slightly orange.


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, how is that an upgrade then?! lol If I'm going to be paying $35+, I'd like to get all the items! lol


 
I concur!


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like Lexie was also photographed differently. In one photo it looks yellow, in the other it looks slightly orange.


 It is very bright yellow, I don't recall any orange tint to it when I tried it.



> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the Nan the tester received was just a bad batch!


 I hope so too for your sake .


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like those colors a lot more than I thought I would. I'm going to have to go for Classic with a Twist and add on Reagan because 1) I love that color and 2) It's my daughter's name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll add on Bunny too. Oh man, it's a good thing my 90 nail polish holder is on it's way from Amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Please take a photo of that when you get it! I'm curious what that would look like.


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF I don't skip this month, I will definitely be getting It Girl. And maybe the brush. I love Dianna but it looks so similar to Zoya Neely, which I just got in my Ipsy bag. How many seafoam green nail polishes are too many?


 
I don't think you could have too many seafoam green polishes... but that's probably because I don't currently own any haha


----------



## linda37027 (May 20, 2013)

Decided on American Beauty and added on Dianna and Nantucket (still on the fence about Nan). Wanted the DD cream and the concealer and it was cheaper this way. For those of you that had preview boxes, how dark is the DD cream and concealer. I have medium skin, tan easily, so I have medium checked, but it really looks dark. Wondering if I should stick with medium or go light. I usually get medium or light/medium.

Thanks


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is very bright yellow, I don't recall any orange tint to it when I tried it.
> ...


 

Thanks for letting me know it's yellow. I really want an orange color. I'll probably go to Ulta sometime in the near future. That sucks you can't see the gold glitter in the white for bunny. I have as an add on until I can really decide.


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that had preview boxes, how dark is the DD cream and concealer. I have medium skin, tan easily, so I have medium checked, but it really looks dark. Wondering if I should stick with medium or go light. I usually get medium or light/medium.
> 
> Thanks


 I don't know if anyone else here got a sneak peek box, but my box didn't have the DD cream or concealer in it, so I can't give you any information.  Sorry.


----------



## Glitterazzi (May 20, 2013)

I ended up skipping this month.  I have oily skin and only use powder foundations.  I also have a problem with BB/CC etc. creams oxidizing on me, so I don't want to spend the money without having a tester first.  I'm usually a bombshell, but the green is not for me.  This collection seemed kind of all over the place.


----------



## TaraBell (May 20, 2013)

Think I'm going to skip this month, nothing is calling my name. Not interested in a new BB/DD cream. I have two I use regularly from Missha and Skin 79. Plus, I'm already signed up to receive my first box from square hue. Giving them a try as I haven't been as happy with the formulas/colors from Julep as of late.


----------



## mscuracchio (May 20, 2013)

Totally skipping this month. Never thought I would. But these colors look so mismatched... When I look at the set all I can think is how much it looks like a random grab from a mystery box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shanny81 (May 20, 2013)

This month is a skip for me too.  I am very leery of foundation or any type of BB/CC cream.  It is hard for me to find the right color being fair skinned or the right formula.  And for every color I like in a box, there is one I know that won't look good on me.  Oh well, now I don't feel as guilty buying some Zoya with my Ipsy code.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette (May 20, 2013)

I was thinking I was going to have to cancel Julep, becuase I'm feeling pretty good about the job I just interviewed for, but Its a little more conservative and I might only be able to use pinks, neutrals and nudes, but then, CWaT had the perfect "workplace" box... so I'm going to get it and hope that its good JUJU for getting the job that I'm mentally preparing to wear boring polish during the week. I chose Light DD cream, but I'm afraid it will maybe be too dark still.

Anyone else think our "extra" in the regular boxes might just be concealer samples?


----------



## DragonChick (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TaraBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think I'm going to skip this month, nothing is calling my name. Not interested in a new BB/DD cream. I have two I use regularly from Missha and Skin 79. Plus, I'm already signed up to receive my first box from square hue. Giving them a try as I haven't been as happy with the formulas/colors from Julep as of late.


 I think you'll like Square Hue. I've been pleasantly surprised with their colors, even the ones I first thought were meh based on pictures online onces people started receiving their boxes, but look better in person. They're also much more consistent with their themes overall.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

A woman on FB posted she called Julep about the DD shades. Their response was that they are yellow based, so tuck that away for color matching.


----------



## Rubyriot (May 20, 2013)

> A woman on FB posted she called Julep about the DD shades. Their response was that they are yellow based, so tuck that away for color matching.


 Those swatches must be way off then :/ I have yellow undertones and it looks like it will make me orange! Haha Thanks though, makes me feel better about getting it!


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could use a polish rack. Would you mind posting a link to the one you got? Pretty please?


 It's this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WVBEH8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 ! It should get here sometime this week and when I get it I'm going to take some pictures of it for the "how do your store your Julep polishes thread" that I started. I'm excited to get all my polishes organized, haha!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for this.  I thought the girl in the video looked VERY yellow when they put this cream on her!  Definitely not for me.


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WVBEH8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 ! It should get here sometime this week and when I get it I'm going to take some pictures of it for the "how do your store your Julep polishes thread" that I started. I'm excited to get all my polishes organized, haha!


 
Wow... I'm sure you'll be able to fit more than 90, especially with the Julep bottles.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 20, 2013)

I joined Julep a long time ago when it was 99 cent. After that, I didn't cancel, I just skip every month. Mainly because I prefer to go to the nail salon. A few months I have forgotten to skip, much to the dismay of my bank account. Lol. But I honestly haven't been too impressed with Julep polish. I'm a Zoya girl. However, I am really intrigued by the DD cream. My skin is very hard to match so I'm weary of most face products, especially online when I can't try it. But I think it's a great value to get a face product and two polishes for 20 bucks. Trouble deciding which one I want though. I really want Char and Bunny. But that combo isn't available. Lol. I also like Dianna and Kennedy but that combo isn't available either. Thinking about just going with the Bombshell box.


----------



## Ashitude (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WVBEH8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 ! It should get here sometime this week and when I get it I'm going to take some pictures of it for the "how do your store your Julep polishes thread" that I started. I'm excited to get all my polishes organized, haha!


I have two of these. One stacked on top of the other. Praying I can control my polish habit before I need another one. lol


----------



## wels5711 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like those colors a lot more than I thought I would. I'm going to have to go for Classic with a Twist and add on Reagan because 1) I love that color and 2) It's my daughter's name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll add on Bunny too. Oh man, it's a good thing my 90 nail polish holder is on it's way from Amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha Ha Payton is my daughters name so i had to get it also


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could use a polish rack. Would you mind posting a link to the one you got? Pretty please?


 Yes, here is the link:   http://www.amazon.com/Nail-Polish-Display-BRAND-Bottles/dp/B004IR6TY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1369085158&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=fuji+brand+nail+polish+rack


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 20, 2013)

> Yes, here is the link:Â Â  http://www.amazon.com/Nail-Polish-Display-BRAND-Bottles/dp/B004IR6TY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1369085158&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=fuji+brand+nail+polish+rack


 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

i'm not 100% sure of what i'm doing. seeing the women's before and after photos for the dd creme, i realize that the two featured for wearing the light shade are SO DIFFERENT in skin tone. i am never the palest of my friends and usually fare well wearing the lightest shade of similar products but the asian woman seems so much warmer and tanner in complexion that i can hardly comprehend why that is their lightest shade. the blonde seems much more similar to me. furthering the confusion is that the woman in the video seems light in complexion and similar to me. 

i really wanted the light pink and the navy shades (matha and char) as well as the dark pink (reagan). i'm interested in bunny but the fact that you can't actually see the gold shimmer is annoying since i already have a basic white. i like dianna but i just bought denver and i own blu from zoya (obviously these are different from dianna but if i do tons of add-ons, i'd have to go with the upgrade). like others have said, i would totally do the upgrade if at least bunny were included; i don't need a brush since i have some. i could use a concealer since i have a smashbox one that i'm not wild about but it's by far the best i've tried (and believe me, i practically own sephora). 

anyways, long story short, i'm currently getting my usual bombshell box with reagan and payton along with char and martha as add-ons.


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> i'm not 100% sure of what i'm doing. seeing the women's before and after photos for the dd creme, i realize that the two featured for wearing the light shade are SO DIFFERENT in skin tone. i am never the palest of my friends and usually fare well wearing the lightest shade of similar products but the asian woman seems so much warmer and tanner in complexion that i can hardly comprehend why that is their lightest shade. the blonde seems much more similar to me. furthering the confusion is that the woman in the video seems light in complexion and similar to me.Â  i really wanted the light pink and the navy shades (matha and char) as well as the dark pink (reagan). i'm interested in bunny but the fact that you can't actually see the gold shimmer is annoying since i already have a basic white. i like dianna but i just bought denver and i own blu from zoya (obviously these are different from dianna but if i do tons of add-ons, i'd have to go with the upgrade). like others have said, i would totally do the upgrade if at least bunny were included; i don't need a brush since i have some. i could use a concealer since i have a smashbox one that i'm not wild about but it's by far the best i've tried (and believe me, i practically own sephora).Â  anyways, long story short, i'm currently getting my usual bombshell box with reagan and payton along with char and martha as add-ons.


 That's kind of scary that the shades are that different :-/. I'm definitely thinking of going with it girl if that's the case and agree with you about bunny. The main reason I was interested in bunny was for the gold glitter. I do want dianna though.


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, here is my June Sneak Peek Maven box.
> 
> ...


 Wow! lucky girl.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

I finally decided to go with Bombshell and Dianna add on.  I'm a little nervous that I won't like the DD creme, but I guess it's worth a try.  Kinda want the brush, but not willing to shell out $20 for it.  Well, not right now at least.

I hope I can get access to the secret store this month.  Last month there was problems even though I ordered a May box.  Wrote an email to Julep but got a reply that didn't really address the real problem.


----------



## Lily V (May 20, 2013)

Well, damn. All creams, my least favorite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was interested in the DD stuff, but it looks like the lightest shade won't even be close enough to my casper-white skin. Bunny sounded cool- but if the gold shimmer doesn't even show up, there's no point in paying money for yet another white polish... I'm thinking about skipping, but would love to be able to shop in the secret store... grrrr.. Plus, in the email they sent w/ the June selections, said something about in honor of my first month as a maven, I'd get 750 Jules- but the fine print said if I skipped, I wouldn't be able to get the points (interpreted as the first month is this month, not whenever the first time I bought a box, if for ex I skipped June &amp; bought my first box following in July). Double damn!! Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhh!! Why couldn't they have had some interesting shimmers or something?? this sucks, don't know what to do....


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

Hey ladies that have already picked your profile for the month...have you gotten a confirmation email yet? I chose about 6.5 hours ago and I STILL havent gotten an email...last time I received it within 20 seconds of clicking Save. ????


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

it's weird because i did get an email right away but i know some friends didn't.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

actually, i guess i don't know anyone who did receive the instant email.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies that have already picked your profile for the month...have you gotten a confirmation email yet? I chose about 6.5 hours ago and I STILL havent gotten an email...last time I received it within 20 seconds of clicking Save. ????


 Yes, I got my email immediately.  Are you sure yours saved?


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Going with Modern Beauty because I'm _still _trying to find the perfect concealer....with Bunny and Dianna as add-ons.  And agreeing with the others who have said this...if the Brush and Bunny would have been in the upgrade...I would have done it in a heartbeat.


 Me too, I thought the brush would be included. I want the brush but I don't want to pay that much for it. I regret not upgrading last month.


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to skip, but then I realized how much I needed a new tinted moisturizer for summer... and how much money I save by going for Modern Beauty!  I am banning myself from nail polish for a while.  My dear husband made me a polish rack, and only HALF of my collection fits!  Oof.


 That's so sweet!


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so did anyone else notice that Kennedy looks like 2 completely different colors in their swatches....


 Yeah, I saw that so strange.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Yes, I got my email immediately.Â  Are you sure yours saved?


 yeah, I did it three times...booooo lol


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

so i am currently set to get the bombshell box with char and martha as add-ons, but because the DD cremes are so dark and warm toned i might switch to it girl with marth and reagan as add-ons.

ugh. i was really excited for the dd creme.


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies that have already picked your profile for the month...have you gotten a confirmation email yet? I chose about 6.5 hours ago and I STILL havent gotten an email...last time I received it within 20 seconds of clicking Save. ????


 I haven't received one and I picked when I first woke up this morning 8+ hours ago. I figured it is a sign that I should just skip so I haven't been bothered to look into, yet.


----------



## southeastmidwes (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies that have already picked your profile for the month...have you gotten a confirmation email yet? I chose about 6.5 hours ago and I STILL havent gotten an email...last time I received it within 20 seconds of clicking Save. ????


 I got mine instantly. Which did you decide to go with?


----------



## tulosai (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine instantly. Which did you decide to go with?


 I got mine instantly too.  Maybe email their CS?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

Ah, I'm going to upgrade. I was going to do It Girl + Dianna, Bunny, &amp; Payton...but then I'm thinking that already comes to $35, what's another $20 to add the DD creme, concealer, &amp; four more polishes??


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I'm going to upgrade. I was going to do It Girl + Dianna, Bunny, &amp; Payton...but then I'm thinking that already comes to $35, what's another $20 to add the DD creme, concealer, &amp; four more polishes??


 this enables me to upgrade! =)


----------



## Yeti (May 20, 2013)

I promised myself I would skip, as I was bad and upgraded last month and I am likely sensitive to some of the sunscreen ingredients in the DD cream.  It turns out I have 2,000 points saved up somehow, and I would love to try the concealer (which doesn't list any sunscreen or fragrances, so I think I have a reasonable shot with it).  I went with modern beauty and added on Bunny (the name itself is too cute to resist, and I don't have any white polish), Dianna and Nan.  I don't see a post-point dollar total anywhere, but I think that comes to $15 after the 2,000 points?  I hope so anyway =)


----------



## audiophilekate (May 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to skip this month.  I'm happy with my current BB creams &amp; haven't even tried my May polishes yet.  I've been using Incoco nail strips lately.  I love how they last over a week (this is HUGE for a guitarist - do you know how hard it is to find a nail polish that will last through even one song, let alone a whole day?).  Pink Parasol has become my go-to color/design/whatever.  The only color from Julep's June collection that I'm really interested in is Martha, but it's not worth the $20 to me &amp; the DD cream seems like such a risk shade-wise.


----------



## casby (May 20, 2013)

I skipped. For those who aren't doing It Girl make sure you select the appropriate color (mine was defaulting to medium).


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.

















Playing with Bunny a bit more.  The "gold shimmer" comes through more as if I got a dusting of pollen on my nail before it dried completely.  Its a dull speckled yellow more than a gold shimmer.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 thanks for posting!

ugh kennedy is disgusting, in my opinion. 

i really like reagan!


----------



## Yeti (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 Now I kind of want Reagan too, lol!  Thank you for the swatches - I think I really like Bunny, pollen dust and all =)


----------



## rainpetal (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh kennedy is disgusting, in my opinion.
> 
> i really like reagan!


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Imberis (May 20, 2013)

I went with the box that's just makeup and no nail polish. I don't like any of the colors enough to get a polish box, but I am very interested in the DD cream and concealer. Hopefully "light" will be light enough, since I'm ghostly pale.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this enables me to upgrade! =)


 Hahaha glad I could help!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for posting!
> 
> ...


 Agreed. That's probably the only one I know I won't wear!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. That's probably the only one I know I won't wear!


 Well, I was all set to just get CWaT and leave it at that, but I'm switching back to Bombshell and adding on Martha I guess. XD;

Yeah, Bunny's not worth it. I have OPI Alpine Snow and I barely use it. It's too bad because Bunny is an irresistably cute name.


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 
That's ok that's what q-tips are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Thank you for the swatches! I think you mentioned this, but how was the formula for Dianna?


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

About the confirmation emails. My cousin got hers immediately and I didn't get mine until maybe 6-7 hours later :-/.... Idk what's up with the inconsistency, but if you don't receive it by tomorrow I'd definitely contact them. It may have to do with them reformatting their site not too long ago?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the confirmation emails. My cousin got hers immediately and I didn't get mine until maybe 6-7 hours later :-/.... Idk what's up with the inconsistency, but if you don't receive it by tomorrow I'd definitely contact them. It may have to do with them reformatting their site not too long ago?


 Good idea! Here's hoping by then!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 20, 2013)

> About the confirmation emails. My cousin got hers immediately and I didn't get mine until maybe 6-7 hours later :-/.... Idk what's up with the inconsistency, but if you don't receive it by tomorrow I'd definitely contact them. It may have to do with them reformatting their site not too long ago?


 I didn't get a confirmation email at all lol I thought something was wrong with my email till I got one from old navy and I was like "Damn you julep!"


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a confirmation email at all lol I thought something was wrong with my email till I got one from old navy and I was like "Damn you julep!"


 
Hahah "Damn you julep!"


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies that have already picked your profile for the month...have you gotten a confirmation email yet? I chose about 6.5 hours ago and I STILL havent gotten an email...last time I received it within 20 seconds of clicking Save. ????


 I got one right away, then another, and another...

Maybe I got everyone else's too. XD


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2013)

I officially skipped my June box.


----------



## MissTrix (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I officially skipped my June box.


 I just logged back in &amp; did the same. None of the colors are what I consider "must haves", I have zero desire to try their DD cream/concealer, and I caved and bought the May mystery box a week ago so it's not really in the budget. Besides, I have plenty of polish colors I haven't even worn yet thanks to the Zoya Ipsy code and all of the Julep boxes I have bought over the last couple of months.


----------



## rainpetal (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should have seen what my fingers looked like before I used q-tips.  





Dianna's formula was fine.  One of my favorites out of all of them!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

I didn't like any of the colors this month, so switched to the modern beauty bag.  I've been interested in trying a bb/cc cream, so this sounds like it might do the trick, and if it doesn't, at least I won't have spent a fortune on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (May 21, 2013)

I've seen several good reviews on the DD cream so I guess that is a plus. I still don't know what my undertones are (semi makeup newbie). All I know is the CC cream I used today looks close to the swatches on Julep's site so I'm leaning more towards for sure getting it.


----------



## wadedl (May 21, 2013)

I skipped June. I am so glad there is not a color combo I like. They always do one color I like with one I don't. Except for May when most were great but I bought other things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've seen several good reviews on the DD cream so I guess that is a plus. I still don't know what my undertones are (semi makeup newbie). All I know is the CC cream I used today looks close to the swatches on Julep's site so I'm leaning more towards for sure getting it.


 Can you post a link to some of the reviews?


----------



## Annie92 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped June. I am so glad there is not a color combo I like. They always do one color I like with one I don't. Except for May when most were great but I bought other things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here, It's always one color I need to have paired with one that gets given away every time. 

I just picked modern beauty with Nan and Char. Considering I have dry skin with medium pinky-yellow undertones, I hope I might be the small faction that the DD cream is perfect for.


----------



## kira685 (May 21, 2013)

I skipped June too.. I definitely don't like any of the color combos, nor any individual color enough to justify a box.. kind of seems like Julep is duping some of their old colors. Honestly, the only thing I want is the brush - I wish it was included in the Modern Beauty box at least, I'd give the creams a shot then. Kind of sad not to be getting a polish based box in my birthday month, but I suppose I still have a few days to change my mind lol


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

I skipped too. Way too much money spent via Ipsy this month to even think about it, haha! 

I am curious about the DD cream but I've got enough BB creams to get through first so I'll wait on the reviews and maybe try and snag it during a good sale in the future.


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

> thanks for posting! ugh kennedy is disgusting, in my opinion.Â  i really like reagan!


 Yep it is! I would've liked Kennedy if it was the lighter color in the picture but I guess that was just the lighting or something? Ugh so torn on whether to do the modern beauty box or skip. I love tinted moisturizers so I'm really curious but I already have a HG bb cream and concealer so I just dont think I would end up using it. I also wish the mystery maven prize was cuter, it's totally not something I would want.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2013)

I just skipped. This will be month 4 of no Julep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 21, 2013)

> I just skipped. This will be month 4 of no Julep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I believe this is month 3 for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to take Stacy and Clinton's advice that if I don't love the potential purchase completely, I shouldn't buy it.


----------



## Squidling (May 21, 2013)

I'm still on the fence. The polish colors aren't anything special, but there are a few I could use. My main concern is the DD creme. I am super fair w/ reddish undertones. I just don't want to look muddy and I haven't seen enough swatches to make a truly educated decision on whether it will work for me or not. Any other fair skinned ladies taking the plunge?


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep it is! I would've liked Kennedy if it was the lighter color in the picture but I guess that was just the lighting or something? Ugh so torn on whether to do the modern beauty box or skip. I love tinted moisturizers so I'm really curious but I already have a HG bb cream and concealer so I just dont think I would end up using it. I also wish the mystery maven prize was cuter, it's totally not something I would want.


 the bag is really cute though! i don't have a preppy style at all (i think being so completely different and going to an all girls private school did the trick) but being from connecticut and loving rhode island really make these colors tempt me. i said just a couple weeks ago that i hate blues but here i am really wanting char and nan for a 4th of july manicure. lol

and i think martha is pretty enough that if you still like it, it's worth adding on to the modern beauty box.


----------



## RaeDobbins (May 21, 2013)

Boho Glam and Payton as an add on. I have been trying to find a good Kelly Green for a while. Not sure how I feel about the DD cream, but I'm getting it in light, and hopefully it will be light enough. I already use Missha BB cream pretty regularly and love that it comes in super light shades for us pale folks, so I will be comparing the DD to it. Very excited about Lexi, as the swatch made me giddy. Is it June yet?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

For the ladies who haven't received a confirmation email yet after saving yesterday, try re-saving it again today! I just did and I got my confirmation email within 2 seconds! (I tried saving it about 4X yesterday with no email). Hope this helps!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as promised, some swatches of Bunny, Lexie, Kennedy, and Reagan (spelled Raegan on my bottle?).  Please ignore the fact that my manicure skills are worse than a 5 year olds.
> 
> ...


 thanks for posting!

ugh kennedy is disgusting, in my opinion. 

i really like reagan!

Oh, good.  I felt bad having that as my first reaction (regarding Kennedy).

For some reason, it seems that it is spelled "Raegan" on the website.  I wonder if anyone at Julep knows about the typo.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good.  I felt bad having that as my first reaction (regarding Kennedy).
> 
> For some reason, it seems that it is spelled "Raegan" on the website.  I wonder if anyone at Julep knows about the typo.


 i think it can be spelled either way? kinda like i'm rachel and some are rachaels (which seems totally incorrect to me =))


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

so i wear a maybelline fit me 120 (seriously my favorite foundation even including everything at sephora) and i mix it with 115 during the winter because the 120 is a tinge too tan.

anyways, i sent them this picture, inquiring about the light shade of DD creme. this is their response.





Julep:

"It's pretty sheer and has worked on the lighter skin tones in our office. These shades are lighter than what we've swatched with our DD creme but our product development experts recommend it for light skin because it is so blendable". 

i wear makeup often and practically own sephora so i feel like i have the ability to share my opinion that blending a too dark foundation does not do anything if it's too dark. it will just look orange. sure if it's just slightly dark on me, i could use it sparingly and blend it out in a sheer way, but obviously if i'm purchasing this type of product, i can just go get one of the many BB/CC cremes at sephora. hopefully this helps some of you who are pale (i don't even consider myself pale lol) for skipping on the light DD creme.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Most of the formulas were good.  Pretty decent coverage with one coat, but a few will definitely need 2 coats (Char and Bunny definitely, Lexie for full dramatic effect).  Nan was the only bad formula in the bunch, very runny, got all over around my nail.  You will definitely need to be careful with that one if you get it.
> ...


 Thanks for the help! The only box that is calling to me is the It Girl, and mostly for Nan. Knowing that my favorite color would be the worst formula makes it easy to skip. I love the Boho Chic box too but I already have colors similar enough, actually to most of the colors other than It Girl


----------



## barbyechick (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i wear a maybelline fit me 120 (seriously my favorite foundation even including everything at sephora) and i mix it with 115 during the winter because the 120 is a tinge too tan.
> 
> ...


 Ooh, very helpful! I agree - you just can't blend out something that's too dark, I think blending in a slightly lighter shade works better for those of us on the pale range when reducing redness (I'm not even that light, MUFE 118) I actually use loreal magic bb as a primer in the lightest shade to neutralize my sallow-ness and redness and then apply my Missha or MUFE and it's perfect


----------



## jennm149 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i wear a maybelline fit me 120 (seriously my favorite foundation even including everything at sephora) and i mix it with 115 during the winter because the 120 is a tinge too tan.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this.  You made up my mind about skipping this month.  Just don't need another "off color" BB/CC/DD creme.  Now, where can I spend that $20?


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, very helpful! I agree - you just can't blend out something that's too dark, I think blending in a slightly lighter shade works better for those of us on the pale range when reducing redness (I'm not even that light, MUFE 118) I actually use loreal magic bb as a primer in the lightest shade to neutralize my sallow-ness and redness and then apply my Missha or MUFE and it's perfect


 i'm a mufe 118, too (i didn't like their HD foundation, which i know is pretty blasphemous because i feel like everyone wears it) and i have red cheeks, too. i am skipping the dd creme unfortunately and grabbing the it girl box with raegan and martha as add-ons.


----------



## Squidling (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i wear a maybelline fit me 120 (seriously my favorite foundation even including everything at sephora) and i mix it with 115 during the winter because the 120 is a tinge too tan.
> 
> ...


 I agree, thank you for posting this! I feel that their light and medium shade of DD creme look almost identical. I mean really, there is no way that will work on fair skin.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, thank you for posting this! I feel that their light and medium shade of DD creme look almost identical. I mean really, there is no way that will work on fair skin.


 yeah it doesn't seem logical if you look at the two women featured for light, one is certainly paler than the other but they're definitely not fair or what i'd consider light.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 21, 2013)

if you watch the sneak peek video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMxo1thbPI&amp;feature=youtu.be), the woman emily who tries it is pretty light in my opinion. she's about the same color as me and I am ivory, or light/fair in bb creams.


----------



## hiheather (May 21, 2013)

> Can you post a link to some of the reviews?


 I'm on my phone and for some reason none are popping up on google. Last night the first couple results on google were reviews.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

I am pretty worried about the coloring for the DD creme.  Right now I have it set to medium.  For those who got Ipsy this month and got the concealer in buff, it seems to work for me.  Based on this and my photo, do you think medium will work.. or should I move down to light?


----------



## Yeti (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty worried about the coloring for the DD creme.  Right now I have it set to medium.  For those who got Ipsy this month and got the concealer in buff, it seems to work for me.  Based on this and my photo, do you think medium will work.. or should I move down to light?


Hmmm its a tough call, but I think light?  I think my skin tone is lighter than yours, but I also have good luck with the buff concealer from Ipsy and I am definitely going with light.  The medium in the swatches Julep has up seems too dark to me even for the models they used...  I wish they would have released more swatches.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm its a tough call, but I think light?  I think my skin tone is lighter than yours, but I also have good luck with the buff concealer from Ipsy and I am definitely going with light.  The medium in the swatches Julep has up seems too dark to me even for the models they used...  I wish they would have released more swatches.


Yeah.. I completely agree.  I've literally been having a battle in my head for the last 2 days.  She said "if you have somewhat of a tan, choose medium" in the video.. Sigh.. I'll probably go with light as well.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I completely agree.  I've literally been having a battle in my head for the last 2 days.  She said "if you have somewhat of a tan, choose medium" in the video.. Sigh.. I'll probably go with light as well.


 you look about the same skin tone as me and honestly i think it will be way too dark for both of us. i thought about taking the gamble, too, but best of luck if you do order it. based on your photo, yeti, i think light will definitely work for you since you're tan in complexion and warm-toned.


----------



## hiheather (May 21, 2013)

They really should have offered a sample somehow. The stuff is expensive and a huge gamble for what seems like a lot of girls.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They really should have offered a sample somehow. The stuff is expensive and a huge gamble for what seems like a lot of girls.


Yeah, I thought this too.  Couldn't they have sent out small samples with the previous box or something?  I mean that might ruin the surprise but they could have sent it a couple months in advance or something. I just feel the uproar coming..


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

You want to get even more confusing? They put up two posts on the blog with contradictory information:

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-june-maven-colors/

This one shows that all the "models" ARE wearing DD Creme and DD concealer. It also shows "Michelle" and "Annie" as wearing light shades.

This post http://blog.julep.com/tips-on-choosing-the-perfect-shade-of-dd-creme/

says the "models" are NOT wearing DD Creme and shows "Michelle" and "Annie" as skin types that should be wearing medium shades.

I think Wildsp is right about major uproar coming.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to get even more confusing? They put up two posts on the blog with contradictory information:
> 
> ...


Ugh.. looking at the medium pictures on there.. I'm starting to think I should go back to medium! 

And yeah, having one girl listed under 2 diff colors is no bueno..

It says they are not wearing it.. but that they "wear".. I guess meaning they "would wear"?


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

here's the screen shots in case they edit the posts with no explanation:

light &amp; medium recommendations with NO DD





light recommendations WITH DD


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh.. looking at the medium pictures on there.. I'm starting to think I should go back to medium!
> ...


 It says "wears" plural which to me implies currently is wearing. That's the standard in all fashion editorials. Julep should know better. I think they're making the situation worse by trying to explain and placate everyone.


----------



## Rubyriot (May 21, 2013)

> You want to get even more confusing? They put up two posts on the blog with contradictory information: http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-june-maven-colors/ This one shows that all the "models" ARE wearing DD Creme and DD concealer. It also shows "Michelle" and "Annie" as wearing light shades. This post http://blog.julep.com/tips-on-choosing-the-perfect-shade-of-dd-creme/ says the "models" are NOT wearing DD Creme and shows "Michelle" and "Annie" as skin types that should be wearing medium shades. I think Wildsp is right about major uproar coming.


 Well oh my goodness. I don't know if that's hilarious or really sad. Im pretty dang sure the light will not be light enough now.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to get even more confusing? They put up two posts on the blog with contradictory information:
> 
> ...


 thanks for this! i actually might get the dd creme now that i've seen them. it's super weird that two of the women are listed under both but i think it will be light enough for me. major uproar will happen but i feel like it is our decision to buy things without the possibility of return.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 21, 2013)

> Yeah, I thought this too.Â  Couldn't they have sent out small samples with the previous box or something?Â  I mean that might ruin the surprise but they could have sent it a couple months in advance or something. I just feel the uproar coming..


 Yes! I'm interested in trying the DD cream out but I think the light will be too dark for me. Though the Supergoop CC cream I got in my Birchbox I thought was going to be too dark but that blended out fine. Also I'm worried if it will have the traditional sunscreen smell. The smell really makes me sick, headache and nausea. Maybe I should just go with my regular It Girl box with Payton, Dianne and Bunny as add-ons. Or maybe skip all together because it is causing me way to much stress this month on what to get. I think the DD is a good idea but shade matching is too risky without trying it out first.


----------



## hiheather (May 21, 2013)

According to Julep all complexions except dark are light! They all look to have similar complexions in those pictures. I think Julep will be getting some not so happy feedback. This is a big advertisement ploy 'WORLDS FIRST DD CREME' and it is going to flop before it even has a chance. Julep hasn't established themselves as a full makeup company yet so to send out something like this without samples was just poor choice. I sent them an email earlier asking if I happen to pick the wrong shade what happens can I exchange or return it. I'm somewhere between a light and medium, so who knows. I'm awaiting a response. If they tell me that there is nothing they can do and choose wisely I will just cancel my account with them. $20 is to much to just waste.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I'm interested in trying the DD cream out but I think the light will be too dark for me. Though the Supergoop CC cream I got in my Birchbox I thought was going to be too dark but that blended out fine. Also I'm worried if it will have the traditional sunscreen smell. The smell really makes me sick, headache and nausea. Maybe I should just go with my regular It Girl box with Payton, Dianne and Bunny as add-ons. Or maybe skip all together because it is causing me way to much stress this month on what to get.
> 
> I think the DD is a good idea but shade matching is too risky without trying it out first.


 yeah you look a bit fairer than me, i think, and only after seeing the blog do i feel like i can grab the DD creme. it is a gamble but usually the lightest shade of a small range/l~second or third lightest of a larger range work for me.


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

Ok here is a better link... go here and scroll to the Modern Beauty section (just a bit down) and click the "view swatches" button under the picture of the girl.

It looks like this:





Then you can scroll through and see side by side before and after photos. I can't find a way to link to it directly. That's the best representation I've seen so far. The only concern is that they don't have a truly fair skinned woman represented there. I'm following their facebook thread too and they keep telling light/fair skinned people to just use less (apply a thin layer) and blend more. I don't care how much I blend or how little I use, if it's too dark, I will look like dirty faced Lindsay Lohan! That's not the look I'm going for.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here is a better link... go here and scroll to the Modern Beauty section (just a bit down) and click the "view swatches" button under the picture of the girl.
> 
> ...


LOL!! 










"JUST BLEND!!"


----------



## r4chel77 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> ...


 LOL thanks for a good laugh.

ugh the before/after pics make the light look wicked dark to me whereas the other links' pictures have me 100% certain i could buy


----------



## jallu (May 21, 2013)

Awesome!



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (May 22, 2013)

I went back and skipped. I ended up splurging and bought Dior's Creme Abricot since my cuticles have gone into unruly mode and I don't have a Lush near me.


----------



## ling168 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to take Stacy and Clinton's advice that if I don't love the potential purchase completely, I shouldn't buy it.


 
That's pretty good advice


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i wear a maybelline fit me 120 (seriously my favorite foundation even including everything at sephora) and i mix it with 115 during the winter because the 120 is a tinge too tan.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for doing that. That is helpful. I am worried that it would be too orange or tan on me... I don't know how I feel about it being easily blended out though.


----------



## ling168 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> ...


 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## sherbert (May 22, 2013)

> LOL!!Â  :roflmao:
> 
> "JUST BLEND!!"


 Yikes! Now I'm going to have nightmares, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I made the right choice going with the light crÃ¨me. My skin is closest to either the last woman on the first row, or the first woman on the second row.


----------



## Lily V (May 22, 2013)

Ugh, the advice of "just blend" a too dark foundation is terrible! (whoever said a dirty-faced Lindsay Lohan is spot on! also, ROTFL!!) if the foundation was just a teensy bit too dark, sure maybe I could see that advice being okay- but if it's at least a couple shades off? No way! Plus, with the BB/CC/DD creme craze, one of the big selling points is it has sunscreen in it- if you use a little amount to "sheer/blend" it out to force it match your lighter skin, there's no way it will still have the same SPF protectection anymore (you have to use a lot, to get the actual level- I think the recommendations are like at least a teaspoon(?) 's amount for face and a shotglass amount for body..) it's iffy anyway using foundation only for your sunscreen, since people rarely use enough to begin with, but if you have to also use it lightly and blend it out? Forget about it! r4chel77, thanks for contacting the company &amp; sharing their response- really helpful! I'm lighter than the 110, so it definitely seals the deal for me. If I don't decide to maybe send the modern beauty box to my mom (she's much darker than me), I'm definitely going to have to skip this month- since the It girl choice, none of the colors excite me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummer. And I was so excited to see June, after how much I loved May!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 22, 2013)

I switched from light to medium in the DD creme.  I think it's going to be fairly sheer, which means the color will be more forgiving than a foundation.  I'm guessing it won't be enough coverage for me in the long run, but I can always set with a mineral powder, which is what I do with BB creams anyhow.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

My question to them:

Are DD creme and DD concealer red undertoned or yellow undertoned?

Here's Julep's reply to me.


Julep Hey Zadidoll, our DD has a combination of red and yellow pigment in each shade. The design of the product was meant to blend into and correct all skin tones. Hope this helps!

Red pigment with yellow = orange mess on me. Passing.


----------



## jallu (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My question to them:
> 
> ...


 Geeze everything they put out makes it sound even worse. I'm sticking with my guns and getting the Modern Beauty box. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2013)

After a few days of thinking things over, I finally passed as well. The colors are just very much not my style, and the DD cream and concealer look far too dark for me (I currently use Missha Perfect Cover in #21, and even the lightest Julep shade looks at least one shade darker). I want the brush, but I don't want it badly enough to bother getting a box.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 22, 2013)

i think what they mean by the red and yellow pigment is that it's neither strictly blue or yellow based/cool or warm; it's supposed to be neutral. it won't look orange unless it's too dark.

i hate to be harsh but it sounds like not everyone representing the company has been trained to speak about makeup or is that knowledgable about the products. i am excited they're doing makeup now but it does support what some of you have said in that they're kinda hurrying along without being fully prepared.


----------



## jallu (May 22, 2013)

Here is their reply on facebook when I pointed out the discrepancies in the two posts with models being represented as light and medium:



> Hi Jillian, good eye! You were looking at Michelle who is a medium and was incorrectly listed as light in our Meet the June Mavens post. We've corrected that mistake. The post wear you can see the models wearing DD is available here (all of the other photos are meant to show a clean skin tone to help our Mavens match it their own clean skin) http://www.julep.com/june-maven. Scroll to Modern Beauty and click "View Swatches" to see what DD looks like on the skin.


----------



## Squidling (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the screen shots in case they edit the posts with no explanation:
> 
> ...


 Huh....IMO it looks like their foundation doesn't match the rest of their skin...if they have the DD creme on then we're all F'd! Only "Annie" looks natural and I would consider her more of a medium, no?


----------



## barbyechick (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh....IMO it looks like their foundation doesn't match the rest of their skin...if they have the DD creme on then we're all F'd! Only "Annie" looks natural and I would consider her more of a medium, no?


 I honestly can't tell the light and medium models apart, it seems almost random


----------



## lexxies22 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly can't tell the light and medium models apart, it seems almost random


 I agree.. I picked light even tho I'm considered medium. Now, I see those ladies with medium skin that looked light as well. Except for that lady with asian patterned top . Without DD, her face looked red and with DD on, it toned down a little with her red hues.. It's hard to tell with lighting whether if its' really yellow based with red hues? LIke Zazidoll mentioned.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2013)

Yep, I officially skipped.  The more I hear about the DD cream, the more I am turned off by it.  It's too bad they had to make the color selections and undertones so confusing because normally I would be totally on board for these products! I just think I will be way too annoyed if I spend $20 on products that end up the wrong color so it's too much of a risk for me to bother.  I like that they are expanding to more beauty products, but they need to make sure their polish colors are just as exciting in case people want to pass on the makeup.  I'm going to hold my breath next month is a tropical color theme with lots of glitters and shimmers. 

On another note, I think this smiley belongs in this thread somewhere



haha


----------



## wildsp187 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is their reply on facebook when I pointed out the discrepancies in the two posts with models being represented as light and medium:
> 
> Hi Jillian, good eye! You were looking at Michelle who is a medium and was incorrectly listed as light in our Meet the June Mavens post. We've corrected that mistake. The post *wear* you can see the models wearing DD is available here (all of the other photos are meant to show a clean skin tone to help our Mavens match it their own clean skin) http://www.julep.com/june-maven. Scroll to Modern Beauty and click "View Swatches" to see what DD looks like on the skin.


----------



## MissTrix (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the screen shots in case they edit the posts with no explanation:
> 
> ...


 If you compare the before and after photos it is obvious that they are retouched photos. Identical poses, facial expressions, etc.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you compare the before and after photos it is obvious that they are retouched photos. Identical poses, facial expressions, etc.


 ??? what? I think it's pretty clear they've made a mistake and 1) labeled people's coloring wrong and 2) said they were retouched when they weren't. On the blog they officially said:

Quote: Hi Jill,

You are so right. We are guilty of a moving-too-fast moment in which *we incorrectly listed the ladies in the June Maven post as wearing DD when in fact they are no*t. We have since fixed the Maven post thanks to the many eagle eyes in our Julep community. 





We are definitely NOT in the business of being deceptive and hope that you can forgive this one majorly confusing â€œoopsâ€ on our part. Boy, did we ever hear about from our many excellent Mavens!

The pictures don't look retouched. They actually look exactly the same if you overlay them in photoshop. http://www.julep.com/JUNE-MAVEN Has the actual swatches...


----------



## r4chel77 (May 22, 2013)

lol 'eagle eyes' 

yup. that sums us up. but, hey, we are dropping lots of money every month, from $20 to $50 for the upgrade and still others shop the secret store and the mystery boxes and we just want to enjoy the products.


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ??? what? I think it's pretty clear they've made a mistake and 1) labeled people's coloring wrong and 2) said they were retouched when they weren't. On the blog they officially said:
> 
> The pictures don't look retouched. They actually look exactly the same if you overlay them in photoshop. http://www.julep.com/JUNE-MAVEN Has the actual swatches...


 I agree they are not retouched. The differences that appear on here are probably due to how I resized the images. If you go to each blog post and look at them, the photos are all identical.


----------



## jallu (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol 'eagle eyes'
> 
> yup. that sums us up. but, hey, we are dropping lots of money every month, from $20 to $50 for the upgrade and still others shop the secret store and the mystery boxes and we just want to enjoy the products.


Exactly! Julep has admitted they moved too quickly with this product launch. Someone else on here mentioned that it seems like the staff are not well enough informed on the product. Contradictory information is being put out by Julep staffers, and whether error or not, it's unprofessional and makes us all even more leery about an unproven product.

Regardless, I'm going ahead with ordering the MB box in light shades. I hope to be pleasantly surprised and maybe you'll all see me back here in a few weeks raving about how great the light tones are for fair skinned people!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 23, 2013)

i don't think they admitted to moving too quickly but they did say they moved too quickly to put that post up.

and i was the one who mentioned their inconsistencies, which albeit annoying and confusing, i'll be one of the few to actually try the DD creme.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think they admitted to moving too quickly but they did say they moved too quickly to put that post up.
> 
> and i was the one who mentioned their inconsistencies, which albeit annoying and confusing, *i'll be one of the few to actually try the DD creme.*


 I know there's a whole brewhaha with the DD Cream, but I'm still super excited to try it out!


----------



## Squidling (May 23, 2013)

Ok, I'm giving in and trying it. If I don't like it I can always pawn it off on someone else. I can't bear the thought of skipping it and it turning out to be stellar. And who knows, maybe it'll prompt me to get my pasty self a little color


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know there's a whole brewhaha with the DD Cream, but I'm still super excited to try it out!


Me too!  Buying something like foundation/BB cream/DD creme/whatever online without swatching first is always a risk.  I've bought 2 BB creams and 2 foundations online without benefit of good pictures or samples, and all 4 turned out fine.  I'm more concerned that it won't work for my oily skin than I am about the color, but I'm curious enough to give it a go. 

I just got Revlon's Colorstay Whipped Foundation in Warm Golden after switching back and forth on what color to get.  It's a perfect match!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 23, 2013)

*Sooo now they're telling people to just apply more of a lighter color to make it appear darker... *





Zenovia May 22nd, 2013 Reply

I know youâ€™re working with what you have in your officeâ€¦but are there any ladies in the office with skin tones between the medium dark and dark sets? Iâ€™m African-American and am not nearly as brown as the ladies featured as dark (although I try in the summer!!) and am not nearly as fair as the lady with the lovely curls on the far right in the medium-dark set. Some additional guidance would be helpful for women of color who are â€œmediumâ€ within the range of brown skin tonesâ€¦I opted for medium dark because Iâ€™m hoping I can build it up and get the coverage I need without washing outâ€¦..Dark seemed to be too dark, even with a thin coat. I would not have much room for building up coverage without looking too brown 



 .






Emily May 22nd, 2013 Reply

Hi Zenovia!

It sounds like you made the right choice with Medium-Dark. DD CrÃ¨me is really, really versatile (borderline magic). This is definitely an advanced-performance crÃ¨me, and weâ€™re all new to its power, but so far around the office weâ€™re thinking that those who are between two shades should opt lighter. When your skin becomes more sun-kissed, a lighter layer of DD should still work just fine! Besides, donâ€™t we need less coverage when weâ€™ve got our sunny glow? 





Thanks for reaching out and keep us posted!






Carly May 22nd, 2013 Reply

Hey Zenovia, you should try the Medium-Dark. Since DD is buildable you can reapply to get a deeper color that will match your in-between tone.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2013)

That would make sense with a sheer product.  More layers would equal more color.


----------



## Squidling (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that they changed the color of Dianna from a "Seafoam green crÃ¨me" to a "Mint Green Creme" suddenly? Which is it? Argh.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

But to me, more color wouldn't exactly mean "right color".. just more of the wrong color making the "wrong-ness" even more obvious.. no?


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed that they changed the color of Dianna from a "Seafoam green crÃ¨me" to a "Mint Green Creme" suddenly? Which is it? Argh.


 
I just put on Susie this morning which I went back and looked is a "muted mint green".. they are going to quickly run out of adjectives.. "Even more muted"


----------



## r4chel77 (May 23, 2013)

the coverage is buildable but the color is the same no matter how much you apply. still don't know if i'm going to try it because it sounds like a makeup product has been developed by a company where most of its staff don't know much about makeup. i don't mean that to be rude, i just mean that we can't get our questions answered and i don't want to throw my money away.

i like to think of julep as a transparent company but maybe these weird comments are so that people buy the product? i've seen just one comment where the recommendation was to skip it. i think i will take my chances but i don't know how anyone thinks adding more of the wrong color makes it darker or using less makes it lighter. someone else mentioned the spf and skin benefits go out the window when you can't use much of the creme.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

I bet because Denver is the "seafoam green creme"

Denver  
It Girl







*Color Description*

Seafoam green crÃ©me

http://www.julep.com/denver.html

Dianna


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

Dianna v Denver


----------



## r4chel77 (May 23, 2013)

if it helps, denver is a lot darker in person. it's pretty but definitely more seafoam than mint and definitely appears quite different than i imagine dianna will. it's kind of like robin; i thought it was the perfect robin's-egg blue but it's much darker than i expected, albeit a very pretty color, and it appears like a darker turquoise.


----------



## sldb (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed that they changed the color of Dianna from a "Seafoam green crÃ¨me" to a "Mint Green Creme" suddenly? Which is it? Argh.


I noticed that too! Wonder what that's about?


----------



## Squidling (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just put on Susie this morning which I went back and looked is a "muted mint green".. they are going to quickly run out of adjectives.. "Even more muted"


 Haha! "A muteder mintier-seafomiesh green sort of color".

Regardless, I switched to Classic w/ a Twist. I don't need any more questionable minty/seafoamy/greenish/blues.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed that they changed the color of Dianna from a "Seafoam green crÃ¨me" to a "Mint Green Creme" suddenly? Which is it? Argh.


 Wow, now I have doubts about ordering Dianna as an add on.  Plus, I've had doubts from the beginning about the DD creme.  Come on Julep, clear away the doubts and surprise me with a great box!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But to me, more color wouldn't exactly mean "right color".. just more of the wrong color making the "wrong-ness" even more obvious.. no?


 I totally agree. Especially with darker skin, when you apply to much of a light color it would start to look ashy. To me, more would just make it worse.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the coverage is buildable but the color is the same no matter how much you apply. still don't know if i'm going to try it because it sounds like a makeup product has been developed by a company where most of its staff don't know much about makeup. i don't mean that to be rude, i just mean that we can't get our questions answered and i don't want to throw my money away.
> 
> i like to think of julep as a transparent company but maybe these weird comments are so that people buy the product? i've seen just one comment where the recommendation was to skip it. i think i will take my chances but i don't know how anyone thinks adding more of the wrong color makes it darker or using less makes it lighter. someone else mentioned the spf and skin benefits go out the window when you can't use much of the creme.


 I agree. Using more or less of a wrong color just doesn't seem effective. Not to mention, at first they said apply more to make it darker, then they said use less to make it lighter. But if the color is already too light... I'm confused. Smh. The more we keep discussing this the more I'm thinking about skipping.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But to me, more color wouldn't exactly mean "right color".. just more of the wrong color making the "wrong-ness" even more obvious.. no?


Quite possibly.  I haven't heard them say that this is a self-adjusting color, which many of the Asian BB creams are.  Hence why they only come in 2 shades a lot of the the time, although I'm also assuming that's also because there are less skin color variations in an Asian population.  However, they are also fairly forgiving, hence why you don't see BB cream lines with 26 different colors, like you would a foundation. 

The main things I've heard Julep say regarding the DD creme is that it has the same coverage as a BB cream, which would mean it's still not as much coverage as a foundation.  However more layers will give more coverage, which to me indicates more color.  So, if it's too dark, one layer may not be that obvious because it's sheer.  Two layers would deepen the color, and then it would be more obvious.

I decided to err on the side of going too dark as opposed to too light, although I was originally thinking the opposite.  Since it's summer, I figure I'll get a bit darker, and it's summer hot here for 6 months out of the year.


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

I picked the boho glam box with the medium dark DD cream. Lets hope i'm pleasantly surprised. I was going to skip but I have a gift certificate from that bloomspot deal that expires in late June, hopefully I will find something good in the secret store.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

All of their responses to concerns about the cream (and, boy howdy, DO NOT LIKE the pretentious use of "crÃ©me") being too light/dark reminds me of that SNL Gap sketch. "Just cinch it!"


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

"Put a bird on it!"





" We can pickle that!"


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

Well, there's a reason those sketches exist, although birds are too 2011 for anyone to bother with nowadays. But the pickling thing... I'll put it this way: My brother has an entire *shelf* in his fridge dedicated to different things he has pickled.


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Put a bird on it!"
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (May 23, 2013)

I want to try the DD cream really badly, but I had to skip.

I donated $25 to my college alumnus radio station, so I figured it was better to just skip my makeup box. Plus I already have a million sea foamy colors and I have a Dr Jart and a Flower BB cream that I've been using.

It's hard to skip but I will live vicariously through you all!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 24, 2013)

I un-skipped.  Midnight is an AWFUL time for me to be online.  I figured if I got the DD cream in light and it was too dark for my skin (I usually wear Missha Perfect Cover BB cream in 13), I can always give it to my mom.  Her skin is darker &amp; much warmer than mine.  I also have friends who have darker, warmer skin than mine who don't have much of a makeup collection and I'm sure they wouldn't mind receiving it.  Honestly, I just really wanted Martha and Dianna (even though I have Amy and 2 Robins).  My toes need to look pretty.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My toes need to look pretty.


 lol i love this. i paint my hands of course but i can't wait to use martha on my toes! promising myself i will not add-on bunny (would be the 3rd add-on so why not upgrade-mentality) for the same pretty toe reason.

guys, i have a problem. i have three shipments of julep for which i'm currently waiting arrival, not counting my june box and possible future secret store purchase. to my credit, one was a gift to my stepmom (i wanted to surprise her with etta- she loves metallics and greens but most of hers are dark). then, i had to order kaylen with the beauty bio discount. then, i couldn't help myself and ordered the classic with a twist box from may; it's funny how at first i wasn't that interested and now i'm wishing i upgraded (especially since i'm out the cost of two boxes and only own four polishes from it and the same set of lipsticks, at least the latter of this i can give as a gift).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> although I'm also assuming that's also because there are less skin color variations in an Asian population


 ...D: I don't even know what to say to this so I'm just going to let pictures speak for themselves:



 

 



I agree with your comment that BB cremes do tend to be more forgiving, but Asian BB cremes -- or, let's be 4real, most Asian BB cremes come from Korea, cater to the Korean population primarily before the international population. Actually, there's probably a lot of colour variation in the Korean population too, but because being pale is so idealised, most companies probably don't gaf and only make colours to what it considers the consumer group. Which I guess they're assuming are the underweight pale girls who live/shop in the Gangnam district.

I'm also curious to see if the DD cremes are closer to the Korean BB cremes or like their knock-off renamed tinted moisturizer counterparts. I'm guessing if they made 4 shades then there has to be some forgiveness in it being self-correcting in colour.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 24, 2013)

I totally agree with the above post. I actually despise BB creams (the ones that come in one shade). There's no such thing as a color that fits all skin tones. Most bb creams are "medium" So it's too dark for those that are very fair and way too light for anymore darker. Let's not even get to people of color. Not even an option. At least not in America. I understand what she was saying above about the Asian ones. But I agree what she really should have said was the Korean creams. It kind of works in a mono-ethnic society. Kind of, as demonstrated above. But I really don't understand how they're marketing these products in AMERICA. The melting pot. There's people here with every skin tone imaginable. And we all can wear the same color face product. I don't care how forgiving it is. Smh. It's rather ridiculous.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with the above post. I actually despise BB creams (the ones that come in one shade). There's no such thing as a color that fits all skin tones. Most bb creams are "medium" So it's too dark for those that are very fair and way too light for anymore darker. Let's not even get to people of color. Not even an option. At least not in America. I understand what she was saying above about the Asian ones. But I agree what she really should have said was the Korean creams. It kind of works in a mono-ethnic society. Kind of, as demonstrated above. But I really don't understand how they're marketing these products in AMERICA. The melting pot. There's people here with every skin tone imaginable. And we all can wear the same color face product. I don't care how forgiving it is. Smh. It's rather ridiculous.


Yes, you are right in that I was thinking of the Korean BB creams.  I've only tried Korean and one Japanese BB creams and those seem to come in only a few shades.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...D: I don't even know what to say to this so I'm just going to let pictures speak for themselves:
> 
> ...


Your point is well taken, as I had not taken India into consideration at all.  My experience has mainly been with Korean BB creams, and surprisingly I actually found one warm enough for my complexion - Skinfood's Peach Saki Pore in the darker of the 2 shades available.  Most of the others have too white of a cast.


----------



## simpleiies (May 24, 2013)

Although I'm really interested in trying the DD creme and concealer, I finally decided to skip. My rationale is that there's no return policy, and I don't want to get into a habit of buying things just because of the "value" or discount that we can get. If I need a BB, CC, DD creme, i'll go try one out at sephora or buy a drugstore brand that I can return if it doesn't suit me. Gotta try to minimize, or else my makeup, nail polish, lotion, etc. collections will get too big!!

It's so easy to fall into marketing plots.. everything new looks so good... everything is "i gotta have it!" But no more ! I must be a better steward of my moneys =]


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 24, 2013)

Last night. I couldn't take it anymore. After deliberation ad nauseum, I decided to just skip. Sephora just came out with a CC cream that has more shades and uses only physical sunscreens. It's $30 but at least I can try on in the store. Josie Maran also revamped her tinted moisturizer. I believe she added a shade for you fair gals. May want to check it out. I'm over Julep and this DD. Lol


----------



## jessicalriley (May 24, 2013)

I went with It Girl &amp; added on Bunny, Dianna, &amp; Payton. I don't mind getting makeup products, in fact I loved the lipsticks last month! I simply didn't want to take a risk on the color/formula not working for my skin.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

Remember how back with the neon collection we had problems with nail staining?

I found a way to make it work in my favor.. Introducing.. the "stained gradient" patent pending..


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 24, 2013)

> Remember how back with the neon collection we had problems with nail staining? I found a way to make it work in my favor.. Introducing.. the "stained gradient" patent pending..


 Like ombrÃ© for hair but instead for nails? ;-)


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remember how back with the neon collection we had problems with nail staining?
> 
> I found a way to make it work in my favor.. Introducing.. the "stained gradient" patent pending..


 Lol, that's a great Idea!


----------



## MissTrix (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remember how back with the neon collection we had problems with nail staining?
> 
> I found a way to make it work in my favor.. Introducing.. the "stained gradient" patent pending..


 Love it!


----------



## Lily V (May 25, 2013)

(not sure which thread to ask this), but mavens who've been with julep for a long time, do they ever repeat things (beauty products) in boxes? For instance, the rock star hand cream, I think that was in the boxes in April (?)- any chance that they would be included again in a future box? Or will I just have to break down and buy it outright full price (well full maven discount price) (or else hope it shows up in a secret sale?) Thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (not sure which thread to ask this), but mavens who've been with julep for a long time, do they ever repeat things (beauty products) in boxes? For instance, the rock star hand cream, I think that was in the boxes in April (?)- any chance that they would be included again in a future box? Or will I just have to break down and buy it outright full price (well full maven discount price) (or else hope it shows up in a secret sale?) Thanks!


 http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html

Unfortunately two of the boxes are OOS so you can either get Boho Glam or the products box... it's still $3 more expensive than getting it alone though


----------



## hiheather (May 25, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting modern beauty. I meant to cancel today but I was on the go constantly and it slipped my mind. Seems to be a pattern with skipping subs and me lately. I've fallen so in love with my Hard Candy CC cream so this probably will sit untouched.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (not sure which thread to ask this), but mavens who've been with julep for a long time, do they ever repeat things (beauty products) in boxes? For instance, the rock star hand cream, I think that was in the boxes in April (?)- any chance that they would be included again in a future box? Or will I just have to break down and buy it outright full price (well full maven discount price) (or else hope it shows up in a secret sale?) Thanks!


 I haven't been a Maven long enough to answer your question but there is a Julep swap group on Facebook. I've seen some of the beauty products on people's trade lists.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/?fref=ts


----------



## jessicalriley (May 25, 2013)

I saw this on Nailed It this morning. I can't wait to try it out with Bunny!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this on Nailed It this morning. I can't wait to try it out with Bunny!


I saw that, so pretty!  She consistently does really nice looks.


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this on Nailed It this morning. I can't wait to try it out with Bunny!


 This is so pretty! I want to try it.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this on Nailed It this morning. I can't wait to try it out with Bunny!


 I'm going to try this with Kate (I love that I have a nail polish with my name - especially a white one, as I love French manicures) and, maybe, Gwyneth or Jennifer with Emma.



> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last night. I couldn't take it anymore. After deliberation ad nauseum, I decided to just skip. Sephora just came out with a CC cream that has more shades and uses only physical sunscreens. It's $30 but at least I can try on in the store. *Josie Maran also revamped her tinted moisturizer. I believe she added a shade for you fair gals. *May want to check it out. I'm over Julep and this DD. Lol


 Ooh!   Thank you!  I know what I want to try now!


----------



## rainpetal (May 25, 2013)

Finally got around to making my trade list.  I put a couple of my June Sneak Peek maven polishes on there (Kennedy, Nan, and Lexie) in case anyone is interested.  I haven't decided if I'm keeping Bunny or not though.

I really hope the DD creams work for those of you who got it.  I was interested in trying it, but I'm also super light and I wasn't sure it would work for me.  I'm curious to see how it works for those of you who ordered it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this on Nailed It this morning. I can't wait to try it out with Bunny!


Oh wow! That is stunning! I'd love to add some 3-D pink roses to it. That'd be a gorgeous modern mani for a wedding


----------



## r4chel77 (May 25, 2013)

so i got a sample of the smashbox cc cream and i absolutely love it. however, i ordered the julep one with my usual bombshell box, so hopefully it will be really amazing and i won't be tempted to shell out $42 for the smashbox one.

i really like the idea of the faded french mani!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 26, 2013)

Some pretty custom shelves for nail polish from The Nail Polish Wars blog.  She's got 1200 on them currently, with room for more.

I think reorganizing my polishes will be today's project, as they have overgrown their original spot and it's getting hard to see what I have.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 26, 2013)

> Some pretty custom shelves for nail polish from The Nail Polish Wars blog.Â  She's got 1200 on them currently, with room for more. I think reorganizing my polishes will be today's project, as they have overgrown their original spot and it's getting hard to see what I have.


 Wow!! That's incredible!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pretty custom shelves for nail polish from The Nail Polish Wars blog.  She's got 1200 on them currently, with room for more.
> 
> I think reorganizing my polishes will be today's project, as they have overgrown their original spot and it's getting hard to see what I have.


I saw the first picture (empty shelves) and I though: "Oh! What a cool idea, I love the use of storage..." THEN I saw the polishes....all I thought was "OOOOOOOOoooo....Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!" LOL goes to show you what a pretty little bottle of polish can do to my brain...let alone hundreds.


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pretty custom shelves for nail polish from The Nail Polish Wars blog.  She's got 1200 on them currently, with room for more.
> 
> I think reorganizing my polishes will be today's project, as they have overgrown their original spot and it's getting hard to see what I have.


 Wow! I just pictured a whole room lined with polishes, nail polish hoarder heaven lol.


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2013)

I am curious how the colors of this DD cream will be.

I have two BB creams in "Fair" and they are completely and totally different colors. The Flower one is yellow based, and the Dr Jart one looks like a bronzer next to it. I actually have to take a little bit of each one, and then mix them with my regular moisturizer just so it works better.

The flower one is way way too yellow for my skintone, but it's nice that it cuts down on redness, so I like having a little of it.

The Dr Jart one is a bit too dark and bronze colored, so I need to cut it down with my regular lotion.

I just think it's weird that the colors vary SO much when they both are called the same thing.

I'm a NW15 in MAC and would not consider the Dr Jart or the Flower BB creams a close match for my skintone at all. I can wear them, sure, but not just by themselves.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sad I skipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The more I look at colors &amp; DD cream, I wish I got bombshell with nan &amp; bunny!!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

> I am curious how the colors of this DD cream will be. I have two BB creams in "Fair" and they are completely and totally different colors. The Flower one is yellow based, and the Dr Jart one looks like a bronzer next to it. I actually have to take a little bit of each one, and then mix them with my regular moisturizer just so it works better. The flower one is way way too yellow for my skintone, but it's nice that it cuts down on redness, so I like having a little of it. The Dr Jart one is a bit too dark and bronze colored, so I need to cut it down with my regular lotion. I just think it's weird that the colors vary SO much when they both are called the same thing. I'm a NW15 in MAC and would not consider the Dr Jart or the Flower BB creams a close match for my skintone at all. I can wear them, sure, but not just by themselves.


 I'm always fair &amp; I notice every brand has a variation. I guess it's all about finding the variation that works for you. I guess bb creams are like men... We have to try out a lot til we find our HG. .. Lol! Maybe too much vino ..


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

> I am curious how the colors of this DD cream will be. I have two BB creams in "Fair" and they are completely and totally different colors. The Flower one is yellow based, and the Dr Jart one looks like a bronzer next to it. I actually have to take a little bit of each one, and then mix them with my regular moisturizer just so it works better. The flower one is way way too yellow for my skintone, but it's nice that it cuts down on redness, so I like having a little of it. The Dr Jart one is a bit too dark and bronze colored, so I need to cut it down with my regular lotion. I just think it's weird that the colors vary SO much when they both are called the same thing. I'm a NW15 in MAC and would not consider the Dr Jart or the Flower BB creams a close match for my skintone at all. I can wear them, sure, but not just by themselves.


 Double Post


----------



## Lily V (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pretty custom shelves for nail polish from The Nail Polish Wars blog.  She's got 1200 on them currently, with room for more.
> 
> I think reorganizing my polishes will be today's project, as they have overgrown their original spot and it's getting hard to see what I have.


 
WHOA!!  that's some serious polish (&amp; seriously well organized too!! I am jelly!!!!)


----------



## ling168 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i got a sample of the smashbox cc cream and i absolutely love it. however, i ordered the julep one with my usual bombshell box, so hopefully it will be really amazing and i won't be tempted to shell out $42 for the smashbox one.
> 
> i really like the idea of the faded french mani!


 
How's the consistency?


----------



## r4chel77 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How's the consistency?


 it's really creamy and blends in well. i have dry skin so i need moisturizer under it but i love it. i find it to be the perfect amount of coverage, lighter than some other BB creams i've tried (which seemed much like foundation); you can't tell i'm wearing it when it's on. also, i have dark circles under my eyes some times as well as red cheeks and dotting a little bit extra in these areas covers it so surprisingly well. it doesn't cake or settle in lines so i'm really impressed with it. it also doesn't look like the most perfect color when immediately applied but as soon as i start blending it's flawless. i sound like i'm selling the product but as someone who wears a full face of makeup besides being at the gym or super stressed for time, this makes me feel gorgeous with just it, some mascara, and a quick brow touch up. i don't know how much it does color correcting as i just got the sample so i can't speak for that. it's dewy for the first few hours and then the finish becomes more matte throughout the day but it really doesn't fade much, even after a nap.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 28, 2013)

BAH!!



> Hi Mavens,
> Hope you were all able to enjoy a long weekend. Due to the Memorial Day holiday, your June Maven shipment may be delayed. Donâ€™t worryâ€”we are working diligently to get all Maven boxes and add-ons sent out by the end of the week. In the meantime,  here are a few tips about DD CrÃ¨me. (Itâ€™ll be worth the wait!)
> Thanks so much for your patience,
> The Julep Maven Team


----------



## lexxies22 (May 28, 2013)

> BAH!!


 Never got this email but glad that you posted it.


----------



## Rubyriot (May 28, 2013)

> BAH!!


 As a Canadian that makes me sad, because my stuff always takes forever to get here when companies ship on time. Sometimes I'm already selecting next months choices before I get the last months box haha. At least they sent an email about it though instead of leaving us in the dark!


----------



## gingerjenny (May 28, 2013)

I got the box that has Kennedy.  Wasn't my favorite color but I wanted to try the dd cream and Kennedy is my daughters name so i had to have it.  How bad is that?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the box that has Kennedy.  Wasn't my favorite color but I wanted to try the dd cream and Kennedy is my daughters name so i had to have it.  How bad is that?


 I personally think Kennedy is an adorable name! Based on the swatches I saw here, I'm not sure it's as cute a colour in Julep though. Zoya has a Kennedy as well, and it's super adorbs from the swatches: http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Beige-Nail-Polish-Cream-Nail-Polish-Kennedy-ZP595-Neutral-Nail-Polish.html





A dusty rose/lilac-based beige creme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (May 28, 2013)

oh I might need the zoya Kennedy too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (May 29, 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing difficulties with your credit card on the Julep site?  I got an email yesterday saying that they couldn't charge my account and when I went to update my billing info, it said my card was expired.  I know for a fact that it doesn't expire for a few years.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2013)

I got an email yesterday about my credit card as well.  I thought it was really odd since it doesn't expire for well over a year &amp; it's the same card I've used for my 1+ year of my Julep subscription.  I went into my account this morning &amp; the expiration date was cleared out.  So I just re-entered it &amp; HOPEFULLY it will go through okay.  I'm actually relieved to see it happened to someone else too.  It makes me think it was a mistake on their end.  I just hope it gets fixed ASAP.  I'm excited for my June box.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email yesterday about my credit card as well.  I thought it was really odd since it doesn't expire for well over a year &amp; it's the same card I've used for my 1+ year of my Julep subscription.  I went into my account this morning &amp; the expiration date was cleared out.  So I just re-entered it &amp; HOPEFULLY it will go through okay.  I'm actually relieved to see it happened to someone else too.  It makes me think it was a mistake on their end.  I just hope it gets fixed ASAP.  I'm excited for my June box.


 The expiration date on mine was blank too.  My phone number was a 313 number too, for some reason.  Hopefully, since it's happened to someone else, that means there isn't anything wrong with my card.  I'm a little bummed that I couldn't get that deal they had yesterday, but it's better for my bank account this way.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 29, 2013)

i also got an email about my credit card! for some reason, the one i don't use was set as my default and the billing address was supposedly blank.


----------



## jallu (May 29, 2013)

I hope this doesn't mean their database has been breached and customer info compromised. Seems odd that account info is deleted and or changed.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 29, 2013)

Ditto.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 29, 2013)

most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent. 

they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


----------



## rainpetal (May 29, 2013)

I didn't realize that they occasionally gave people everything on their wish list.  That is so neat.  How does that work?


----------



## wildsp187 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


WOW!! AMAZING!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Congrats!!!


----------



## tasertag (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


 

nice! Congrats!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


 Thats so fun- You Deserve it Girl !!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 29, 2013)

thanks everyone! they don't send everything from the wishlist but usually just surprised people randomly with a polish or two, so i feel quadruply blessed.


----------



## elainecad (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks everyone! they don't send everything from the wishlist but usually just surprised people randomly with a polish or two, so i feel quadruply blessed.


That is so cool , congrats!


----------



## jessicalriley (May 29, 2013)

> thanks everyone! they don't send everything from the wishlist but usually just surprised people randomly with a polish or two, so i feel quadruply blessed.


 That's awesome! Little surprises are so much fun!


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


 That's awesome! Congrats!

Note to self: Add more items to wishlist.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 29, 2013)

So.. My add on shipped... Before my box...

Sounds like DD Creme issues!!


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. My add on shipped... Before my box...
> 
> Sounds like DD Creme issues!!


I just checked, and my add-on order also shipped. My box hasn't shipped yet, but I got "It Girl."


----------



## starletta8 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. My add on shipped... Before my box...
> 
> Sounds like DD Creme issues!!


 
Mine too... but I'm getting the It Girl this month. I hope they didn't hold our boxes for the DD cream after we're already getting the lower retail value...


----------



## wildsp187 (May 29, 2013)

Hmm.. I just don't know why they would blame "Memorial Day" for late shipping and then ship the "add-on"s before they ship the actual boxes.  Anyone have another theory?


----------



## Lily V (May 29, 2013)

Got the same email (add-on shipped, but no box mailed yet), I actually had decided for this month to just send my mom the modern beauty box (w/ an add-on) as a surprise, so now she's going to get this random polish in the mail with no idea why (as Im sure the gift note will be sent with the actual box...)....


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!






 congrats! I would love to see pics.


----------



## kira685 (May 29, 2013)

I guess the add-on dept has their act together better than the monthly maven box dept? I would have expected it to be the other way around, since the monthly boxes are assembled ahead of time. Unless somebody forgot to identify which shade of DD cream was in each box and they all had to be opened and checked..

On another note, I ordered the Face First box - I just really wanted the brush! I have tan/olive skin, but I went with Medium because the Medium-Dark girls just look much deeper than I am, especially right now. I've lost most of my tan while stuck indoors for the last month and a half (broke my right foot). I'll report back on the color.. though I feel like I don't know my skin color anymore. I put on my powder today, and it looked fine when I left the house, but when I saw my reflection in the mirror a little while ago, I looked like an oompa loompa!


----------



## starletta8 (May 29, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice for my Maven box and noticed something which may be the real reason for the delay: the tracking number is the same for the Maven box and the add-on.

Total speculation: I wonder if the brush and concealer being add-on items were the real delay- that they wanted to match all of the boxes so that people getting DD and brush/concealer would get them at once to try?


----------



## jessicalriley (May 29, 2013)

I've gotten both of my shipment notifications. They were 2 1/2 hours apart and have different shipping numbers. I'm an It Girl, so maybe they are trying to get all of the DD related add-ons in one box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 29, 2013)

and to clarify I got bombshell, so it had a DD creme


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 29, 2013)

Double post


----------



## avonleabelle (May 29, 2013)

> I've gotten both of my shipment notifications. They were 2 1/2 hours apart and have different shipping numbers. I'm an It Girl, so maybe they are trying to get all of the DD related add-ons in one box.


 Same here with my shipping notices. I'm getting the Bombshell box in light. I wonder if the true delay is because of the different DD cream shades so they couldn't have the boxes ready before the 24th.


----------



## ling168 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's really creamy and blends in well. i have dry skin so i need moisturizer under it but i love it. i find it to be the perfect amount of coverage, lighter than some other BB creams i've tried (which seemed much like foundation); you can't tell i'm wearing it when it's on. also, i have dark circles under my eyes some times as well as red cheeks and dotting a little bit extra in these areas covers it so surprisingly well. it doesn't cake or settle in lines so i'm really impressed with it. it also doesn't look like the most perfect color when immediately applied but as soon as i start blending it's flawless. i sound like i'm selling the product but as someone who wears a full face of makeup besides being at the gym or super stressed for time, this makes me feel gorgeous with just it, some mascara, and a quick brow touch up. i don't know how much it does color correcting as i just got the sample so i can't speak for that. it's dewy for the first few hours and then the finish becomes more matte throughout the day but it really doesn't fade much, even after a nap.


 
Thanks for that. Lol I don't think that you're selling the product you just seem like you really like it. I have dry skin too and have been on a seemingly endless search for a good tinted moisturizer/lightweight foundation. I'll probably try and pick up a sample at sephora soon.


----------



## ling168 (May 30, 2013)

That is a pretty color!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally think Kennedy is an adorable name! Based on the swatches I saw here, I'm not sure it's as cute a colour in Julep though. Zoya has a Kennedy as well, and it's super adorbs from the swatches: http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Beige-Nail-Polish-Cream-Nail-Polish-Kennedy-ZP595-Neutral-Nail-Polish.html
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


Wait....WHAAAAAA? I haven't heard of this! I had no idea there was a wishlist, congrats hun! That's DEFINITELY a brightener for one's day!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 30, 2013)

my add-ons have always shipped before the actual maven box.

also, ling168, i understand as i have super dry skin. i just tried josie maran's argan oil and argan cleansing oil; i'm in love with them! my skin has been looking fantastic using these and then the smashbox cc cream, so you should get samples made of those, too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2013)

Yep. Julep occasionally mails out surprise packages with an item or several from people's wishlists. Pretty cool way to say thanks to customers!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


What a great surprise!  Heading over to create a wish list now



.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


 Wow, that's awesome!



  Enjoy your new Julep items!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep. Julep occasionally mails out surprise packages with an item or several from people's wishlists. Pretty cool way to say thanks to customers!


 Very cool!!

Now if only Sephora would start the same thing.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool!!
> 
> Now if only Sephora would start the same thing.


 ^^ Yes...this!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool!!
> 
> Now if only Sephora would start the same thing.


 totally agree!

haha it's funny because once i heard about it, i went to julep's website and added practically everything to my wishlist. i reached 30 bottles with their gift!

i picked up a cute thank you card for them today. =)


----------



## wildsp187 (May 30, 2013)

Finally got my tracking!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2013)

> Finally got my tracking! Â


 Me too! Upgrade heading my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (May 30, 2013)

> totally agree! haha it's funny because once i heard about it, i went to julep's website and added practically everything to my wishlist. i reached 30 bottles with their gift! i picked up a cute thank you card for them today. =)


 I did the same thing. I added my favorite polishes &amp; practically every single non-nail polish product. There are a lot of things I'd love to try, but I'm waiting to get them at a discount in the secret store or as an add-on. I'll be at 27 Julep polishes when my box and add ons get here! I love those tall, thin bottles.


----------



## Yeti (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing difficulties with your credit card on the Julep site?  I got an email yesterday saying that they couldn't charge my account and when I went to update my billing info, it said my card was expired.  I know for a fact that it doesn't expire for a few years.


 Yes, and I am so glad I am not the only one.  I could have sworn I updated my expiration date way back in February, and I didn't have any trouble with the May box billing.  I am worried that I will miss out on this month, as the fine print said updating the CC info wouldn't guarantee a box and I still haven't seen a charge =(



> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most exciting moment today: i was picking up my mail today and there was a slip for a package pickup for just one item, which i knew was my julep stuff. they handed me a box which was larger yet flatter than the normal ones and sure enough said julep on it so i figured for whatever reason the single polish i ordered was sent differently than usual. however, then they handed me the typical julep box and i was SO PUMPED! i picked them up and the bigger one was heavy and i knew i happened to be one of the lucky people who get wishlist items sent.
> 
> they sent me the strawberry lip balm, rachel, helen, bette, the rockstar handcream, toe separators, the cuticle oil, foot scrub sample packets, and ten polish remover pads. yay!


 Super awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

> I tried placing an order tonight and it said that my card was expired. Â I can't help but wonder if this is a sign to cancel my subscription...


 I'm a *huge* believer in signs, but it's more about how you are interpreting things, like a Rorschach blot. If you are wondering if something like this is a sign that you should cancel, that's probably your subconscious *telling* you it's time to cancel. Go with your instinct!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 31, 2013)

I caved and ordered the box with the DD cream, Dianna, and Bunny for 19.99. I was excited when I saw it as those were really the only items I wanted and I canceled my upgrade the last minute. This, combined with multiple makeup/beauty packages from Ulta and Amazon, put me in a no buy for the rest of the month. Thank goodness it's only for a few more days! LOL


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

> I caved and ordered the box with the DD cream, Dianna, and Bunny for 19.99. I was excited when I saw it as those were really the only items I wanted and I canceled my upgrade the last minute. This, combined with multiple makeup/beauty packages from Ulta and Amazon, put me in a no buy for the rest of the month. Thank goodness it's only for a few more days! LOL


 Today, to be precise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wifeandmom (May 31, 2013)

> Today, to be precise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! I guess that's true! We've been at the beach for the last week (hence all the online shopping) and my days have gotten all mixed up!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 31, 2013)

DId anyone get a tracking they're pretty sure is not their number? I noticed it first when both my addon and my box had the link to the same number (though they displayed different numbers), and now refreshing my box tracking, it definitely seems like they just forgot to change the numbers... the box is out for delivery in not-my-zipcode @[email protected]


----------



## akelley0819 (May 31, 2013)

I got an email about charges not going thru, how long do they take to re-attempt to charge after you change/update your info?

&amp; If it doesn't work the next time, and I don't get my box(



) I'll be able to just order what was in it from the store, right? Reeealllyy want to try the DD creme!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 31, 2013)

> I got an email about charges not going thru, how long do they take to re-attempt to charge after you change/update your info? &amp; If it doesn't work the next time, and I don't get my box(
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'll be able to just order what was in it from the store, right? Reeealllyy want to try the DD creme!


 That happened to me. Ended up calling them; pretty quick, took 20 mins to redo the order bec some kind of glitch with CC that I was unable to update. Weird. Good CS.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

I got a box! I see a pretty little box on the porch that says Julep! Yaaaaaay! (pics to come...)


----------



## carabeth87 (May 31, 2013)

My card went through today!!! So happy! Ready to get my box and dd cream!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DId anyone get a tracking they're pretty sure is not their number? I noticed it first when both my addon and my box had the link to the same number (though they displayed different numbers), and now refreshing my box tracking, it definitely seems like they just forgot to change the numbers... the box is out for delivery in not-my-zipcode @[email protected]


Yes, this is happening to me.  What happens for me is I click the link in the "Maven Box" email and it actually takes me to the add-on tracking number.  Although the text in the link is what I think to be the correct box.. I have to copy it into notepad and then just take the tracking numbers.  I'll have to check and see if the zip code is right now that you've said that!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, this is happening to me.  What happens for me is I click the link in the "Maven Box" email and it actually takes me to the add-on tracking number.  Although the text in the link is what I think to be the correct box.. I have to copy it into notepad and then just take the tracking numbers.  I'll have to check and see if the zip code is right now that you've said that!


Ok actually yes.  My add-on is linked to my maven profile box when I click on it.  If I copy the link to notepad and only keep the tracking number, that address is not my address.  It is linked to Chatsworth and I live in Burbank.. sooo.. Cooonnfffussseeeddd...


----------



## kira685 (May 31, 2013)

I received two tracking numbers today, but I only ordered one box... One tracking says the box has left Kent, WA and the other isn't active yet. Since I literally JUST ordered barely 48 hours ago, and the tracking that shows the package has left WA arrived at the shipping facility within 24 hours of my order, I'm thinking it's probably not mine lol... I still have my fingers crossed they're picking me for some freebies though! 

They also forgot to give me reward points for taking the May box, so I emailed them earlier this week to let them know and today I see they credited me... twice! That puts me at enough points to get a free box!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 31, 2013)

Got my box and the add-on! Bonus this month was... candy (dundundun). I guess after the fiasco last month they decided to play it safe. I'm pretty sure no one would be too heartbroken if they ended up accidentally missing candy in their boxes.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

It isn't chocolate is it?? If so I better run home and get it out of the heat!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It isn't chocolate is it?? If so I better run home and get it out of the heat!


 No, it's salt-water taffy. LOL mine's been baking too so it's a little squishy, but it's standing up pretty well compared to chocolate.

the polish and the DD creme were hot too. @[email protected] I hope it's okay!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it's salt-water taffy. LOL mine's been baking too so it's a little squishy, but it's standing up pretty well compared to chocolate.
> 
> the polish and the DD creme were hot too. @[email protected] I hope it's okay!


It's 82 out there right now.. I better go get it.. :/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 31, 2013)

Also, Secret Store opens 12 midnight PST! I'm annoyed because I refuse to get up at 3am to look in the shop though lol.

And for those of us who still have Bloomspot certs, just an FYI: there's also some stuff in the Savvy Deals/Curated Sets sections that might be of interest if nothing in the secret store catches your eye. Personally, I still might end up going with one of these two sets:

$45 for $143 worth of Julep stuff

http://www.julep.com/the-mani-collection.html

http://www.julep.com/the-pedi-collection.html

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus $5 more to get stuff from the secret sore before you hit the $50 bloomspot cert!


----------



## jessicalriley (May 31, 2013)

Much to my surprise, my add-ons came today! Happy, happy, happy!


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's 82 out there right now.. I better go get it.. :/


It's _well_ into the 90s here (and humid) and everything was fine in my box.


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Secret Store opens 12 midnight PST! I'm annoyed because I refuse to get up at 3am to look in the shop though lol.


 This.

Especially since it's a Saturday! No nail polish is worth getting up at 3am on a weekend. It's a shame they couldn't have just held it until noon EST/9am PST. That's a reasonable time for almost anyone to have an equal shot.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

You know.. I am kind of annoyed now by the wrong tracking numbers.  I have no way of knowing when my stuff is going to get here.. I wish they would link the box to a tracking number or something on your actual account.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 31, 2013)

hm... makes me wonder if i should hold out on the bloomspot cert in case i don't see anything in the secret store now... D:

https://www.facebook.com/events/169412909902091/?ref=22

Julep ONLINE Warehouse Sale


----------



## elainecad (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.
> ...


I saw Julep reply to a post and they said the Secret Sale  starts at  6 AM PT. Yes, way too early for me!


----------



## amandah (May 31, 2013)

I don't think my order ever went through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the credit card email from them, even though like 2 weeks ago i updated my card and added another just in case. The new card wasnt showing up and the expiration date was blank ... again. As soon as i got the email i updated and sent them a reply email. I checked my account today and under order history there is nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 31, 2013)

My add on of Bunny arrived today.  Now the wait for my upgrade box, which shipped on the 30th.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 31, 2013)

Got my my add-ons today. Can't wait to use Bunny.


----------



## Yeti (May 31, 2013)

> I don't think my order ever went through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the credit card email from them, even though like 2 weeks ago i updated my card and added another just in case. The new card wasnt showing up and the expiration date was blank ... again. As soon as i got the email i updated and sent them a reply email. I checked my account today and under order history there is nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There is still hope! They had a big billing issue, and scheduled rebilling for everyone today. You may want to check your actual bank account, my charge just went through this afternoon. I don't know if the maven boxes show in the Julep order history - I think it's only for separate orders?


----------



## amandah (Jun 1, 2013)

> There is still hope! They had a big billing issue, and scheduled rebilling for everyone today. You may want to check your actual bank account, my charge just went through this afternoon. I don't know if the maven boxes show in the Julep order history - I think it's only for separate orders?


 Ok. Thanks!


----------



## casualconcern (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my my add-ons today. Can't wait to use Bunny.


 Same! I'm curious to see what it'll look like on the nail. On the "Swatch Me" sticker the gold didn't shine through as much as in the bottle.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 1, 2013)

So for the longest time I was trying to figure out what I disliked so much about Julep's formula and I realised today...

that I hate the brush. The formula varies, but invariably, the brush's stem gather so much polish it always droops down and makes the polish on the actual brush hard to control and whole experience kind of a mess. If you have figured out how to circumvent, please let us know your secret because I am of the opinion I'm not bad at painting nails, but Julep always ends up a mess for me :

Put on martha! LOL It's a lot less terrible than I thought it would be on me, but it's pretty trashy looking with my skintone (I sit firmly in the medium range) -- like the kind of pink you wear on fake nails when you get a fake tan. I can't properly take a picture of how awful it is right now, but I'll try again in the morning.

It might be the type of pink that's good for pedi though. Not on my hands....

Also, Secret Store is up (12am PST as the promised... why am I awake orz). Not super impressed again. Here's what's in there: http://i.imgur.com/pxdBK5c.jpg (on imgur because MuT's upload is going to squish it too much to be viewable).

BTW if you haven't used your BEAUTYBIO code yet, my cart is currently letting me stack it on top of the $10 deal here: http://www.julep.com/shop/back-in-stock.html?frontend_message so you can grab these polishes for $5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

I just HAPPENED to be awake and saw your post Kyuu! So glad I did, because I totally went and just bought the Preppy Perfection set! 4 polishes and the freedom top coat for $20? SOLD! lol


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Secret Store opens 12 midnight PST! I'm annoyed because I refuse to get up at 3am to look in the shop though lol.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reminder, I still have to use mine.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for the longest time I was trying to figure out what I disliked so much about Julep's formula and I realised today...
> 
> ...


Yes, I dislike the excessive pooling of polish from the long brush.  I scrap the wand against the side of the bottle as I'm withdrawing it to wipe off the polish, and this seems to work pretty well.

Thanks for the BEAUTYBIO info for the Back in Stock section, I used it to get Paris for $5!  I also got America the Beautiful and Preppy Perfection from the Secret Store.  I wanted the Freedom Polymer topcoat, and Preppy Perfection seemed the most cost efficient at $19.99, considering you get 4 polishes with it.  The top coat on it's own was $13.50.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 1, 2013)

I pour a little bit of nailpolishremover in julep bottle and shake it lightly more of move up and down gently (to avoid bubbles in polish) to make the polish to thin down a little so it's easier to paint. It may take a couple of drops to get the right consistency.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 1, 2013)

> Yes, I dislike the excessive pooling of polish from the long brush.Â  I scrap the wand against the side of the bottle as I'm withdrawing it to wipe off the polish, and this seems to work pretty well. Thanks for the BEAUTYBIO info for the Back in Stock section, I used it to get Paris for $5!Â  I also got America the Beautiful and Preppy Perfection from the Secret Store.Â  I wanted the Freedom Polymer topcoat, and Preppy Perfection seemed the most cost efficient at $19.99, considering you get 4 polishes with it.Â  The top coat on it's own was $13.50.


 Scraping the wand works well for me too. I think their formula lasts just as long as any other polish for me.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 1, 2013)

> So for the longest time I was trying to figure out what I disliked so much about Julep's formula and I realised today... that I hate the brush. The formula varies, but invariably, the brush's stem gather so much polish it always droops down and makes the polish on the actual brush hard to control and whole experience kind of a mess. If you have figured out how to circumvent, please let us know your secret because I am of the opinion I'm not bad at painting nails, but Julep always ends up a mess for me : Put on martha! LOL It's a lot less terrible than I thought it would be on me, but it's pretty trashy looking with my skintone (I sit firmly in the medium range) -- like the kind of pink you wear on fake nails when you get a fake tan. I can't properly take a picture of how awful it is right now, but I'll try again in the morning. It might be the type of pink that's good for pedi though. Not on my hands.... Also, Secret Store is up (12am PST as the promised... why am I awake orz). Not super impressed again. Here's what's in there:Â http://i.imgur.com/pxdBK5c.jpg (on imgur because MuT's upload is going to squish it too much to be viewable). BTW if you haven't used your BEAUTYBIO code yet, my cart is currently letting me stack it on top of the $10 deal here:Â http://www.julep.com/shop/back-in-stock.html?frontend_message so you can grab these polishes for $5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so bummed I skipped this month. The Secret Store has so many good combos!!!! Oh well I guess that's more money I am saving for a different month.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 1, 2013)

i cant' wait for the online warehouse sale! i'm starting an internship monday and just got a car in my possession for the first time (i'm a big girl now!) and gas is very expensive without having an income yet. i'm glad you all are finding excellent sets in the secret store.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was probably just super grumpy last night, not sure why I was all "nya no good stuff in the secret store".





Teehee, I feel like I got a good deal. I'm ending up with two Laurens, tho, but I really wanted the products :S


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2013)

My upgrade box + add-ons are both scheduled for delivery today. First mail at my new house! 






Still torn on the secret store... I might get Preppy Perfection, because I've had my eye on the Freedom topcoat + Denver for a while now. But my gut is telling me to just wait for the warehouse sale! Is this the first warehouse sale they've had? I guess I'm not sure what kind of deals to expect!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got my June box, modern beauty....the concealer is SO tiny....anyone else get this?


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 1, 2013)

In case anyone scrolled right past, Julep answered our calls for the individual Sea Salts!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder what the warehouse sale will be like.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bunny:





I like it, but found it to be thick and not that easy to apply.  I ended up doing two coats, but one would work with careful application.  Because I did two, it's taking a long time to completely dry down and I've managed to dent two fingers already.  I'll probably use this as a base coat for glitter, though, so that should salvage it.





The shimmer is much more evident in the bottle than on the finger.  I like the color, it makes my hands look tan.  I'll be interested to see what others think when they get theirs.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 1, 2013)

Warehouse sale?





I just got my add-on of Dianna yesterday. My Maven box is coming soon.  And I just ordered from the secret store.

I don't know if I can resist a warehouse sale though.  Any details about it or when it is?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bunny:
> 
> ...


 I've actually never used a white polish before &amp; I was sort of afraid it would look like white out, but WOW, that's gorgeous! Thanks for posting!

I should be getting my upgrade + Bunny today


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Jun 1, 2013)

If anyone gets the Medium Dark DD please swatch it. Thanks.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, concealer is so tiny. I am fair skinned and the concealer seems a bit thick and  hard to work with using the brush. Too yellow for me. The DD creme was nice. Not very thick , easy to apply and more on the sheer side.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder what the warehouse sale will be like.


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone gets the Medium Dark DD please swatch it. Thanks.


 I am getting that one but it will be a while before mine shows up.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

When is the warehouse sale?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When is the warehouse sale?


 It's the 17th! Here's the link to the Facebook event:

https://www.facebook.com/events/169412909902091/?ref=ts&amp;fref=ts

I had to RSVP so I don't forget about it!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 1, 2013)

> I've actually never used a white polish before &amp; I was sort of afraid it would look like white out, but WOW, that's gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I should be getting my upgrade + Bunny todayÂ


 I mentioned earlier that polishes have come out thick. I put a few drops of nail polish remover to loosen up the thickness to make nail polish painting easier. I shake the bottle back and forth slowly avoiding bubbles in polish. I live in a humid weather that takes polish to dry longer. I dip my polish into ice cold water for a minute and leaving it wet and placed in front of mini fan (tiny one from target for $10) and letting it dry faster. I do it each after one coat. Since then, no chips, no bedsheets crinkle pattern, and no dents soon after.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for the longest time I was trying to figure out what I disliked so much about Julep's formula and I realised today...
> 
> ...


 This is why I've stopped buying Julep.  It isn't that the polish is too thick - if anything, it borders on being too thin.  I have dribbles of polish on the bathroom counter, bedroom and bathroom floor all because the polish accumulates on the stem of the brush and either runs down onto my nail or drips off onto whatever surface I'm over.  Carefully wiping the brush against the bottle helps some, but honestly it's more of a pain to deal with than it's worth since I can buy several drugstore polishes for the same $$ and not have the issue.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 1, 2013)

The Zoya brush is my ultimate fav!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 1, 2013)

I have used about 20 of their polishes &amp; have had formula issues with only one (Lucy). Their consistency is the main reason I became a Maven. I also live in a humid area, so dry time is an issue with any polish. Qtica half time drying drops have been a godsend!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 1, 2013)

> The Zoya brush is my ultimate fav!!


 Zoya is one if my favs, too! OPI is another with a great brush.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 1, 2013)

The good news is the light DD cream blends out into my skin and is not too dark, the bad news is that I'm sensitive to sunscreen scents and this has a strong sunscreen smell. So even though I can wear it because of the shade, I can't wear because of the smell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On the other hand Payton is gorgeous green and I can't wait to put it on.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mentioned earlier that polishes have come out thick. I put a few drops of nail polish remover to loosen up the thickness to make nail polish painting easier. I shake the bottle back and forth slowly avoiding bubbles in polish. I live in a humid weather that takes polish to dry longer. I dip my polish into ice cold water for a minute and leaving it wet and placed in front of mini fan (tiny one from target for $10) and letting it dry faster. I do it each after one coat. Since then, no chips, no bedsheets crinkle pattern, and no dents soon after.


I'm not sure why I never took the humidity into account, but that makes total sense as to why polish dries so slow for me sometimes!  It's not unusual for Mobile to have 80-90% humidity.  I was thinking it was the polish's fault.  I shall try your cold water tip next time, thanks!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 1, 2013)

My upgrade box arrived today!  That was really fast shipping, considering Memorial Day. 

As usual, I think the colors are prettier in person than on Julep's site.  I like them all, even Kennedy



. 

I got the medium BB cream, and I think it will work fine on my complexion.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone having trouble checking out at the secret store?  Between this and the earlier billing trouble I feel like I have some sort of Julep Jinx this month, lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

BOHO GLAM! -

I LOVE IT
 





















I'm so in love with these colors, they are fantastic! Dianna could easily be a one-coater, but I went ahead and did two. Lexie, like all yellows, definitely needed two. As a matter of fact, my pointer finger only has ONE coat, but it went on a little thick on that finger, so I let it dry longer and went ahead and took the pic. Not bad though!

I'm sorry I don't have swatch pics of the DD cream yet, I will by tomorrow. HOWEVER, it worked great on me! It definitely gives you a bit of a dewy finish and it's a tad thicker than, but not as coloration correcting as my L'Oreal BB Cream. Goes on very smoothly though, and it's meant to be buildable for whatever thickness/coverage you'd like. Most importantly, the lightest shade DOES work on my fair skin! It looks a tad dark at first, but when I add my highlighter and mineralized setting powder on top, it blends right in. It also lasts well through humid/hot weather and doesn't smudge or melt off. It felt nice and breathable to me. I'll put swatches and pics on here tomorrow!

...for now, here are the salt water taffys that I couldn't eat cause I'm on a diet LOL





Sadness lol...oh well.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having trouble checking out at the secret store?  Between this and the earlier billing trouble I feel like I have some sort of Julep Jinx this month, lol!


I had to put it on an actual CC instead of my debit card to make it work, shame on me =(  I just paid off the last of my credit debt last month.

Also OMG CheshireCookie, I am so glad I added on Dianna this month - it looks amazing on you!  I can't wait until it comes in!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOHO GLAM! -
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ugh I skipped this month, but Diana is so beautiful!  I just have to remind myself that because I love that color so much, I have so many variations of that kind of mint/teal/tiffany blue, that I really do not need another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know right?! At first I thought...hmmm..looks a lot like Juleps Robin and I felt for sure I'd give Dianna away...then I put it on....I'm weak, what can I say lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer. 

On one hand, it is my fault for not reading how much you get for the concealer, but there is NO possible way that the DD cream I received has 1oz of product in it.  It is just way too light and empty. 

I also feel Julep flat out lied to us about the sheerness and "tones" mixed together for the colors.  The medium, although works for me for the most part, is not that sheer, and looks dry/dull once applied.  The smell is AWEFUL, and it is very very pinky/orange toned.  Instead of being honest about who it would work for and not work for, they lied, just to get more sales.  I know some would disagree with me on that, but that is honestly how I feel. 

I do think they are stupid and insane and cheats to even consider selling these two products at the prices they list, even the maven pricing.  They are not worth more than the 10$ drugstore versions in my opinion.  Even if some happen to believe they are better quality than drugstore, these are in NO way, shape, or form, a high end product they are being shilled as.  It is like if Rimmel London released a product and claimed it is as good/high end as Chanel. 

I'm mad at them for this crap this month.  However, I did use points, so in some ways I can't be that mad...  It is still a waste of points though. 





Unrelated to the Modern Beauty box..but I'm also ticked at the shimmer colors they released lately.  The purple from the Mayflowers set they released last month's Secret Store, was supposed to be shimmer finish.  But once it is on, nope, no shimmer at all.  Bunny this month was supposed to be shimmer, again, nope.  My bottle of Lena from the other month also isn't shimmer at all once applied.  What the heck is going on with them lately?  Is anybody else noticing this issue with theirs? 

It feels like ever since they got that investment to expand the company, and they've been focusing on makeup/etc more than the polish/colors, they've been slacking and going down the drain in quality.  I'm not mad enough to cancel my subscription yet, but if they don't start getting back on track it is going to end up happening.  They are just trying/doing too much, too fast, too often, so now they lack the sparkle they used to have.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer.
> 
> ...


 I am SO glad I skipped this month! I'm in a couple of Julep swap groups &amp; everyone is pissed about how little product there is in the tubes. Lots of angry comments on their Facebook page as well. It should be interesting to see how Julep handles this.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer.
> 
> ...


You got me curious to compare the size of the Julep DD cream to some of the BB creams I have.  The UD Naked Skin BB is slightly larger at 1.18 oz, but the other 3 are 1 oz.  I can't tell a difference between them when I hold them in my hand, weight wise.  I guess somebody could use a food scale to weigh if they are really concerned Julep has lied concerning the amount.  Based on my experience, I'm not seeing that.  I do think the size of the tube is larger than the amount inside, which makes it seem (or really is) half empty.  But the amount seems to be fairly standard. 





L'Oreal Magic Skin Beautifier, 1 oz: - $10.99

SkinFood Peach Sake Pore BB cream 1 oz - ~ $8-10

UD Naked Skin BB cream  1.18 oz - $34

Julep DD cream 1 oz - $36 (regular), $28.80 (maven)

As to price, the Korean BB creams still give the best bang for the buck, even with shipping included.  But for a mid-range US brand, the prices are comparable.  I'll put swatch comparisons in a separate post.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 2, 2013)

Swatch comparisons:





From left to right:

Julep DD cream (medium)

UD Naked Skin BB cream

SkinFood Peach Sake Pore BB cream (#2, the darker of the 2 colors available)

L'Oreal Magic Skin Beautifier (light)





The Julep DD cream looks the darkest in the unblended swatches, but once blended, I can't tell much of a difference.  The Skinfood BB cream gives the most coverage, whereas the Naked BB and the Julep DD cream are more sheer and give a more natural finish, at least on my arm.


----------



## reepy (Jun 2, 2013)

Yesterday I caved and ordered Bunny and this morning I saw this swatch posted.  Sounds like both people who got and tried it (from this blog) were really disappointed.  Have any of you guys who have received it yet had a better outcome with the color?  http://drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com/2013/06/01/julep-bunny-swatch/


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer.
> 
> ...


 it sounds like the finish isn't right for you, being that it applied dull and dry; i have dry skin and have to be really careful. i skipped out on the last minute because i really wanted a bb/cc cream-type product but didn't want to take the risk with not knowing the finish/shade of julep's dd creme. i paid $42 for one ounce of smashbox's cc cream and i definitely know how tiny it is, but it isn't a mistake. the drugstore one i own and hate is one ounce, too. i don't own the julep dd creme to speak whether or not it is a high end product so i can only add to the argument that the amount wasn't a mistake. however, i know i had to use more with the drugstore bb cream so it wouldn't last as long as the smashbox one, which uses considerably less per use. i think a good measure of quality can be looking at how much one use requires vs another brand, not for all products but for bb/cc/dd creams. 

also, the lack of shimmer really does annoy me, too. it also happened with the colors simone and shenae back in march, which are listed as opalescent shimmers. it's incredibly subtle when applied, to their credit i guess, but with a top coat it really isn't visible.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I caved and ordered Bunny and this morning I saw this swatch posted.  Sounds like both people who got and tried it (from this blog) were really disappointed.  Have any of you guys who have received it yet had a better outcome with the color?


  I like Bunny!  I was just pointing out my experience with it which could be related to the humidity where I live, but I think it's really pretty on.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer.
> 
> ...


 The creme was actually ok on my skin. I am very fair and applied it lightly. The concealer was another story. Hard to blend, very orange . And the concealer tube kept depositing color into the lid and it is all stuck up in there. Like it was filled with a lot of air or something.  I see a bit of a backlash on FB and I really don't blame some of them. My  creme tube seems a little on the light side, too. I am sorry you have   had such a bad experience with your box.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 2, 2013)

> Swatch comparisons:
> 
> From left to right: Julep DD cream (medium) UD Naked Skin BB cream SkinFood Peach Sake Pore BB cream (#2, the darker of the 2 colors available) L'Oreal Magic Skin Beautifier (light)
> 
> The Julep DD cream looks the darkest in the unblended swatches, but once blended, I can't tell much of a difference.Â  The Skinfood BB cream gives the most coverage, whereas the Naked BB and the Julep DD cream are more sheer and give a more natural finish, at least on my arm.Â


 Thanks for sharing! At first it looked scary dark but looks like it works after blending.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 2, 2013)

I weighed my DD cream and it is 1 oz. so they probably put it in a bigger bottle than they needed to make it seem more impressive.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 2, 2013)

> BOHO GLAM! -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Aww your pictures make wish that I got the Boho Glam box instead of the Bombshell box. Jules's swatches did not do Lexie any justice, as it looked like an scary ugly mustard color.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2013)

I really think that we should leave BB Creams to Asian brands. They know what they are doing, I've never been disappointed in any bb cream by Asian companies. However, every western brand bb has disappointed me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really think that we should leave BB Creams to Asian brands. They know what they are doing, I've never been disappointed in any bb cream by Asian companies. However, every western brand bb has disappointed me.


I have to agree with you.  American companies have jumped on the bandwagon without getting the particulars right.  Plus they charge 3x's as much as many of the Asian brands.

I'm wearing the Julep DD cream now and I like it okay.  It won't be my first choice as it's a bit more dewy than I like (I've got oily skin), but I'll use it.  The concealer (light) is darker than I would have guessed - I can't imagine it would work at all for fair complexions.  It's nicely pigmented and blended fine for me.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I weighed my DD cream and it is 1 oz. so they probably put it in a bigger bottle than they needed to make it seem more impressive.


That what I was thinking. I matched it up with some other BBs I have. I think they just wanted it to look bigger.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really think that we should leave BB Creams to Asian brands. They know what they are doing, I've never been disappointed in any bb cream by Asian companies. However, every western brand bb has disappointed me.


 Western companies seem to just slap the term onto whatever they want to sell and assume (mostly correctly) that American customers grab onto the REVOLUTIONARY! NEW! product name coming from a brand they've been using for years and look askance at unfamiliar brands from foreign countries as scary and questionable, so most American customers just don't know any better, and they probably *won't* know any better until they try the real thing.  Because of where I've spent my entire life, it reminds me of beer and coffee:  Average American consumers grab Budweiser/Coors/Michelob/Folger's/Maxwell House/Starbucks/etc., but beer/coffee aficionados won't touch any of those brands.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, the Julep page and many other Julep FB groups are blowing up over the makeup this month. I skipped, so am not concerned, but poor Julep employees will have some gnarly emails to answer Monday morning.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww your pictures make wish that I got the Boho Glam box instead of the Bombshell box. Jules's swatches did not do Lexie any justice, as it looked like an scary ugly mustard color.


I really do love both colors, and yeah, Lexie does look a little mustard-y, but it's still soooo pretty and bright!

I've been perusing all the posts in regards to the DD Cream....I actually DO like mine, before you knock it, try it and I mean, actually blend it into your skin, not just a little swatch. I was terrified the first time I swatched mine, but once I put it on my face and blended it out, set it with a powder, it was quite nice!. I also think they provided plenty of product inside the tube since a little does go a long way. It seems to me that it's about the same size tube (and same quantity of product inside) as most of my BB Creams, etc, just at Lulubelle said as well! Everyone has their own opinion of course, and if this product doesn't work for you, then by all means, so use it! I'd still recommend trying it fully out before you decide though!


----------



## casualconcern (Jun 2, 2013)

Not uber angry like the Facebook posts I'm seeing (whoa! some people need to take a chill pill and/or break to eat some saltwater taffy), but I do hope Julep is receptive to me returning the DD Creme for store credit, or something similar. Definitely way too dark on my skin, blended the product a lot on my hand and it still looks like a bad bruise. lol.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this month's box.  I had enough points to get a regular box for free, so I picked Modern Beauty (in medium).  I'm really disappointed in the quality and quantity of the DD cream and concealer.
> 
> ...


 Not to be harsh, but that's just how marketing works.  Julep is a company trying to make money and they are going to try to market towards the widest group possible.    How many BB creams claim to work for "most" skin tones, and really only work for a very small range?  I feel like maybe the DD cream should have only been released (in sample size) as an extra so people could test out the color first (even foil packets would have sufficed), as this kind of seems like the wrong format for this kind of product.  

I totally saw the backlash coming a mile away, especially after watching the madness on the birchbox facebook page literally any time someone gets a sample of foundation/bb cream/cc cream/tinted moisturizer that doesn't match their skin tone exactly/perfectly.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Samples of the DD cream and concealer would have been a fabulous addition to May's box, even if they were only single-use/foil packets.


 I couldn't agree more!  It would have been a smart thing for Julep to do. Too bad I just have to get my Maven box and hope for the best on the DD cream.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Since there was talk earlier in this forum I took a comparison picture of Dianne and Denver. Dianne is in the left and Denver is on the left. Denver is brighter and more green than Dianne.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Since there was talk earlier in this forum I took a comparison picture of Dianne and Denver. Dianne is in the left and Denver is on the left. Denver is brighter and more green than Dianne.


 lol I hate to say this but surely one is one the right lol! I do the same thing ALL the time!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess the amounts in all the tubes are not standardized, or quality control took a break on the clock, lol.  I weighed my tube this morning, and it was just under half an ounce.  I only used about half of a baby pea size to test it (enough for half my face).  Which means I only got about half an ounce of product, as the amount I tested was not equivalent to half an ounce!  

Just like some people said their concealer tubes were empty, while some were fine.  Mine had enough in it to test a pin drop size on my hand, and 2 zits on my face.  If I cut it open, I could probably cover 2 more zits. 

They are charging (for the concealer) 10$ (maven box)/25$ regular maven pricing...for the amount you receive in a free foil packet.  (based on the general consensus of reviews).  I think that's nuts.  But I also don't know if the tubes were just wrong/not consistent, or if that's how they are supposed to be. 

As far as the formula, I have dry cheeks, with oily t-zone.  Even in my t-zone it looked dry and dull.  That's actually where it was the worst. I didn't go into choosing this box thinking it would be the most amazing thing ever though, either.  I was curious, and on the off hand it was great, I didn't want to pay full price to try something without sampling it.  I had points, and said, "why not?"... I'm more mad at the fact that I wasted points now.  I can't use them later and then money to get more of the better offerings.  And I'm made more mad when it is combined with everything else going wrong lately.  I'm not so mad and irate I'm ready to cancel yet. I'm willing to sit back and see what they say/do, and offer in the next few months.  I feel kind of bad for those who spent money and didn't get what was promised though.  This is a subscription company, yes.  However, it isn't BirchBox (etc), where it is a complete gamble of products.  We see and pick out what we want.  And Julep did work overtime to promise how good a product it is for all, and make claims that aren't coming to fruition. 

There are a lot of people online ready to blow a gasket over their box.  They have a right to be that mad.  They paid money, for a product, that for many of them was promised and told over and over that this was a great product that would work for them, don't worry about it, etc.  And that isn't what they received, and now (currently) have no recourse to correct the situation.  They might not be being the most eloquent or logical in their typed actions, but right now they are still emotional about it.  I don't post on Facebook, just read it all.  Me personally, I posted here, and then I sent an email to Julep customer service on my opinions, and what would have probably worked better (like sending sample foils or bubbles of the product out first, etc).  We can all sit here and say they are crazy or overboard, or shouldn't post opinions online like they are.  But we don't have a right to say they aren't justified in their feelings, even though we don't agree with them.  If they never posted online anywhere these feelings, we others wouldn't know we're not the only ones with problems too.  Facebook isn't a "glitter and unicorns only" site for posts.  All opinions are equally allowed, and should be posted.  I'm not saying anybody in particular in THIS site is doing that, but it is just something that keeps being said and posted all over each month, especially lately.  I just think we should all keep this in mind.  If we pay a company for a promised product, such as shimmer finish polish, or this cream, etc etc, and they don't deliver on that purchase, we SHOULD be mad, and demand better.  If we just keep buying lack-luster products that aren't as advertised, and not saying anything to them, how will they get better as a company?  That just tells them they can continue to false advertise, and we'll be okay with it.  I agree there are better ways to tell them in many situations, but I can only control myself and what I choose to say. 

I cannot see Julep ignoring the backlash, although I don't know what they'd do to rectify the situation either.  They are changing things so much, I don't really know what to expect anymore for anything.  They are still a growing company, and that's part of the problem I have previously mentioned.. Too much, too soon, too fast.  They bit off more than they can chew.  I wish they'd slow down and focus on quality control, and providing quality products..not just pumping more and more out to get a leg out.  Several subscription companies have gone out of business or are hanging on by a thread for the same type of changes, I just don't want Julep to be one of them. 

I don't post much on here, I don't normally have a lot to say that isn't said by somebody else first. I'm sure I sound like I'm on a soapbox with all my posts, lol. And my posts are long, I don't have time to post over and over during the day/respond to each response to me. I'm just glad we have this site for fun and an outlet to speak our mind, have discussions..even if I only get to be a lurker 99% of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Even for those of you who didn't have problems with your product (quality or quantity), it is still important how Julep responds to those of us that did.  It sets the tone to how they will handle future issues, which you may have.  It says what their company believes in.  It helps you decide if you want to support those beliefs and actions with your money.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 2, 2013)

^^^ basically this I know one of the biggest criticisms julep has gotten in the past - the from what I've seen here and on the fb wall - is that they tend to ignore problems even when a lot of people are having an issue. I was actually pleasantly surprised when they sent out an email about the boxes being delayed because of the long weekend. Disregarding how true it was as the cause of the delay, it was still proactive and let people know when they were confused. Anyway I don't think julep is going to go under any time soon. They have their share of problems but so does bb. And ipsy. And sephora. I think diversifying their products is a good idea since they're starting to reach market saturation problems with polish. But they are still trying to find that balance where they can introduce products and not alienate their core demographic


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOHO GLAM! -
> 
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, after reading this thread and their Facebook page, I'm so glad I stuck with my It Girl for this month. I'm Bobbi Brown Alabaster/MAC NW10 fair, so there's no way in hades that Light would've worked for me. 

I'm shocked how much I like the polishes- especially Nan- this month.  I'm sorry that everyone has had such an awful go of it with the DD and concealer.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think anyone disputes that people's reactions will vary. It's the response.. the hysterical, pluck your eyeballs out and death threat type responses. Have a problem? State it, maybe even offer an acceptable resolution and move on. Don't spam the company page with your emotional death threat letters lol. I prefer Julep stick with nail polish and like products. Their formulas have sucked enough that many times I think they'd be better off perfecting them and THEN trying to expand.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think anyone disputes that people's reactions will vary. It's the response.. the hysterical, pluck your eyeballs out and death threat type responses. Have a problem? State it, maybe even offer an acceptable resolution and move on. Don't spam the company page with your emotional death threat letters lol.
> 
> I prefer Julep stick with nail polish and like products. Their formulas have sucked enough that many times I think they'd be better off perfecting them and THEN trying to expand.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 2, 2013)

I received my modern beauty box yesterday and tried the DD cream and concealer. Mine was in the lightest shade. It was very sheer, but I hated the texture. It felt sooooo oily and greasy on my skin.  Even after I used setting powder I felt like I had an oil slick on my face.  I didn't notice the "pore and line" coverage, it was basically like I'd taken pure oil and slapped it across my face. Yuck.   I also had a tube that felt like it was mostly empty, feels like a total rip off.  Wish I'd skipped.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 2, 2013)

i agree as well. i like the makeup branching, but perhaps a little slower? not a new product every month?

i think most of their newer polishes are awesome formula-wise but there's still some room for improvement.

additionally, what normajean2008 mentioned is clearly an issue that isn't faced by reputable brands- a mostly empty bottle?! this makes me wonder if the issues people had with those mighty cuticle serum pens from april were due to similar causes- some people only used them a time or two, or even a few weeks, but it doesn't make sense that some were practically empty.

i really like julep's message about beauty is for connection, not competition; bonding between women as well as their powered by girlfriends fundraising. i really don't think they pushed this product; i saw at least one comment that told someone to skip the DD creme altogether and nearly every response was about how using it really sheerly and blending it (exactly how it sounds cheshirecookie has described using it) can make it work. i don't think julep is to blame for shade matching; i skipped this product because i knew i'd be upset if it didn't match. it seems to me every brand carries four shades of this product now and not all have one that matches me; some foundations don't and some companies don't have anything that suits me. i also know they mentioned things about the mattifying primer and oil control, so i did not think this would be good for my incredibly dry skin. i put a lot of investigation into products before buying them, as i'm sure most people on this forum do, and i think the fact that this comes in a subscription-type box makes people  believe buy into the one-size-fits-all sort of image these companies have. i know picking it out makes people feel better but figuring that i search usually three to four websites and get samples if possible before trying a product makes it difficult to understand why people are so incredibly emotional and angry on the facebook page about a no-return product that technically costs them $10-20 (figuring 10 for the maven box with two polishes, 20 if you bought both). an emotional argument is only a reaction, it's not a response. 

buying a no-return item really stinks (hello ordering from clearance sections online, ebay, etc) and i'm truly sorry to mavens who took the gamble on the creme/concealer and lost. i don't want my message to upset people because i do understand what a hassle it is to feel like you have to look at purchases from every angle and i can see how if julep had provided more thorough yet clearer info- and all in one place online- less people would be out twenty bucks.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree as well. i like the makeup branching, but perhaps a little slower? not a new product every month?
> 
> ...


 Julep is also very clear about not accepting returns or exchanges on maven boxes.  I can see them sending out replacements for the ones that actually are less than the 1 oz of product, but not because of color, etc.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

I think a lot of people get so hyped up because they expect this product (since it's brand new amazing DD cream!) to WORK for them. What people have to understand is...not everything is going to work for everybody! We all have such different skin tones, with different under tones and different scars, different face shapes, different acne problems, etc.....it could be amazing on one person, and horrible on another. PLUS we have different natural oils that our faces produce (hormones, etc.) so one person's skin may react completely differently than another's. My best advice is just to try that particular product in more way than one. Maybe one product can go on thickly and work well, or maybe it needs to go on sheerer, etc. Maybe some work better with a brush, maybe some are better with finger application. Experimenting with a new product is never a bad thing, but getting all hyped up because something that's made for a VAST amount and range of different skins didn't work perfectly for you is just silly in my opinion





I just got home from doing my FINAL recital of the school year YAAAAAAY! I'm uploading pics of the DD Cream swatches I took today, I'll post them in just a sec!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 2, 2013)

Well said, r4chel77 &amp; cheshirecookie. The whole reason I got it girl this month is because the Creme wasn't worth the risk for me. I have very sensitive skin &amp; I never buy a full sized product without sampling first. It will be interesting to see how Julep responds.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Well said, r4chel77 &amp; cheshirecookie. The whole reason I got it girl this month is because the Creme wasn't worth the risk for me. I have very sensitive skin &amp; I never buy a full sized product without sampling first. It will be interesting to see how Julep responds.


 What did you think of Nan?? I skipped this box but I'm so tempted to order bunny &amp; nan- I just need some enablers... Lol! Order will probably be placed tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

My Light DD Cream -





I just squeezed a small amount on the back of my hand and it DOES look orange-tinted at first...but just wait....(this is the lightest shade, btw)





I started to spread it out, and of course, it still looks kinda scary....but wait for it....





Voila! Blended in (by hand)! It really does blend much lighter once you work on it. On my face, once I put on my setting powder it made it the perfect shade for me. As you can tell, if you compare this pic to the first, it DOES fill in fine lines to a point and smooth out the skin. This pic doesn't quite show how dewy it can finish, but once again, if you have a setting powder, that won't be a problem. Hope this helps some of you fair-toned ladies that received this product!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Voila! Blended in (by hand)! It really does blend much lighter once you work on it. On my face, once I put on my setting powder it made it the perfect shade for me. As you can tell, if you compare this pic to the first, it DOES fill in fine lines to a point and smooth out the skin. This pic doesn't quite show how dewy it can finish, but once again, if you have a setting powder, that won't be a problem. Hope this helps some of you fair-toned ladies that received this product!


 Julep could take some notes from you on how to swatch lol


----------



## whompidy (Jun 3, 2013)

"I don't think anyone disputes that people's reactions will vary. It's the response.. the hysterical, pluck your eyeballs out and death threat type responses. Have a problem? State it, maybe even offer an acceptable resolution and move on. Don't spam the company page with your emotional death threat letters lol."

This, so much this. People on the facebook page are verging on the the insane. Customer service isn't getting right back to you because it's Sunday, for godssake. No one is going to die, it will be okay!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *whompidy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "I don't think anyone disputes that people's reactions will vary. It's the response.. the hysterical, pluck your eyeballs out and death threat type responses. Have a problem? State it, maybe even offer an acceptable resolution and move on. Don't spam the company page with your emotional death threat letters lol."
> 
> This, so much this. People on the facebook page are verging on the the insane. Customer service isn't getting right back to you because it's Sunday, for godssake. No one is going to die, it will be okay!


 I will never understand why people think getting hysterical is ever an appropriate response. I have had many issues, with many companies, over the years and I have always calmly stated my issue and patiently waited for their resolution. I have never been disappointed by the resolutions I have received.

Latest issue was with a bracelet I ordered from Beyond The Rack. They sent me a totally different bracelet than the one pictured on their website. I emailed them explaining the issue and stated that a refund was in order since it was an error on their end. (They usually only give credits to BTR.) They asked for a picture of the bracelet I received, which I provided. I got an email the following day telling me to keep the bracelet since they cannot supply the one I ordered &amp; the refund was being processed immediately. Problem solved, my blood pressure remains unchanged, &amp; I get free jewelry. Take a lesson folks!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nantaucket Nostalgia polish bottles shot and swatches on labels:


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone disputes that people's reactions will vary. It's the response.. the hysterical, pluck your eyeballs out and death threat type responses. Have a problem? State it, maybe even offer an acceptable resolution and move on. Don't spam the company page with your emotional death threat letters lol.
> 
> I prefer Julep stick with nail polish and like products. Their formulas have sucked enough that many times I think they'd be better off perfecting them and THEN trying to expand.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 3, 2013)

I have bought three or so mystery boxes and am thinking about Julep.  Aside from the BB cream, are you glad that you have this sub?  Also, do you choose which box you get each month or is that only for the first one?  Are the rest of the boxes random?  Thanks-I appreciate it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 3, 2013)

> I have bought three or so mystery boxes and am thinking about Julep.Â  Aside from the BB cream, are you glad that you have this sub?Â  Also, do you choose which box you get each month or is that only for the first one?Â  Are the rest of the boxes random?Â  Thanks-I appreciate it!


 Are you not signed up for the monthly Maven program? You take a quiz to identify what "type" you are, but you can switch between style profiles every month. There is a 4 day window to preview the new months' boxes and add-ons, upgrades or skip out for the month.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have bought three or so mystery boxes and am thinking about Julep.  Aside from the BB cream, are you glad that you have this sub?  Also, do you choose which box you get each month or is that only for the first one?  Are the rest of the boxes random?  Thanks-I appreciate it!


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you not signed up for the monthly Maven program? You take a quiz to identify what "type" you are, but you can switch between style profiles every month. There is a 4 day window to preview the new months' boxes and add-ons, upgrades or skip out for the month.


 I'm glad I have this sub, in fact this was the first subscription program I signed up for. I like the flexibility that Julep has in their sub program (choices, upgrades, and skips). They also do random giveaways for their Mavens, for example, some people randomly received items from their wishlist. They're usually on time too.

Edit: Being a Maven will also get you free shipping on any order.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanted to share you this information that you might find this interesting: 

I called Julep right on the dot at 8 AM today to discuss two issues. #1: My sister didn't get anything from them for her birthday gift. Apparently, me being not familiar with Julep (whoops) that they send her an email with a gift card code so meaning that it's not like Birchbox style where they send an email with a link for them to claim the gift and sign on quicker. I had to email to my sister and asked her to go on julep.com and create a profile and as she proceed to check out; use the gift card code to pay. 

**Drat! I used AIMexpress via relay call and I should have saved the conversation to copy/paste but it was already deleted after I signed out; next time!**

Issue #2: Secret Store access: I was unable to access to a Secret Store online due to "May box order still in processing" mode. I got my box last Saturday. The person (India; that was her name): Did you get/order DD cream? 

I said,"Yes, it came with my May box; Yes I have it."

India: "Oh, let me contact the Secret Store team to let them know".

Me: "Really? It's an interesting set up how you have to tell the Secret Store to allow me to access it."

India:  "I apologize for your inconvenience. The last order was placed by telephone for May box that wasn't placed into the system resulting the inability to access to the Secret Store. Ok, now I emailed them and you should get an email from the Secret Store team with an access link. Hopefully, you will get the email by the end of the day."

Me: "Interesting, Maybe you should try to develop a new modification system for whoever placed a telephone order should have the option to allow the Secret Store access."

India: *Totally ignored my suggestion* "Is there anything else can I help you with?"

Me: "No thanks, thank you!" (no response from India: long awkward pause in between)

Me: "Have a great day!"

India: "Thank you" *hung up*

There has been some speculations on this forum coming up with some theories: 1. Indie Co. being small being overwhelmed with demand  2. Their system on how orders, privileges, steps-by-steps processes should go thru need to be reevaluate to avoid compute glitches/errors. 

Now, I'm waiting for an email from Secret Store. I don't care if it expired or I miss it but just to getting that fix and hopefully that will solve that similar issue for anyone who has this? 

I understand that there are so many complaints on Julep FB page about DD cream. First of all, I've been in beauty and fashion retail management over 15 years and dealt with customers like that. It is sad that (no disrespect) 1. People just have this self-entitlement which is non-exist. *Just appreciate what you have to experiment. Life is short, it goes by so fast that little things do not matter at all. The reason I said this because I'm deaf and so many things I wanted to do but I couldn't because I can't hear. Yet, that does not stop me from what I wanted to do. It is sad how people perceive that.*

2. Who cares about how many ounces VS price. This is the truth, I've tested the DD cream, IT IS ALOT for 1 oz for MY FACE!  This bottle will last me about 2 Months TOPS. In reality, I'd rather to have SMALL products for two reasons 1. Products freshness lasts at least up to 1 month or two 2. Molds do develop in products past expiration even the preservatives ones. Rather letting it go waste with BIG bottles based on how little you need to use. I'd rather to have foils (they do last me for at least a week and having the product freshness).

Sorry it is my 2 cents worth of my experiences with customers, retail management, merchandising and consultations. The reason I came on MUT is that I enjoy sharing and experience products with everyone as the same way I did with my old job. Again, sorry for the long message.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share you this information that you might find this interesting:
> 
> ...


 I had the same issue w/the Secret Store last month.  I emailed Julep stating I couldn't get in because of the "order still processing".  The email I got back from Julep didn't even mention the secret store and said their IT dept. was working on this system being more descriptive.  Whatever that means.

This month I was able to access the secret store.  I don't know if this is a random problem they are having or what.  Sorry to hear you had the same issue.  I hope it is finally fixed soon!


----------



## easteregg (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you guys so much!  I like the way you are honest with your opinions!


----------



## whompidy (Jun 3, 2013)

> I understand that there are so many complaints on Julep FB page about DD cream. First of all, I've been in beauty and fashion retail management over 15 years and dealt with customers like that. It is sad that (no disrespect) 1. People just have this self-entitlement which is non-exist. *Just appreciate what you have to experiment. Life is short, it goes by so fast that little things do not matter at all. The reason I said this because I'm deaf and so many things I wanted to do but I couldn't because I can't hear. Yet, that does not stop me from what I wanted to do. It is sad how people perceive that.*
> 
> 2. Who cares about how many ounces VS price. This is the truth, I've tested the DD cream, IT IS ALOT for 1 oz for MY FACE!  This bottle will last me about 2 Months TOPS. In reality, I'd rather to have SMALL products for two reasons 1. Products freshness lasts at least up to 1 month or two 2. Molds do develop in products past expiration even the preservatives ones. Rather letting it go waste with BIG bottles based on how little you need to use. I'd rather to have foils (they do last me for at least a week and having the product freshness).
> 
> Sorry it is my 2 cents worth of my experiences with customers, retail management, merchandising and consultations. The reason I came on MUT is that I enjoy sharing and experience products with everyone as the same way I did with my old job. Again, sorry for the long message.


 Yes! I too have have worked retail and people complaining so much about something like that are the WORST. If you order a product you haven't tried, there is a chance that you won't like it. This is called "life." Things happen. I don't think that many of these people have used BB cream or the like before and were maybe expecting something similarly sized to regular foundation. I honestly feel sorry for the CSRs working at Julep today having to deal with all these people thinking they are entitled to so much more than they lost.

I had problems processing a credit card in the Secret Store this month, and I just took it as a sign I should not order any extra Julep products. I ordered some other indies instead.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote: 
I understand that there are so many complaints on Julep FB page about DD cream. First of all, I've been in beauty and fashion retail management over 15 years and dealt with customers like that. It is sad that (no disrespect) 1. People just have this self-entitlement which is non-exist. *Just appreciate what you have to experiment. Life is short, it goes by so fast that little things do not matter at all. The reason I said this because I'm deaf and so many things I wanted to do but I couldn't because I can't hear. Yet, that does not stop me from what I wanted to do. It is sad how people perceive that.*

2. Who cares about how many ounces VS price. This is the truth, I've tested the DD cream, IT IS ALOT for 1 oz for MY FACE!  This bottle will last me about 2 Months TOPS. In reality, I'd rather to have SMALL products for two reasons 1. Products freshness lasts at least up to 1 month or two 2. Molds do develop in products past expiration even the preservatives ones. Rather letting it go waste with BIG bottles based on how little you need to use. I'd rather to have foils (they do last me for at least a week and having the product freshness).

Sorry it is my 2 cents worth of my experiences with customers, retail management, merchandising and consultations. The reason I came on MUT is that I enjoy sharing and experience products with everyone as the same way I did with my old job. Again, sorry for the long message. 


Quote: Yes! I too have have worked retail and people complaining so much about something like that are the WORST. If you order a product you haven't tried, there is a chance that you won't like it. This is called "life." Things happen. I don't think that many of these people have used BB cream or the like before and were maybe expecting something similarly sized to regular foundation. I honestly feel sorry for the CSRs working at Julep today having to deal with all these people thinking they are entitled to so much more than they lost.

I had problems processing a credit card in the Secret Store this month, and I just took it as a sign I should not order any extra Julep products. I ordered some other indies instead. 




Exactly! I think it is a sign for me to not to spend any money, too!! Heheheh


----------



## Squidling (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to be harsh, but that's just how marketing works.  Julep is a company trying to make money and they are going to try to market towards the widest group possible.    How many BB creams claim to work for "most" skin tones, and really only work for a very small range?  I feel like maybe the DD cream should have only been released (in sample size) as an extra so people could test out the color first (even foil packets would have sufficed), as this kind of seems like the wrong format for this kind of product.
> 
> I totally saw the backlash coming a mile away, especially after watching the madness on the birchbox facebook page literally any time someone gets a sample of foundation/bb cream/cc cream/tinted moisturizer that doesn't match their skin tone exactly/perfectly.


 I agree with this: test it out first! I'm not too impressed with my DD (light). Although it did blend in to my skin as promised, I felt that the coverage wasn't there and it seemed to accentuate my redness, if that makes any sense? The same day, I also received a sample of Kiehl's BB cream in 'Fair' that exceeded my expectations. I would have rather skipped this month and bought the full-size Kiehl's. Luckily, I did like my nail colors (Boho Glam box).


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing!  Thank you for the demo!  I was afraid for you after the first two pics!


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing!  Thank you for the demo!  I was afraid for you after the first two pics!


 UGH!  I just figured out how to reply!!! Sorry. The above it to Chesire


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH!  I just figured out how to reply!!! Sorry. The above it to Chesire


Haha, no probs, I figured it was me....I was afraid for myself too after I started lol


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have bought three or so mystery boxes and am thinking about Julep.  Aside from the BB cream, are you glad that you have this sub?  Also, do you choose which box you get each month or is that only for the first one?  Are the rest of the boxes random?  Thanks-I appreciate it!


 this is the only subscription box i have and will ever have, honestly. i'm not incredibly wealthy so the portion of income i have to spend on treats for myself only goes so far and even if not, i hate wasting money. subscriptions tend to send samples, foil sized and deluxe sized, as well as maybe one or two products. the 'value' is often based on what is already a pricy product (even if worth it) which is increased further by being the mini size (i.e. plenty of mini mascaras that last barely a week cost $10 at sephora yet $20 for the full one which lasts usually two months for me) so there is less value for the money. with julep, you pick what you want and are then entitled through the program to the secret store where you can pick out products at really good discounts from the retail value. the products you get through this subscription are selected by you and full sized with the option of skipping every month, so it's absolutely ideal as a subscription. except being unable to return things, it's completely risk-free as you can just opt in, getting your first box for free and then skip perpetually until there happens to be something you want (although many of us buy nearly always or every month).  you have four days each month to think about the purchase, and it's exactly that, a purchase, rather than getting shipped random tiny things for the same price. the fact that it's a subscription means you're obligated to log in every month and make a selection or skip (or you'll be charged) but you have the option of getting really incredible deals (twenty bucks a box for at least three products never retailed at less than $14 each) without any commitment. people are freaking out about the dd creme and with the exception of a couple polishes out of the 30 i own, i love all of them and the beauty/skin products i own. also, upgrading to $50-55 dollars each month in total gets you nine polishes plus at least one beauty product.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 3, 2013)

I skip most months with Julep, and this month was supposed to be no different, but I got an email from them that said :

Uh-oh... we're having trouble processing your June Maven payment. Please update your credit card information as soon as possibleâ€”we'd hate for you to miss out on this month's box! Act fast, June Maven Box quantities are limited.

My debit card expires in June and I didn't want the June box anyway, so I just let it be...and now I just got a shipping notification! My default profile is Modern Beauty, so, not only am I being charged for a box I never wanted, I'm getting concealer and DD cream. Not sure how they'd know my skin tone, but I'm also really not a BB/CC/DD cream kind of person, so I'm more than annoyed. :/


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 3, 2013)

ugh i can't visit the facebook page anymore. i can't believe how nasty and just stupid these women are. it's terrifying.

KayEss: i found out that my card was actually fine even though i got that email. it said blank address when i logged in, but then when i went back to check, i saw that my address was actually there yet the main billing screen said it wasn't. you can't get out of being billed and shipped a box unless you receive a confirmation email that you skipped. plus, those emails were sent out after the maven window ended, so even if the glitch didn't happen you still would have been billed and issued a box. hopefully you can cancel it for next month or maybe you got a skip confirmation email before the window ended/before the billing glitch. last resort, hope that the medium shade matches you or a friend with an upcoming bday?


----------



## Lily V (Jun 3, 2013)

speaking of facebook &amp; julep- the online warehouse thing they posted about.  Will we be getting any email notifications about it or is it a facebook-thing only and if you don't use facebook, you're SOL? I'm hoping that we can still order online for it, without having to have a fb account...


----------



## KayEss (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KayEss: i found out that my card was actually fine even though i got that email. it said blank address when i logged in, but then when i went back to check, i saw that my address was actually there yet the main billing screen said it wasn't. you can't get out of being billed and shipped a box unless you receive a confirmation email that you skipped. plus, those emails were sent out after the maven window ended, so even if the glitch didn't happen you still would have been billed and issued a box. hopefully you can cancel it for next month or maybe you got a skip confirmation email before the window ended/before the billing glitch. last resort, hope that the medium shade matches you or a friend with an upcoming bday?


 Hmm, that explains it. I don't know how I missed the email about the window being open this month! I guess it's my fault for not skipping, but I'm still annoyed that even though they said they couldn't charge me they did anyway. My card seems to be working fine still with the 6/13 expiration, so my guess is that it will actually expire at the end of June, in which case I just won't update my info on the Julep site. So I'm going to get the medium shade in the concealer and the DD cream then automatically? Ugh, I have friends that could use dark and I could use the light, but no one that can use medium. What a waste of money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo. The one month where my box is absolutely useless and I don't skip.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 3, 2013)

lexxies22 brings up a question I have on birthday offers. I just received mine, and it was just 200 Jules added to my Account. Not complaining, but am curious if other mavens received this or something different for birthdays?


----------



## kira685 (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone received just the DD cream in the mail? I bought the Face First box and it arrived Saturday, and today I came home to a little box with just the DD cream. I didn't order it, and I haven't been charged for it.. nor was there anything in the box to explain it.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lexxies22 brings up a question I have on birthday offers. I just received mine, and it was just 200 Jules added to my
> 
> Account. Not complaining, but am curious if other mavens received this or something different for birthdays?


 How long before/after your birthday did you get the points?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lexxies22 brings up a question I have on birthday offers. I just received mine, and it was just 200 Jules added to my
> 
> Account. Not complaining, but am curious if other mavens received this or something different for birthdays?


 Oooo... I didn't know they did something for our birthday! Mine is next month!


----------



## jtlf (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received just the DD cream in the mail? I bought the Face First box and it arrived Saturday, and today I came home to a little box with just the DD cream. I didn't order it, and I haven't been charged for it.. nor was there anything in the box to explain it.


 Yes, the same thing happened to me.  I just went back and looked at the shipping notices I've received from Julep and I did actually get two notices referencing the order number for my order of the Face First set.  I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## carabeth87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay I was one that my card didn't go through the first time and I just got my shipping notice for my box! =)


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lexxies22 brings up a question I have on birthday offers. I just received mine, and it was just 200 Jules added to my
> 
> Account. Not complaining, but am curious if other mavens received this or something different for birthdays?


 I got the 200 Jules on my birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lexxies22 brings up a question I have on birthday offers. I just received mine, and it was just 200 Jules added to my
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 4, 2013)

when i signed up/under the rewards page, it mentioned getting jules on your birthday. no free items or anything.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jtlf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, the same thing happened to me.  I just went back and looked at the shipping notices I've received from Julep and I did actually get two notices referencing the order number for my order of the Face First set.  I'm not sure what the deal is.


 I did as well, I got the first shipment which had the full order and then yesterday I got a package with just the DD creme. I looked at the invoice number and it's the same as that of the order I placed and had already received...sounds like a system glitch that someone caused extras to go out


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

aaahhh lol i really wish they gave us more salt water taffy. i ate all of mine already and i want more


----------



## Andi B (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aaahhh lol i really wish they gave us more salt water taffy. i ate all of mine already and i want more


I know, right!?  I always hated the taffy that people would bring me back from their vacations, but this stuff was really good!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got the DD Creme and light and it worked for me.. So glad I didn't go for the medium.. but I can def see what the uproar is all about...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 4, 2013)

I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer. I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 4, 2013)

> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!Â  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer.Â  I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


 It looks really nice! I have similar redness in the cheeks, so I might have to give it a try after all.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 4, 2013)

> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!Â  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer.Â  I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


 It looks really nice! I have similar redness in the cheeks, so I might have to give it a try after all.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks really nice! I have similar redness in the cheeks, so I might have to give it a try after all.


I was pleased, over all!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer. I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


 Looks like you are one of the lucky ones it worked for, it looks very natural on you.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 4, 2013)

I got my Bombshell Maven box today.  I think the DD creme is going to work, but will try it out tomorrow.

My 14-year-old daughter wanted me to post her lovely nails in Raegan and Payton.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Bombshell Maven box today.  I think the DD creme is going to work, but will try it out tomorrow.
> 
> My 14-year-old daughter wanted me to post her lovely nails in Raegan and Payton.


 Awesome!  I love that green. Tell her she has pretty hands!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Bombshell Maven box today.  I think the DD creme is going to work, but will try it out tomorrow.
> 
> My 14-year-old daughter wanted me to post her lovely nails in Raegan and Payton.


Super cute! I love the switch-off between colors!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  I love that green. Tell her she has pretty hands!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Super cute! I love the switch-off between colors!


 Thanks!  You both made my daughter's day!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer. I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


It looks great on you!  I'm on my 3rd day of wearing it, and it's growing on me more.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer. I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


 wow! you look great with it and i'm so surprised that you're the medium shade based on the women they had in the swatch photos. i don't know what everyone's complaining about.

the bottles aren't half empty in the sense that they contain the correct amount of product in too big bottles, kinda like chips in a bag. unless, of course, you got a messed up one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! you look great with it and i'm so surprised that you're the medium shade based on the women they had in the swatch photos. *i don't know what everyone's complaining about. the bottles aren't half empty in the sense that they contain the correct amount of product in too big bottles, kinda like chips in a bag. unless, of course, you got a messed up one. *


 I totally agree with this! I've used it on my face TWICE now, including swatching on hand several times and I can't even tell that I've made a dent in what's inside! It still feels heavy to me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they're just not equally filled then? The tube I have I have to squeeze twice, once to push all the air out and flatten the tube then once with the other hand towards the top to put the product out. Even my missha bb creme which is tiny and I've using for a few months can get it out on the first squeeze. I'm glad y'all got full tubes, but mine does actually feel empty. I think we've all gone through enough tubes of lotion or even toothpaste to know what a half empty tube feels like.


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 4, 2013)

So I just got an email from Julep that the DD creme sold out in light so they aren't sending me a box. I selected my box the day it became available, and I'm pretty mad right now.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 4, 2013)

> So I just got an email from Julep that the DD creme sold out in light so they aren't sending me a box. I selected my box the day it became available, and I'm pretty mad right now.Â


 Yikes, that stinks =(. Which box did you select? I still haven't received my shipping notice for the modern beauty box, and I have a feeling I may be in the same boat.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 4, 2013)

> Yikes, that stinks =(. Which box did you select? I still haven't received my shipping notice for the modern beauty box, and I have a feeling I may be in the same boat.


 Yep, just checked my inbox =(. I hope I still get the add ons, bunny and nan looked awesome...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they're just not equally filled then? The tube I have I have to squeeze twice, once to push all the air out and flatten the tube then once with the other hand towards the top to put the product out. Even my missha bb creme which is tiny and I've using for a few months can get it out on the first squeeze. I'm glad y'all got full tubes, but mine does actually feel empty. I think we've all gone through enough tubes of lotion or even toothpaste to know what a half empty tube feels like.


My tube is half empty as well, but I think that's the correct amount.  The bottles are much larger than the 1 oz. inside of them.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got an email from Julep that the DD creme sold out in light so they aren't sending me a box. I selected my box the day it became available, and I'm pretty mad right now.


That does suck.  Sephora just did something similar to me with some items from their sale section.  Their item tracking system must not be real time or something.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with this! I've used it on my face TWICE now, including swatching on hand several times and I can't even tell that I've made a dent in what's inside! It still feels heavy to me!





> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! you look great with it and i'm so surprised that you're the medium shade based on the women they had in the swatch photos. i don't know what everyone's complaining about.
> 
> the bottles aren't half empty in the sense that they contain the correct amount of product in too big bottles, kinda like chips in a bag. unless, of course, you got a messed up one.


 I think my concealer is definitely not the .3 oz it claims to be.  I think it just has a few more uses.  It's extremely light and a lot of air blows out when I squeeze-- time will tell!  I do like the products.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Bombshell Maven box today.  I think the DD creme is going to work, but will try it out tomorrow.
> 
> My 14-year-old daughter wanted me to post her lovely nails in Raegan and Payton.


 So pretty, love the colors!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 5, 2013)

> So I just got an email from Julep that the DD creme sold out in light so they aren't sending me a box. I selected my box the day it became available, and I'm pretty mad right now.Â


 I emailed them at the end of May and only got a response last night, saying that the light DD cream sold out and I could order the It Girl box. Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## libedon (Jun 5, 2013)

So, I received the infamous "there's been a problem with your account billing" email this month. I had ordered the Boho glam box and added on two polishes. I selected the "light" shade of DD creme, but it's June and I still hadn't received an email about shipping. I sent two emails through their website and called two times before being able to reach customer service. When I talked to Alex on the phone, she told me that because they had run out of the light DD creme and decided to not restock it, I could either skip the box this month, switch to the It Girl box or receive the box and switch to the medium DD creme. I'm pretty sure the medium DD creme would be too dark for my skin, so I asked her if I could still receive the polishes I had selected for the month, just no DD creme. She talked to her supervisor and I was able to receive four polishes for $4.99 a piece for a total of $19.96 for my Maven box. 

My one frustration is that there was absolutely no communication on their part - she told me that they've made the decision to not restock the light DD creme and to not send out an email about it. If I wouldn't have called them, I don't think I would have gotten my box at all.

Long story short, if you're having issues this month, call them, be nice, and ask for what you want. They'll try their best to help you.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 5, 2013)

did you guys have billing issues? i can imagine that they might have put orders with billing issues on the back burner, selling as many cremes as possible in the mean time before women logged in to correct their info.

(to the other two who were told the creme was sold out)


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received the infamous "there's been a problem with your account billing" email this month. I had ordered the Boho glam box and added on two polishes. I selected the "light" shade of DD creme, but it's June and I still hadn't received an email about shipping. I sent two emails through their website and called two times before being able to reach customer service. When I talked to Alex on the phone, she told me that because they had run out of the light DD creme and decided to not restock it, I could either skip the box this month, switch to the It Girl box or receive the box and switch to the medium DD creme. I'm pretty sure the medium DD creme would be too dark for my skin, so I asked her if I could still receive the polishes I had selected for the month, just no DD creme. She talked to her supervisor and I was able to receive four polishes for $4.99 a piece for a total of $19.96 for my Maven box.
> 
> ...


 i definitely agree it would be helpful for mass emails to be sent out, but i bet there's no way for the system (i've never seen it in places i've worked) where emails could go out specifically to people with the light creme selection, initial billing issue, and corrected billing issue. it seems like it's an automatic thing that orders are placed electronically and then they slap labels on them; an order technically doesn't get placed if it's out of stock when the billing issue is corrected, submitting a new order. all suspected, of course, but when i worked at the y, for example, there are several membership types and then even more class/program registrations so sometimes billing issues occurred and people would inquire about not being contacted.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received the infamous "there's been a problem with your account billing" email this month. I had ordered the Boho glam box and added on two polishes. I selected the "light" shade of DD creme, but it's June and I still hadn't received an email about shipping. I sent two emails through their website and called two times before being able to reach customer service. When I talked to Alex on the phone, she told me that because they had run out of the light DD creme and decided to not restock it, I could either skip the box this month, switch to the It Girl box or receive the box and switch to the medium DD creme. I'm pretty sure the medium DD creme would be too dark for my skin, so I asked her if I could still receive the polishes I had selected for the month, just no DD creme. She talked to her supervisor and I was able to receive four polishes for $4.99 a piece for a total of $19.96 for my Maven box.
> 
> ...


 Not going to re-stock it?! WTH?!


----------



## libedon (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i definitely agree it would be helpful for mass emails to be sent out, but i bet there's no way for the system (i've never seen it in places i've worked) where emails could go out specifically to people with the light creme selection, initial billing issue, and corrected billing issue. it seems like it's an automatic thing that orders are placed electronically and then they slap labels on them; an order technically doesn't get placed if it's out of stock when the billing issue is corrected, submitting a new order. all suspected, of course, but when i worked at the y, for example, there are several membership types and then even more class/program registrations so sometimes billing issues occurred and people would inquire about not being contacted.


 I don't expect everyone to have the same problem I had, that's definitely an individual problem/perfect storm. I just don't think they should place the burden of contact on the customer when they've made a mistake. I do know that she was able to see that I had selected the Light DD Creme option, and that's why they weren't going to send a box (even if the billing issue wasn't there), so I'm sure there's a way for them to contact the people who selected the light DD creme option.


----------



## libedon (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not going to re-stock it?! WTH?!


 Yep. I think they're trying to figure out how to say they goofed without having to say it. But she was clear, it's gone and it's not coming back.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I think they're trying to figure out how to say they goofed without having to say it. But she was clear, it's gone and it's not coming back.


 uuhhhhh, seriously??  Wow, well i hope my mom doesn't fall in love w/ the modern beauty box I sent her- because once she uses up the DD, there's no re-ordering, ever?  (or maybe it won't come back till they've corrected the issues, expanded the shade range...maybe???)


----------



## Squidling (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have worn the DD Creme and Concealer for two days now, and I actually like it!  I chose medium for the Creme and light for the concealer. I am VERY disappointed in the half-empty bottles though.


 This really looks great on you! I'm a little miffed tat I didn't opt for the concealer, maybe I would have had better results.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I think they're trying to figure out how to say they goofed without having to say it. But she was clear, it's gone and it's not coming back.


Wait.....WHAT?! That's just a load of bologna right there


----------



## sherbert (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received the infamous "there's been a problem with your account billing" email this month. I had ordered the Boho glam box and added on two polishes. I selected the "light" shade of DD creme, but it's June and I still hadn't received an email about shipping. I sent two emails through their website and called two times before being able to reach customer service. When I talked to Alex on the phone, she told me that because they had run out of the light DD creme and decided to not restock it, I could either skip the box this month, switch to the It Girl box or receive the box and switch to the medium DD creme. I'm pretty sure the medium DD creme would be too dark for my skin, so I asked her if I could still receive the polishes I had selected for the month, just no DD creme. She talked to her supervisor and I was able to receive four polishes for $4.99 a piece for a total of $19.96 for my Maven box.
> 
> ...


 What the WHAT? That's insane.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received the infamous "there's been a problem with your account billing" email this month. I had ordered the Boho glam box and added on two polishes. I selected the "light" shade of DD creme, but it's June and I still hadn't received an email about shipping. I sent two emails through their website and called two times before being able to reach customer service. When I talked to Alex on the phone, she told me that because they had run out of the light DD creme and decided to not restock it, I could either skip the box this month, switch to the It Girl box or receive the box and switch to the medium DD creme. I'm pretty sure the medium DD creme would be too dark for my skin, so I asked her if I could still receive the polishes I had selected for the month, just no DD creme. She talked to her supervisor and I was able to receive four polishes for $4.99 a piece for a total of $19.96 for my Maven box.
> 
> ...


 
I ... just... wow. How can you have something on the website as available, but not have enough product to fulfill Maven boxes that were selected on the first day?!?!?

Sounds like they underestimated this product launch on so many levels and won't admit that they goofed up but good. Another reason to stick with what they're good at and introduce beauty products slowly.


----------



## FrostKitty (Jun 5, 2013)

My Julep Maven Box arrived today - delivered by the Zombie USPS Hag who waited while I opened the box because she wanted to see the colors.   I used my Reward points to add on a couple of polishes. 



The Maven Bombshell Box 



My Add-Ons



Swatches of the Bombshell colors and my add on purchases.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 5, 2013)

I was also one of the people who had billing issues &amp; have been waiting patiently for my shipping email. I finally got the email stating they were out of the light DD cream &amp; that I was being refunded &amp; would not get my box for this month. I was fine &amp; dandy with that until I remembered I spent all my Jules on that cool (expensive) brush to go with my DD cream. Today I got the add-on brush without getting a shipping email for it! I was hoping to call &amp; cancel the brush since I wasn't getting the DD cream since I got the "you're not getting your box" email this morning. Too late. I'm thinking about calling &amp; asking if I can send the brush back so I can get my Jules back to use next month on something I will actually like/use. However I know they are bombarded with craziness right now &amp; don't want to add to their stress. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I think they're trying to figure out how to say they goofed without having to say it. But she was clear, it's gone and it's not coming back.


Interesting!  Guess all the press they did announcing the first ever DD cream was a bit premature....


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This really looks great on you! I'm a little miffed tat I didn't opt for the concealer, maybe I would have had better results.


 The concealer made all the difference, didn't it?  The lasting power, however, wasn't the greatest.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 5, 2013)

They're already discontinuing the DD cream?? Wow... I don't even know what to say to that lol

As for their customer service... yeah, they're totally overwhelmed. I emailed them early last week about not receiving my May Jules, and the next day I had been credited twice for them. Today I get a response stating that I did receive the Jules and how to identify them as the May ones.. as if they had always been in there and I'm just dumb lol.. I guess maybe it's different people who credited the Jules and replied to the email?

I also emailed them about receiving the extra DD cream - just because I'd rather send it back, rather than seeing a charge show up for it later because I kept it. I don't like it enough to want a back up. Have any of the other ladies who received the extra DD cream communicate with Julep about it?


----------



## libedon (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was also one of the people who had billing issues &amp; have been waiting patiently for my shipping email. I finally got the email stating they were out of the light DD cream &amp; that I was being refunded &amp; would not get my box for this month. I was fine &amp; dandy with that until I remembered I spent all my Jules on that cool (expensive) brush to go with my DD cream. Today I got the add-on brush without getting a shipping email for it! I was hoping to call &amp; cancel the brush since I wasn't getting the DD cream since I got the "you're not getting your box" email this morning. Too late. I'm thinking about calling &amp; asking if I can send the brush back so I can get my Jules back to use next month on something I will actually like/use. However I know they are bombarded with craziness right now &amp; don't want to add to their stress. Decisions decisions.


 Wow. I think it's crazy that because they couldn't fulfill one part of the box, they cancelled it all together. Why not send an extra polish or give some extra jules to make up for it rather than not send it at all? I know there are lots of shipping logistics that I don't have my thumb on, but it seems weird that they just wouldn't send it. At least you got an email though. I'd want to send the brush back for the non-existent DD creme too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm actually beginning to wonder if the DD creme was underfilled. I've seen a few FB posts where girls say theirs was completely filled. Hmmm.. either way, this month is a mess for Julep.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm actually beginning to wonder if the DD creme was underfilled. I've seen a few FB posts where girls say theirs was completely filled. Hmmm.. either way, this month is a mess for Julep.


It will be interesting to see if they address this in any official capacity.  Maybe they need to find a new PLM (I just finished reading the Starlooks thread).  I wonder who they are using?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> It will be interesting to see if they address this in any official capacity.Â  Maybe they need to find a new PLM (I just finished reading the Starlooks thread).Â  I wonder who they are using?


 Interesting, that's a good q. I just saw a pic I'm a FB group I'm I'm and the girl's barely squished the tube and product's flowing out. Lots of disgruntled comments after. .yikes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm actually beginning to wonder if the DD creme was underfilled. I've seen a few FB posts where girls say theirs was completely filled. Hmmm.. either way, this month is a mess for Julep.


It is VERY strange. Like mine for example....completely filled...I've used it quite a few times and I can't even tell that I've made a dent in it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> It is VERY strange. Like mine for example....completely filled...I've used it quite a few times and I can't even tell that I've made a dent in it!


 I'm agreeing with Lulubelle, maybe it's a problem with their PLM. Some get full tubes with good colors and others received half empty, orange colors. Either way, Julep probably should've tested these out further before releasing them to subbers.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, mine was not full. It weighs less than a travel sized missha I've using on and off for a couple of months now. I just don't see a point in complaining because I highly doubt julep is going to do much to fix it :/I'm ready for next month's theme already lol


----------



## sldb (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm agreeing with Lulubelle, maybe it's a problem with their PLM. Some get full tubes with good colors and others received half empty, orange colors. Either way, Julep probably should've tested these out further before releasing them to subbers.


They definitely need a new PLM! I wonder if it is the same one that produced the lipsticks, because those seemed to be decent quality. Totally different kinds of makeup, though, I know.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is VERY strange. Like mine for example....completely filled...I've used it quite a few times and I can't even tell that I've made a dent in it!





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, mine was not full. It weighs less than a travel sized missha I've using on and off for a couple of months now. I just don't see a point in complaining because I highly doubt julep is going to do much to fix it :/I'm ready for next month's theme already lol


 Mine definitely isn't full - it's at least half air. But I don't have a scale, and I'm not going to get one just to weight it. That's where this is all iffy because most of us can't confirm that it is under weight, so Julep doesn't have to do anything about it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm agreeing with Lulubelle, maybe it's a problem with their PLM. Some get full tubes with good colors and others received half empty, orange colors. Either way, Julep probably should've tested these out further before releasing them to subbers.


Absolutely! It's like they got too excited way too fast about coming out with a new, exciting product. I honestly don't think CC creams have been out long enough to begin to need to go into DD cream!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2013)

Honestly this is why I jump the Julep ship most months. I just don't feel the need to try any of their "new" beauty products when there are established brands who do those products better. They held my interest more when they stuck to manicure/pedicure things.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 5, 2013)

> Honestly this is why I jump the Julep ship most months. I just don't feel the need to try any of their "new" beauty products when there are established brands who do those products better. They held my interest more when they stuck to manicure/pedicure things.


 ^^^This!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Honestly this is why I jump the Julep ship most months. I just don't feel the need to try any of their "new" beauty products when there are established brands who do those products better. They held my interest more when they stuck to manicure/pedicure things.


 in fairness to them, last month's theme was pretty kickin'. Though they've really got to get their act together. The boxes that were oos last month but were available in intro boxes are in the maven exclusives section of the store now. So clearly they had more boxes, they just were cautious (which isn't bad thou). Just, julep is a point where they seem like they might be alienating their dedicated fans/subscribers at the risk of growing larger more w quickly. The thing is there's always going to be a portion of people who take the first box and don't come back. Julep needs to be more careful about passing off people they're already making money from


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahhh I'm still waiting on my upgrade box that is apparently lost in the mail. I have to test out the DD creme for myself to see what all the fuss is about!

I am surprised Julep hasn't really publicly addressed all the issues this month yet. Seems like there are an awfully lot of upset Mavens (more than usual!).


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was also one of the people who had billing issues &amp; have been waiting patiently for my shipping email. I finally got the email stating they were out of the light DD cream &amp; that I was being refunded &amp; would not get my box for this month. I was fine &amp; dandy with that until I remembered I spent all my Jules on that cool (expensive) brush to go with my DD cream. Today I got the add-on brush without getting a shipping email for it! I was hoping to call &amp; cancel the brush since I wasn't getting the DD cream since I got the "you're not getting your box" email this morning. Too late. I'm thinking about calling &amp; asking if I can send the brush back so I can get my Jules back to use next month on something I will actually like/use. However I know they are bombarded with craziness right now &amp; don't want to add to their stress. Decisions decisions.


 I would call/email them about it and explain that the only reason you got the brush was for the DD cream and since you don't have the cream, the brush is not very useful. They should have asked you if you still wanted the brush even though they ran out of the cream. Them being bombarded with craziness is no excuse to address a problem on their part that you need resolution for.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in fairness to them, last month's theme was pretty kickin'. Though they've really got to get their act together. The boxes that were oos last month but were available in intro boxes are in the maven exclusives section of the store now. So clearly they had more boxes, they just were cautious (which isn't bad thou). Just, julep is a point where they seem like they might be alienating their dedicated fans/subscribers at the risk of growing larger more w quickly. The thing is there's always going to be a portion of people who take the first box and don't come back. Julep needs to be more careful about passing off people they're already making money from


 Oh definitely. Last month was killer, which was why it was the first time in a while that I actually subbed. I felt like they were on point with the colors and weren't too ambitious with the products. I think they'll learn from this month's fiasco, though. They seem to be good about listening.


----------



## FrostKitty (Jun 5, 2013)

> I'm actually beginning to wonder if the DD creme was underfilled. I've seen a few FB posts where girls say theirs was completely filled. Hmmm.. either way, this month is a mess for Julep.


 Mine was definitely underfilled - I thought it was a deluxe sample until I read posts ...


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 5, 2013)

My bottle weighs what it is suppose to but it feels half empty. I filmed an unboxing video for my channel and I couldn't get any to come out.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Absolutely! It's like they got too excited way too fast about coming out with a new, exciting product. I honestly don't think CC creams have been out long enough to begin to need to go into DD cream!


 Especially with the DD standing for "Dynamic Do-all."  That gave me a laugh!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm agreeing with Lulubelle, maybe it's a problem with their PLM. Some get full tubes with good colors and others received half empty, orange colors. Either way, Julep probably should've tested these out further before releasing them to subbers.


 Forgive my ignorance, but what is PLM?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what is PLM?


Private Label Manufacturers




  *- Private label* products or services are typically those manufactured or provided by one company for offer under another company's brand.

Basically they make the products, and a company slaps their label on it!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Maven Box arrived today - delivered by the Zombie USPS Hag who waited while I opened the box because she wanted to see the colors.   I used my Reward points to add on a couple of polishes.
> 
> ...


 LOL I can't believe your mail lady wanted to wait and watch you open your box.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really curious as to how Julep will remedy the issue and "make amends" with their customers. This kind of error could be a major blow to their customer base.


----------



## hiheather (Jun 5, 2013)

After reading these last few pages I'm glad my CC was having issues and never went through. I have a CC product I love already that is a simple trip down the road. It is insane they won't be restocking the DD creme. After all the hoopla they gave it, I'd expect them to make it a top seller. Or pretend it is at least.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Private Label Manufacturers
> ...


 Ah, thank you!  I can see how that could definitely effect quality control.  Well, good-bye Dynamic Do-all cream--- it was nice getting to know you!


----------



## jallu (Jun 6, 2013)

Does this PLM thing mean that Julep doesn't actually develop their own products? I take the explaination of a PLM to mean the PLM develops the products then finds a company (like Julep) that is willing to market the product under their brand. If that's the case, I guess Julep got fooled by this product just like the rest of us did.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok....I just put on Bunny and there's one thing I want to know....who stole the fine gold shimmer???? Hmmmm? Where's the little shimmer elf who has magically made it disappear cause I am staring at it from ALL angles and it is GONE lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok....I just put on Bunny and there's one thing I want to know....who stole the fine gold shimmer???? Hmmmm? Where's the little shimmer elf who has magically made it disappear cause I am staring at it from ALL angles and it is GONE lol


 That has been the general consensus from everyone that has tried it. Apparently the glitter is hiding under the polish. You'll find it when you go to remove it.


----------



## jallu (Jun 6, 2013)

*disregard post* was looking at the wrong product.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL i would bet someone a month's box that the light DD will actually end up available in the maven exclusives box a few weeks from now or in their shop, randomly for a short time.

That just seems to be how they roll...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm 3 new mystery boxes, do I dare? You get your choice between Laguna Beach (trendy, vibrant and fun), Hamtons (classic, preppy and glam) and Miami (glitzy, bold and energetic). At least they have a better description this time.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm 3 new mystery boxes, do I dare? You get your choice between Laguna Beach (trendy, vibrant and fun), Hamtons (classic, preppy and glam) and Miami (glitzy, bold and energetic). At least they have a better description this time.


I'm SO SO tempted but I need to resist. I'm saving up for some indie polishes. Plus I'll probably end up with a few dupes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm 3 new mystery boxes, do I dare? You get your choice between Laguna Beach (trendy, vibrant and fun), Hamtons (classic, preppy and glam) and Miami (glitzy, bold and energetic). At least they have a better description this time.


 I am such a sucker for the mystery boxes. 



 I want all three but I can't afford that much right now so I went with Miami.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm SO SO tempted but I need to resist. I'm saving up for some indie polishes. Plus I'll probably end up with a few dupes.


Yeah same here.  At first I was all OOoo



a mystery box, then I remembered how I sad I've been every time I opened one of them in the last 6 months! LOL Plus I just signed up for 2 indie polish subs which I am way more excited for.  My predictions for these boxes is that Laguna Beach = neon collection, Miami = brights collection/glitters, and Hamptons = this month/Paris collection.  I know there will be older colors too, but I think it will be along those lines.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah same here.Â  At first I was all OOoo




a mystery box, then I remembered how I sad I've been every time I opened one of them in the last 6 months! LOL Plus I just signed up for 2 indie polish subs which I am way more excited for.Â  My predictions for these boxes is that Laguna Beach = neon collection, Miami = brights collection/glitters, and Hamptons = this month/Paris collection.Â  I know there will be older colors too, but I think it will be along those lines.


I need to check out those indie polish subs. But I think your prediction sounds about right. Technically they didn't mention that there would be any new polishes.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 6, 2013)

I figured I would pass on all three of these since they aren't including mystery colors or a set number of polishes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

These really are a true mystery, aren't they? They provided almost no information on what to expect.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

> Yeah same here.Â  At first I was all OOoo :icon_eek: a mystery box, then I remembered how I sad I've been every time I opened one of them in the last 6 months! LOL Plus I just signed up for 2 indie polish subs which I am way more excited for.Â  My predictions for these boxes is that Laguna Beach = neon collection, Miami = brights collection/glitters, and Hamptons = this month/Paris collection.Â  I know there will be older colors too, but I think it will be along those lines.


 I've only heard of one, which others are there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Starlet (Jun 6, 2013)

> I've only heard of one, which others are there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The 2 I know of are from Glitter Daze and Glitter Guilty. But I was on ETSY last night and there are definitely some other brands that don't do sub boxes but look really fun to try as well.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really curious as to how Julep will remedy the issue and "make amends" with their customers. This kind of error could be a major blow to their customer base.


They could "gift" us some Jules.  Any token to show they are taking customer complaints into account goes a long way, IMO.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does this PLM thing mean that Julep doesn't actually develop their own products? I take the explaination of a PLM to mean the PLM develops the products then finds a company (like Julep) that is willing to market the product under their brand. If that's the case, I guess Julep got fooled by this product just like the rest of us did.


Based on my understanding from reading the Starlooks threat, a PLM would be an independent lab that develops products.  Different companies would come to the PLM to select what products they are interested in carrying under their own label.  Apparently, it is possible to tweak product formulas if a company so desires, in order to make their products more unique.  Or, they can go with the stock products and just slap their packaging and label on.  It's feasible that Julep is quite involved in the formulation process, but I doubt we will ever know for sure. 

It appears to be standard operating procedure for start up companies who cannot afford their own private lab to use a PLM, unlike the big corporations who have their own (Estee Lauder, L'Oreal).  Unless Julep decided to use their $10m equity funding to start their own lab, in which case they are obviously still ironing out the bugs.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only heard of one, which others are there?





> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 2 I know of are from Glitter Daze and Glitter Guilty.
> 
> But I was on ETSY last night and there are definitely some other brands that don't do sub boxes but look really fun to try as well.


 Yep these 2.  The Glitter Daze sub launches with the June box, I believe.  I didnt make the cut off so I will be getting my first boxes for both in July.

I'm all for mystery boxes from Julep (theoretically, anyway) but it kind of bugs me that they are doing 10 things at once.  I mean, there's no way the could've spent much time curating the mystery boxes while they were busy with the DD/concealer launch.  Now with all the backlash issues they are working through, I hope they dont just throw them together to divert people's attention but I just have a bad feeling about it.  Hopefully I'm wrong and they will be great boxes because they do sound really fun and I'm happy that they are including some grand prizes again!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only heard of one, which others are there?


 Teehee not to enable, but someone posted about a new sub called GlitterDaze, and then I poked around and found a few more that haven't been mentioned:

http://glitterdazenp.com/subscription-box (pick your level?)

http://www.pistolpolish.com/ ($17.99 per month for 2 polishes)

http://www.colormemonthly.com/ ($7 per month for 1 polish)

http://www.glitterguilty.com/my-subscription/ ($15.99 for 1 full size, 1 mini, + 1 treat. FS polish in their shop is $8)


----------



## Lily V (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah same here.  At first I was all OOoo
> ...


 oooh, I'm so conflicted about the mystery boxes! I love the idea, but it also seems like a big risk (I dont want dupes!) though on the other hand, I've only been a maven for 2 months, so I dont have _too_ many polishes from them, so what are the odds of getting dupes? (with my luck, probably would get all dupes, ha!!)  I wish they would have given a little bit more info to guess with (though, I would say if miami would be really be brights &amp; glitters, I could be very happy with it... but then again, no "new" colors either it sounds like)  arrggghhh!  Decisions!   and like someone else pointed out, how well curated could the mystery boxes be, if they had their focus all on this other stuff, with the launch (&amp; now fail) of the DD??

Dangit!  Someone else make up my mind for me!!  hahahahhaha!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just putting it out there it might be worth it to wait for the warehouse sale. According to this old MuT thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131205/julep-warehouse-sale) most of the polishes seem to be $3-5 and products like $6+? If it's anything close to their on-site sale, it's probably a better deal. We'll all see I guess XD

Also, the mystery box came super early this month, or is it just me? I guess they're trying to distract people from the disastuh that is the DD creme


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just putting it out there it might be worth it to wait for the warehouse sale. According to this old MuT thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131205/julep-warehouse-sale) most of the polishes seem to be $3-5 and products like $6+? If it's anything close to their on-site sale, it's probably a better deal. We'll all see I guess XD
> 
> *Also, the mystery box came super early this month, or is it just me? I guess they're trying to distract people from the disastuh that is the DD creme*


 I'm totally feeling this too....and WAREHOUSE SALE! Yaaaaay! (Even though I just bought a ridiculous amount of polishes that I literally did this -&gt;



to five minutes ago and I really don't need more, but I love a good sale and I'm going to hush now because trying to convince myself not to get excited about this is not going to work....ok....thanks



)


----------



## kira685 (Jun 6, 2013)

The PMSing pessimist in me says these mystery boxes are probably a last ditch effort to get rid of polishes before the warehouse sale


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Maven Box arrived today - delivered by the Zombie USPS Hag who waited while I opened the box because she wanted to see the colors.   I used my Reward points to add on a couple of polishes.
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a bit creepy that your mail lady waited I would have felt all sorts of uncomfortable.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's a bit creepy that your mail lady waited I would have felt all sorts of uncomfortable.


You know what would have been priceless?....FrostKitty, you should have backed up slowly back through your doorway and closed the door in slow motion while not breaking eye contact with her the whole time...like this:


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am still waiting on my June box and I am excited for the polishes but I don't know what to expect from the DD cream. Also I skipped the last mystery box which seemed to be a good one but I don't know what to do about this one I have a bloomspot certificate that I need to use so  I could buy all 3 boxes for an extra $10 or I can wait until the warehouse sale.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

??? The mystery boxes are $25 now though, so you'd only get 2.... Price increase sucks. But I guess that's how they're discouraging people from skipping the monthly boxes


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 6, 2013)

the thing i don't understand and keep hearing is that people are weighing their half empty bottles and they weigh the correct amount. 'half empty' has NOTHING to do with the the product amount and does not matter, is not a fault of julep's, is not a problem, etc etc etc. if there are true inconsistencies, that's an issue. as for people saying 'empty' and 'full', it still doesn't actually standardize an amount. if i bought an 0.11oz concealer, obviously it's going to look like very little and empty to someone who doesn't understand that  products often come in bigger bottles (i.e. julep's foot scrub was 'half empty' when i got it). it's like other bottles: i thought i was completely out of laura mercier's stuff but there was so much in the bottle that i returned my repurchase after realizing it. 

i feel like people didn't swatch their cremes out to see how truly they will fit pale people and are not orange as well as thinking a half filled bottle means they got half the product. it's driving me nuts.

as for mystery boxes, i'm excited and might jump in for the first time ever!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the thing i don't understand and keep hearing is that people are weighing their half empty bottles and they weigh the correct amount. 'half empty' has NOTHING to do with the the product amount and does not matter, is not a fault of julep's, is not a problem, etc etc etc. if there are true inconsistencies, that's an issue. as for people saying 'empty' and 'full', it still doesn't actually standardize an amount. if i bought an 0.11oz concealer, obviously it's going to look like very little and empty to someone who doesn't understand that  products often come in bigger bottles (i.e. julep's foot scrub was 'half empty' when i got it). it's like other bottles: i thought i was completely out of laura mercier's stuff but there was so much in the bottle that i returned my repurchase after realizing it.
> 
> ...


 Sure, but the issue people and Julep now have is that many are commenting they received FULLY filled bottles and others half.. so Julep needs to figure out and come up with a reply as to why. Never mind the fact that there are ladies posting their orders are being cancelled because Julep no longer has the inventory. It's a mess..either way you cut it. There are PR issues for Julep to address this month.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 6, 2013)

> You know what would have been priceless?....FrostKitty, you should have backed up slowly back through your doorway and closed the door in slow motion while not breaking eye contact with her the whole time...like this: :bigeyes2:


 Hah! Now the four year old wants to know why I'm laughing. No way to explain this one deary!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sure, but the issue people and Julep now have is that many are commenting they received FULLY filled bottles and others half.. so Julep needs to figure out and come up with a reply as to why. Never mind the fact that there are ladies posting their orders are being cancelled because Julep no longer has the inventory. It's a mess..either way you cut it. There are PR issues for Julep to address this month.


 Yes, definitely.  There is a considerable difference in weight between my DD Concealer and my mom's.  We used her Weight Watcher's food scale!   I kinda feel bad for Julep... this is a disaster.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ??? The mystery boxes are $25 now though, so you'd only get 2.... Price increase sucks. But I guess that's how they're discouraging people from skipping the monthly boxes


 Sorry forgot to add I have a gift card from them too so with the blomspot coupon and the gift card I would only need to pay $10. Im not sure if I should hold out for the warehouse sale.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Sorry forgot to add I have a gift card from them too so with the blomspot coupon and the gift card I would only need to pay $10. Im not sure if I should hold out for the warehouse sale.


 OOOH LOL. that makes more sense. Hm well they usually do a final call for mystery boxes. Since apparently they're already being shipped out you could wait to see what they're like. Undoubtedly people will post box spoilers before julep stops selling them. Tho speaking of shipping, my secret store order "shipped" out on Monday, but the tracking hasn't loaded much less moved. It's been 3 days now :/ I emailed them but they're probably backlogged and won't even get to reply until next week argh


----------



## jallu (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tho speaking of shipping, my secret store order "shipped" out on Monday, but the tracking hasn't loaded much less moved. It's been 3 days now :/ I emailed them but they're probably backlogged and won't even get to reply until next week argh


 I had 3 Julep shipments at the end of May (hair pins they missed in my May box, June box and June add-ons) and all 3 are still showing "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on the date they were shipped, with no other updates.... and they've all arrived in my mail box with no issue. It's USPS that's the problem.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 6, 2013)

My secret store purchase arrived today.  There is just no rhyme or reason with the USPS, it seems.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 6, 2013)

There is also no rhyme or reason to Julep's emails, as I just got one saying "last chance to shop the Secret Store" (which is closed when I click on it), and I didn't get one about the Mystery Boxes.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOH LOL. that makes more sense.
> 
> ...


 My tracking for the secret store was the same way.  It finally updated today.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they not restocking the DD Creme at ALL or just not restocking the light.  I thought maybe they weren't restocking they light because they were going to make it "lighter"... Just a thought?

With Bunny.. I can see the gold flecks.. but it doesn't look like shimmer or glitter.  It looks more like a very muted popcorn jelly belly jelly bean...

I hate that flavor...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jun 6, 2013)

I did Modern Beauty this month and am actually pretty happy with both the DD cream and concealer.  For the record, I am extremely pale but the light shade did work out for me - the concealer is a little too yellow for my cool-toned complexion, but that means its great for my under eye circles!

HOWEVER....  I think my concealer tube is really underfilled.  I understand .11oz is not much at all, but compared with some of my other sample tubes of similar amounts I still think I got stiffed.  I've just used tiny dots (it's pretty heavily pigmented) every day this week under my eyes, and even the first time I used it I had to sqeeeeeeeeze just to get a bit out.  At this rate I won't have any left within two weeks.  I'm going to email Julep, but might wait another day for the hubaloo to die down.  I'm just going to specifically request either a replacement tube or two polishes if the concealer is unavailable.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sure, but the issue people and Julep now have is that many are commenting they received FULLY filled bottles and others half.. so Julep needs to figure out and come up with a reply as to why. Never mind the fact that there are ladies posting their orders are being cancelled because Julep no longer has the inventory. It's a mess..either way you cut it. There are PR issues for Julep to address this month.


 it seemed like everyone saying that their orders were cancelled due to inventory had a billing issue, so that means an order wasn't placed and then julep had the ability to sell more DD cremes until those were corrected, in which case the orders couldn't be placed.

also, someone posted their predictions about the mystery boxes that one would be brights and one would be neons, but the neon collection was called the brights collection. just confused but they seem like fair predictions. i am going to skip on the mystery box since the sale is happening and the 20th is only two weeks away.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2013)

I was hoping people was exaggerating about how little the concealer bottles are filled, but YIKES. It took some pretty creative squeezing to get any out and even then, it was just a tiny bit with air. I'd have to cut the tube to get anything else out of it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the thing i don't understand and keep hearing is that people are weighing their half empty bottles and they weigh the correct amount. 'half empty' has NOTHING to do with the the product amount and does not matter, is not a fault of julep's, is not a problem, etc etc etc. if there are true inconsistencies, that's an issue. as for people saying 'empty' and 'full', it still doesn't actually standardize an amount. if i bought an 0.11oz concealer, obviously it's going to look like very little and empty to someone who doesn't understand that  products often come in bigger bottles (i.e. julep's foot scrub was 'half empty' when i got it). it's like other bottles: i thought i was completely out of laura mercier's stuff but there was so much in the bottle that i returned my repurchase after realizing it.
> 
> ...


 I understand your point, and to some extent I think you're correct.  There are a lot of people complaining half full that got 1 oz of product.  But as a few others said, the consistency of the products was off.  Mine was half full---half of the labeled 1 oz, I weighed it.  So again lots of people saying half full, mean half full, not just compared to the bottle. And you can't really argue an empty concealer tube-checked with the top cut off..or nearly empty. Most had nothing close to the .11 oz of product, at least for the medium.

I think there were lots of problems with consistency between the shades too.  I haven't heard anything about the medium-dark or dark shades anywhere yet, so just speaking of light and medium, they are really two different products. 

Judging from the majority, the light cream seemed to have the least amount of problems for color/blending.  Most say it was super sheer, almost watery, and a good portion of people say they received the correct amount.

However, the medium was more thick in texture, harder to blend out, waay more orange than it should have been, and from what I've read, had the most cases of "wrong amounts" complaints.  This color option for concealer was also thick and dry/crumbly for many.  Some medium DD creams blended fine, but lots were truly orange. I'm SO yellow toned, I could be big birds cousin. I'm many times asked if I'm sick with jaundice I'm so yellow. My particular tube of bb cream made me into an Ompa Loompa.  There was no yellow in mine really.  The problem is all the tubes aren't consistent.  After reading everything online I've found, it sounds like each color had multiple batches produced, and some were okay, the others major problems.

To me it sounds like a manufacturing problem, not Julep deliberately ripping people off.  But then again, they wont admit fault really either, or pawn it off on another.  Which makes it weird to many people. 

I think quality control missed the mark for these two product launches, and they should have had everything perfected before releasing it with the claims they made.  Live and learn though. 

----

For anybody interested.. I also finally got a response back from customer service.  I sent a long email, with all my thoughts of the company as of late.  Nothing nasty or bitter, but I was brutally honest.  I gave a few suggestions from a customers point of view, and I asked if they'd be kind enough to relay my email to the higher ups, etc.

All I asked for for "compensation" for the bad box I received was my points I spent on it back. 

The response I got was a thank you from the agent, for not taking things out personally on customer service. A thank you for the complete honesty, and as requested my thoughts will gladly be sent to the management/etc.  A thank you for still wanting to be a maven and sticking through this. And that they would be pleased to offer my 2000 points back as an acceptance of apology from Julep, and that they should be in by end of today.

This is all a condensed version of what they said of course, but I'm happy with the response I got.  They noted something on each section of topic I wrote about, didn't give a robotic or uncaring response on anything, and I got the outcome I wanted--- My points back, so I can spend them again, using real money to buy more as well, lol.

While I'd personally like if Julep at least acknowledged the mistakes or pawned them off as not their fault, at least they are trying to make good on repairing the damage. Which is all anybody can really ask for.  Maybe going forward they will spend more time on products before releasing them, or learn they should stick with nail products after all.  Who knows, but they had to of learned something out of all this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they not restocking the DD Creme at ALL or just not restocking the light.  I thought maybe they weren't restocking they light because they were going to make it "lighter"... Just a thought?
> 
> ...


 Mmm I LOVE this flavor! I like sharing bags of Jelly Belly with people who hate the popcorn flavor, I don't have to worry about them eating my favorite haha.

As for the re-stocking, I've only heard, been told, and read they weren't re-stocking the light color.  Light is the only color they said they ran out of too though, so we probably wont know for a while what the real answer is.  Unless of course Julep decides to announce their decisions, which they aren't known for doing often, lol.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping people was exaggerating about how little the concealer bottles are filled, but YIKES. It took some pretty creative squeezing to get any out and even then, it was just a tiny bit with air. I'd have to cut the tube to get anything else out of it.





> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOWEVER....  I think my concealer tube is really underfilled.  I understand .11oz is not much at all, but compared with some of my other sample tubes of similar amounts I still think I got stiffed.  I've just used tiny dots (it's pretty heavily pigmented) every day this week under my eyes, and even the first time I used it I had to sqeeeeeeeeze just to get a bit out.  At this rate I won't have any left within two weeks.  I'm going to email Julep, but might wait another day for the hubaloo to die down.  I'm just going to specifically request either a replacement tube or two polishes if the concealer is unavailable.


 My thoughts exactly!  I have had mine for three days and I am going to have to cut open the tube tomorrow.  It's not just mindless complaining...  some of these concealer tubes are glorified foil packet samples.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 6, 2013)

the concealers were only intended to carry two foil packets amount-wise. i do feel bad if people actually received less than this.


----------



## jallu (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the concealers were only intended to carry two foil packets amount-wise. i do feel bad if people actually received less than this.


 two foil packets worth of product and they charge over $30 for it?? i find it really arrogant that julep thinks their untested, unproven products are worth that much. RIP.OFF.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry forgot to add I have a gift card from them too so with the blomspot coupon and the gift card I would only need to pay $10. Im not sure if I should hold out for the warehouse sale.
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just putting it out there it might be worth it to wait for the warehouse sale. According to this old MuT thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131205/julep-warehouse-sale) most of the polishes seem to be $3-5 and products like $6+? If it's anything close to their on-site sale, it's probably a better deal. We'll all see I guess XD
> 
> Also, the mystery box came super early this month, or is it just me? I guess they're trying to distract people from the disastuh that is the DD creme


 That is a really good idea. As much as I looove a good mystery, I haven't been able to convince myself to buy one since they raised the price (for some reason in my head $25 is SO much more than $20) haha. I was considering getting one but I think I'll save the $$ and buy stuff I know I'll love from the sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

FrquGH My tracking updated today and it apparently was only received by the shipping facility today.

WTH Julep. You gave me the tracking on Monday. It says I should expect 3--5 days shipping when I ordered &gt;|| I was expecting to receive it by today, not for it to finally ship out.

/useless problems lol


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got my maven box today, the DD cream matches my skin but the container feels a bit empty. Don't know if I should contact them with all the madness going on right now. On the plus side the DD cream matched me perfectly but not sure about the coverage, it smells a lot like sunblock to me. Now why cant BB and Ipsy get here as fast as Julep i'm still waiting on those subs to come in and they ship at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 8, 2013)

my secret store order arrived! (still lists it as processing when i log in tho...oh well!)  I got one of the white jewelry boxes- nice! Iike it a lot (bonus, the white cardboard box it was packaged in is study enough to store polishes in, score!) &amp; I got Carly, Sadie, and the fresh watermelon set- Mackenzie &amp; Sarah.  Love all the colors and have nothing like them in my collection.  Mackenzie is especially pretty.. I cant decide which one I want to try out first!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 8, 2013)

> my secret store order arrived! (still lists it as processing when i log in tho...oh well!)Â  I got one of the white jewelry boxes- nice! Iike it a lot (bonus, the white cardboard box it was packaged in is study enough to store polishes in, score!) &amp; I got Carly, Sadie, and the fresh watermelon set- Mackenzie &amp; Sarah.Â  Love all the colors and have nothing like them in my collection.Â  Mackenzie is especially pretty.. I cant decide which one I want to try out first!


 I got the watermelon set, too. So pretty!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the watermelon set, too. So pretty!


It is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sarah looks like a really cool jelly, I have to decide it I want to layer it with some other jelly polishes or put a more opaque color top first &amp; top w/ sarah... decisions decisions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

Secret store order came today ^.^ (finally)





I got the 5 set with the top coat as well as the products set so now I have two Laurens. ^^;; Also, the pink glitter wasn't packaged like some of the glitter pots are so it was almost spilling out. I had to repack it, but I still didn't manage to get most of it back in.





On another note, I'm disappointed how dark the Helen/Audrey/Jennifer set actually is. It's always hard for me to tell from swatches online. I'm a lot darker than most people who swatch (and a lot lighter than other WoC who do swatches), so it's really difficult for me to tell. I've gotten pretty good at guessing, but I really don't think any of these are going to look very good against my skintone. ):

It really frustrates me on a general level, and a Julep level. I wish they would also include a medium swatch. Their swatches in general are pretty inaccurate, but I have to extrapolate from inaccurate swatches to my skintone. :C


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> two foil packets worth of product and they charge over $30 for it?? i find it really arrogant that julep thinks their untested, unproven products are worth that much. RIP.OFF.


 i totally agree that the pricing is ridiculous for the concealer, no matter the quality or brand. however, it's what was reported and was not disguised or deceptive; that's the only point i wanted to make.

also, kyuu, i know you thought the three won't look good aganst your skin tone but whatever you're wearing in that photo looks amazing. i really love polishes that appear pale and bright against the skin.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly, I've been wearing DD cream in light for the last two days. It's been in the 90's here and no sunburn! I'm medium toned and it looks dewy and flawless on my face. Too bad that they're discontinued. It's actually a little better than SuperGoop CC cream since it doesn't dry out my skin much. SuperGoop dries out a little as not so much that I have to apply more moisturizer. I used Coola Cucumer sunscreen moisturizer as base then applied DD Cream on top. No sunburn!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is DD cream in light. I'm at outside by the pool under shade. I have a little blush on my cheeks.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, kyuu, i know you thought the three won't look good aganst your skin tone but whatever you're wearing in that photo looks amazing. i really love polishes that appear pale and bright against the skin.


 Haha, thanks, but I'm actually wearing Zoya Jaime, because I got tired of waiting for the Juleps to arrive. Jaime is my favourite pink! LOL it's too bad the formula isn't so great. It's minorly streaky, which I wouldn't even mind so much if it weren't for the fact I've always gotten bubbles when I put it on. 

Here's a comparison of how dark they are to Jaime (which is a light, metallic lilac pink)





As you can see, quite a bit darker!

And here's a picture of it on my nails, and next to the other colours:





They're too medium toned I don't think they'd look good.

Also, it's super weird because a lot of the online swatches I've seen of Jaime are SOOO much darker

http://www.scrangie.com/2011/01/more-random-zoya-swatches-sheers-nudes.html

http://putbeautytowords.blogspot.com/2012/05/notd-zoya-jaime.html

http://nailjuice.blogspot.com/2009/12/zoya-jaime.html

^^ the last one is the cloest to me

Which is weird because Helen, Audrey, and Jennifer all seem very light to me in swatches. I don't understand anything anymore /o


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 9, 2013)

it's probably weird to post on this forum, but i HAD to let you all know that i got this purse i've been lusting after for months for only $8 from dressbarn's website!!! it was half off plus i found an additional ten dollars off coupon code. 





http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/studded-faux-leather-satchel/101414201/406

the code:

FSI2013

i am so excited! i don't have a store right near me so i had to pay ~7 for shipping, but right now they are also running a promo for free shipping to store.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

> it's probably weird to post on this forum, but i HAD to let you all know that i got this purse i've been lusting after for months for only $8 from dressbarn's website!!! it was half off plus i found an additional ten dollars off coupon code.Â
> 
> http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/studded-faux-leather-satchel/101414201/406 the code: FSI2013 i am so excited! i don't have a store right near me so i had to pay ~7 for shipping, but right now they are also running a promo for free shipping to store.


 So happy for u- would be a perfect match for Denver!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's probably weird to post on this forum, but i HAD to let you all know that i got this purse i've been lusting after for months for only $8 from dressbarn's website!!! it was half off plus i found an additional ten dollars off coupon code.
> 
> ...


 THAT IS SO ADORABLE!!! Might have to buy one for myself 





Edited to add: They have a LOT of cute purses!

Edited again to add: I placed two separate orders &amp; had them shipped to the store for free. This &amp; a pink one for $16 + a little tax. Amazing deal. Thank you!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's probably weird to post on this forum, but i HAD to let you all know that i got this purse i've been lusting after for months for only $8 from dressbarn's website!!! it was half off plus i found an additional ten dollars off coupon code.
> 
> ...


 I had to get one! I've been wanting a purse in that color and this one was too good to pass up. Thanks for posting!


----------



## casby (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, thanks, but I'm actually wearing Zoya Jaime, because I got tired of waiting for the Juleps to arrive. Jaime is my favourite pink! LOL it's too bad the formula isn't so great. It's minorly streaky, which I wouldn't even mind so much if it weren't for the fact I've always gotten bubbles when I put it on.
> 
> ...


 I can't always get bottle color (from Julep/from other companies) to translate to nail color. I think the main reason I'm over Julep is that I can't tell enough from their color descriptions and the one or two swatches to know what I'm getting...I unabashed love Ginger (which chips like any holo) but the rest don't seem worth the "well I was hoping for teal but..."


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, thanks, but I'm actually wearing Zoya Jaime, because I got tired of waiting for the Juleps to arrive. Jaime is my favourite pink! LOL it's too bad the formula isn't so great. It's minorly streaky, which I wouldn't even mind so much if it weren't for the fact I've always gotten bubbles when I put it on.
> 
> ...


I'd still try them...I think the colors are gorgeous and they may surprise you!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 9, 2013)

i have helen and really like it


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 9, 2013)

i'm also beyond excited that some of you got purses for so cheap! great deal.


----------



## reepy (Jun 10, 2013)

one more opinion on bunny:  i used it yesterday and LOVE it.  it's true that the gold vanishes completely, but i agree with what someone said that they are what keeps it from being really stark.  this has a slight warmth to it.  i never thought i'd want white nails (or could pull 'em off), but they look awesome and fresh.  one last thing - the formula is a little too thick but manageable.


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got another email from julep, after I emailed them with my frustration about my cancelled box, that they actually already sent me the modern beauty box in medium instead of light and to "contact them if it was too dark to work something out." really? Obviously it's going to be too dark if I chose light! So now not only did they cancel my original order, they're instead sending me something in totally the wrong color! I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 10, 2013)

> I just got another email from julep, after I emailed them with my frustration about my cancelled box, that they actually already sent me the modern beauty box in medium instead of light and to "contact them if it was too dark to work something out." really? Obviously it's going to be too dark if I chose light! So now not only did they cancel my original order, they're instead sending me something in totally the wrong color! I'm so frustrated!


 That's awful! Why on earth they would just send you something you didn't order without your prior ok is beyond me. You might want to keep at them for a refund. There are a lot of better ways of handling the issue than just sending the wrong shade =


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah, that's super weird and completely illogical.


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried to use Bunny yet? I just tried to use it on my nails and the formula was atrocious. Super thick and left tons of air bubbles. I think I would have had more success painting my nails with tacky glue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Juleps formula is definitely all over the board. I do love the brand &amp; think the monthly boxes are a great deal but I wouldn't spend $14 on a polish. I may splurge once in a while for a Deborah lipmann, butter London, or RCG but I wouldn't consider julep in this rank. Julep is a great brand with great CS- they just need to work on the consistency of their formula &amp; Itheir brushes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking about ordering Denver &amp; Nan- any comments their consistency? Julep has Denver 50% off and I can apply my beauty profile code &amp; buy it for under $4- gotta luv free shipping for mavens


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Has anyone tried to use Bunny yet? I just tried to use it on my nails and the formula was atrocious. Super thick and left tons of air bubbles. I think I would have had more success painting my nails with tacky glue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I actually like the formula of my Bunny...I found it best to wipe off slowly the excess and brush on one wide application in the middle and small ones on the side. If you work slow it won't bubble!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like the formula of my Bunny...I found it best to wipe of slowly the excess and brush on one wide application in the middle and small ones on the side. If you work slow it won't bubble!


 Great advice! I was gonna to Sally's and get a polish thinner. I live in a semi humid weather and it takes forever to try. It took me an hour to get two coats to dry in between dipping in ice cold water and mini fan blowing it to dry faster. I even used an Argan oil drops (it does help). After nearly 24 hrs later, I got bedsheets imprints on it. I mean, that's so weird I did my nails at 9 AM and went to bed at 10 PM and got bedsheets imprints?

Sephora is having a HUGE sale on polishes 50% As you know they do sell Julep.. 

http://www.sephora.com/sephora-by-opi?om_mmc=oth-fb-20130611-OPISale-su&amp;MobileOptOut=2


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking about ordering Denver &amp; Nan- any comments their consistency? Julep has Denver 50% off and I can apply my beauty profile code &amp; buy it for under $4- gotta luv free shipping for mavens


 i LOVE denver! it's one of their best formulas, definitely not too thick and most certainly not at all runny. i'm wearing it on my toes right now =)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I emailed customer service about my empty concealer &amp; they said they'd give me 1000 jules. Is that sort of close to what other people were offered? I'm fine with it, but I'm just curious if everyone is being offered the same thing.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 11, 2013)

Soooo I emailed Julep about receiving a random DD cream... and it ended with the rep saying it was part of the Face First set I ordered (which I did receive, in addition to the random extra DD cream). I'm just going to let it go at this point because I got what I paid for - even though I feel like my DD cream doesn't have a full ounce of product, I got a second one and I feel confident that between the two, there is probably a full ounce of product. Her response just doesn't make sense though, because if the random DD cream I received is part of the set I ordered, why was it just cream? Where's the brush?


----------



## jallu (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I emailed customer service about my empty concealer &amp; they said they'd give me 1000 jules. Is that sort of close to what other people were offered? I'm fine with it, but I'm just curious if everyone is being offered the same thing. 


Yes, according to Facebook and previous posts that is what others are getting as well. Works out to half a box value since it takes 2000 jules for a free box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, according to Facebook and previous posts that is what others are getting as well. Works out to half a box value since it takes 2000 jules for a free box.


 Ok, awesome. Thank you!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

I ended up getting a polish thinner at Sally's and placed 4 drops into Bunny. Added 3 more drops (7 drops in total). No more bubbles, dries faster, easy to paint, and quality is better. Two days ago, I was struggling with Bunny and it took an hour for two coats to dry sitting in front of mini fan blowing it to dry faster/dipping iced cold water to keep it dry faster as well (I live in a semi-humid weather). I used the Argan oil drops but still got bedsheets imprints after 14 hrs from mani time in the AM. I'm hoping this trick will cure it all issues I'm having. I also added polish thinner to other colors of Julep polishes. No matter what how many times I tried to swipe excess polish off from the brush to keep it from seeping thru; still is too thick. Will post the picture later.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking about ordering Denver &amp; Nan- any comments their consistency? Julep has Denver 50% off and I can apply my beauty profile code &amp; buy it for under $4- gotta luv free shipping for mavens


 I got Nan in a sneak peek box and it was really runny.  Bled all over my finger.  Maybe other girls have had better luck with it?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

First coat of bunny after 7 drops of polish thinner and polish dried within 2 mins.





2nd coat of Bunny.





This is Martha bright creme pastel pink

(left hand)





Right hand look at 3rd finger, I used one pink rhinestone. It was leftover from decorating on my sidekick (T mobile phone if anyone remembers that back in 2001. I used superglue 3000 and decorated the entire cellphone with rhinestones so it was leftover. Wish it was a little smaller on scale anyway). 





Now, I will defintely use polish thinner on julep polishes if I ever come across with issues. No bubbles. Am-AH- ZING!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 12, 2013)

> I got Nan in a sneak peek box and it was really runny. Â Bled all over my finger. Â Maybe other girls have had better luck with it?


 Nan worked perfect for me. It was my favorite if the collection!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First coat of bunny after 7 drops of polish thinner and polish dried within 2 mins.
> 
> ...


Very cute!  I need to get some polish thinner.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First coat of bunny after 7 drops of polish thinner and polish dried within 2 mins.
> 
> ...


 Your finished design is SO cute!!  Good to know that the polish thinner helps the Julep polishes.  I could never decide if it would, since the biggest problem I have is with them being streaky and thick on my nails, but dripping off the applicator, too.  How they are runny and gloppy at the same time was a mystery to me.


----------



## hakau (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking about ordering Denver &amp; Nan- any comments their consistency? Julep has Denver 50% off and I can apply my beauty profile code &amp; buy it for under $4- gotta luv free shipping for mavens


 That's what I did. I just jumped in and got Denver for only 3.50 and free shipping !

Denver and Dianna seems really similar,I see it as seafoam green but somebody above posted a blue bag to match her Denver polish. 

Is the Denver more blue or green? I'm kinda confused


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> First coat of bunny after 7 drops of polish thinner and polish dried within 2 mins.
> 
> 2nd coat of Bunny.
> 
> ...


 So pretty! I just got a Zoya nail polish thinner so I will try it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 12, 2013)

How is bunny compared to Kate - I luv your polka dots lexxies22- how did u do your dots... A tool? I paint my nails weekly &amp; I'm just getting into other fun stuff . I need u gals to guide me


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 12, 2013)

unrelated but i was thinking about buying a nail art tool set (yes i know i can make them myself but I thought it would make a good gift lol) and thought hey why not see what julep's looks like...

guess what? they dont have one! they've branched out into makeup but they haven't even filled out the nail market niche 




 i dont get it

anyone have a cute set they'd recommend?


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> unrelated but i was thinking about buying a nail art tool set (yes i know i can make them myself but I thought it would make a good gift lol) and thought hey why not see what julep's looks like...
> 
> ...


 ebay has sets of dotting tools (different sizes so you get different size dots) reasonably priced, as well as brush sets. I bought cheap ones and they are holding up great - I've even used them with gel polish and cleaned them up with pure acetone (make sure not to get any on the painted brush handle). I'm also not very artistic so I haven't used them all constantly, but I do have a few that get used at least a few times a month. I think for starting out, it's a good way to go so you don't waste money on pricey brushes you may never use. You can always pick up quality brushes of that style later. 





I've also heard good things about e.l.f. brushes - they're just a buck each, and many of the nail girls LOVE the concealer brush for cuticle clean up. I picked one up yesterday that I'm hoping to use later tonight.. or at least by the end of the week lol


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nan worked perfect for me. It was my favorite if the collection!


 Glad to hear that.  I guess I just got a bad bottle then?


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ebay has sets of dotting tools (different sizes so you get different size dots) reasonably priced, as well as brush sets. I bought cheap ones and they are holding up great - I've even used them with gel polish and cleaned them up with pure acetone (make sure not to get any on the painted brush handle). I'm also not very artistic so I haven't used them all constantly, but I do have a few that get used at least a few times a month. I think for starting out, it's a good way to go so you don't waste money on pricey brushes you may never use. You can always pick up quality brushes of that style later.
> 
> ...


 ooh thanks! ill definitely pick up the elf brush, and maybe one for myself too. i always forget about ebay!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 13, 2013)

i just got that purse and someone said it looks a lot like denver. from what i've seen and heard, it's hard to describe them by blue/green as both are not really leaning more towards one or the other. based on google images and owning denver, it seems like dianna is smokier and not as bright/vibrant/dark as denver. however, i've also come across a few images where dianna looks really bright. it seems lighter than denver. this is definitely a hard comparison without owning both so hopefully someone can answer your question. i think if you like a lighter, smokier minty shade, go with dianna. if you want a more seafoamy, brighter and darker shade, go with denver.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

I ended up getting Denver last night with my beautybio code $3.50 &amp; free shipping.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 13, 2013)

> Glad to hear that. Â I guess I just got a bad bottle then?


 Here's something crazy: the first time I tried Dianna, it was awful- patchy &amp; stringy. I was devastated because I loved the color so much. I decided to give it another try &amp; it worked perfectly. Guess the conditions have to be perfect for some of their formulas! I honestly cannot think of what it could possibly be...


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 13, 2013)

where are people getting polishes so cheap? i don't see denver on sale anywhere. link please! =)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw on the fb page yesterday that it was on sale for $7 &amp; they sent an email too. I just checked and its back to $11.20 maybe yesterday was the last day.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2013)

one more week til the July window opens! has anyone started a thread for it yet, or seen any spoilers? 

ETA: Whoops! should've looked first =) https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135786/julep-july-2013


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 13, 2013)

> where are people getting polishes so cheap? i don't see denver on sale anywhere. link please! =)


 They were running a special on Denver for $7 for 72 hours- I got the email days ago- sorry but I think the 72 hours are up:-(


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 14, 2013)

it definitely was cut short by a few hours because i checked on what should have been the last night. actually, i already own denver so i was just looking for sales and when i searched for denver, it reflected the regular price, but probably would have been the sale price if i had added it to my cart.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm wearing Char on my toes and it is gorgeous!  So glossy and a true inky blue.


----------



## jallu (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally got my Julep box today... the DD cream in light works for my skin tone but the concealer is awful and I had to cut the tube open just to get to it!

Edit - Please no blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 15, 2013)

I noticed that some of you had your boxes cancelled due to missing DD cream.  I still have a couple of polishes from my sneak peek box on my trade list if anyone is interested.  I have Lexie up for trade and I just decided to add Bunny to my trade list.  I like the idea of Bunny, I just don't think I'll actually wear it.

I really want to see these nail polishes go to people who will actually use them since I know I won't.


----------



## jallu (Jun 15, 2013)

Here are my swatches from the DD Creme... this is the light shade. It blends in, but takes A LOT of blending.


----------



## jallu (Jun 15, 2013)

And here are the swatches from the DD Concealer... also in light... and remember, this is NOT a self tanner!













So bad!

I was always under the impression concealer should be lighter than skin tone. It seems odd to me they would only have 3 shades.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 15, 2013)

oooooh boy, that concealer is reaaaaaaaaaally dark (&amp; orange!!) I'm glad I didn't get it! (I'm way pasty!!)


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Julep box today... the DD cream in light works for my skin tone but the concealer is awful and I had to cut the tube open just to get to it!
> 
> Edit - Please no blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


 My concealer also didn't have much in it. I emailed Julep, like some on here had suggested and they emailed back that they were sending me a replacement tube. I haven't received it yet, but I hope it is in light. That is the color I got and it works for me, even though my skin is more medium. I have the DD cream in med. and I like it. Like someone said I like my concealer a little lighter than my foundation to cover my dark circles under my eyes. I would definitely email them.


----------

